# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Βγήκε ο Firefox 3

## MNP-10

Ο δημοφιλής open-source browser, μετά από 5 εκδόσεις beta και 3 RC (Release Candidates), έφτασε αισίως την έκδοση 3.0.

Ο Firefox 3 βασίζεται στην μηχανή "Gecko 1.9" για το web rendering, παρέχοντας αυξημένες επιδόσεις, σταθερότητα, ακρίβεια στο rendering και καλύτερο κώδικα για τους developers. Μάλιστα είναι ο πρώτος browser που περνάει το Acid2 τεστ συμβατότητας για standards. 

Για "backend" χρησιμοποιείται η μηχανή Cairo η οποία όμως δεν είναι συμβατή με Win95, 98, Me, NT (<4.0) και κατά συνέπεια ο browser δεν τρέχει σε αυτά τα λειτουργικά όπως και σε εκδόσεις χαμηλότερες του Mac OS X 10.4. Σε περιβάλλον Linux, ο Firefox 3 θα παίρνει τα εικονίδια του Desktop Enviroment ενώ θα χρησιμοποιεί το native GTK+ tab style.

Ο νέος browser έχει πολλές τεχνολογικές αλλαγές (χαρακτηριστικά WHATWG HTML 5, υποστήριξη APNG, EXSLT, νέος memory allocator, cairo) ενώ σε επίπεδο λειτουργικότητας, οι χρήστες θα παρατηρήσουν έναν ανανεωμένο download manager με δυνατότητες search, νέες δυνατότητες αναζήτησης παλαιοτέρων links μέσα από την αναγραφή τίτλων στο address bar, καινούριες λειτουργίες του password manager και των bookmarks καθώς και μεγένθυνση / σμίκρυνση εικόνων παράλληλα με αντίστοιχες αυξομειώσεις των γραμματοσειρών του κειμένου.

Το δημόσιο "launch" του Firefox προγραμματίστηκε για απόψε (17/6) στις 8μ.μ. ώρα Ελλάδος με στόχο την επίτευξη του ρεκόρ Guiness για το #1 πολυκατεβασμένο πρόγραμμα. Όμως αυτός ο στόχος φάνηκε να δημιουργεί προβλήματα, αφού ηδη, μερικά λεπτά πριν τις 8, τα site mozilla.com και getfirefox.com δεν ανταποκρίνονταν στα αιτήματα των χρηστών λόγω αυξημένου φόρτου (!). Την πρώτη ώρα πάντως, επετεύχθησαν περίπου *400.000 downloads* παρ' ότι τα προβλήματα με τους servers συνεχίζονται.

Σημειώνεται ότι η χρήση Firefox είναι συνεχώς ανοδική παγκοσμίως έναντι του Internet Explorer ενώ στο ADSLgr.com η χρήση του Firefox ανέρχεται στο ~56.4%.




*Σχετικοί σύνδεσμοι*: www.mozilla.org , www.getfirefox.com , Καταμέτρηση downloads του Firefox 3 , Firefox Download Day

----------


## mpotsos

επιτελους και ποτε θα αρχισουν οι αναβαθμισεις απο 2 σε 3;

----------


## xolloth

εαν καταφερουμε να τον κατεβασουμε σημερα που δεν το βλεπω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εμένα κρασαρισμένα μου βγαίνουν..
Και βλέπω μόνο τον 2.14 για κατέβασμα.

----------


## Thanasis159

Και γω προς το παρόν μόνο την 2.0.0.14 βλέπω να υπάρχει στα official site... Όταν αυτά ανοίγουν... Πολύς κόσμος!  :Laughing:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παιδια ωραια η νεα εκδοση
Τωρα την εβαλα
Πως κανουμε force τα add-on που δεν δουλευουν???

----------


## spotgr

Άλλαξαν και design στην σελίδα τους βλέπω.

----------


## Hunter 85

Παιδια οταν θα την βάλουν στην επισημη σελιδα δεν θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση;

----------


## Simpleton

> Παιδια ωραια η νεα εκδοση
> Τωρα την εβαλα
> Πως κανουμε force τα add-on που δεν δουλευουν???


Με τα Nightly tester tools.

----------


## Spanos

ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/mozilla.org/fi...s/3.0/win32/el

----------


## cuper

Μόλις τον κατέβασα, από το official site.  :Wink: 
Μετά από 3-4 refresh, αφού μάλλον έχουν πέσει όλοι πάνω του  :Razz:

----------


## Papados

> Παιδια ωραια η νεα εκδοση
> Τωρα την εβαλα
> Πως κανουμε force τα add-on που δεν δουλευουν???


Δοκιμασε τα nightly tester tools

----------


## Hunter 85

> Μόλις τον κατέβασα, από το official site. 
> Μετά από 3-4 refresh, αφού μάλλον έχουν πέσει όλοι πάνω του


Στα ελληνικα;

----------


## Simpleton

> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/mozilla.org/fi...s/3.0/win32/el


Ημερομηνία τροποποίησης 11 Ιουνίου, ο RC3 δεν είναι αυτός;

----------


## XavierGr

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/

To link δουλεύει για μένα αυτήν τη στιγμή.

EDIT: Δούλευε τουλάχιστον πριν 30 δεύτερα....  :Sorry:

----------


## spotgr

Κατεβάστε από εδώ επίσημα και ελληνικά.

----------


## arkara

παιδιά εγώ δεν βλέπω τον 3 παρά μόνο τον 2.0.0.14

----------


## 8anos

> Και γω προς το παρόν μόνο την 2.0.0.14 βλέπω να υπάρχει στα official site... Όταν αυτά ανοίγουν... Πολύς κόσμος!


κατι εχουν μπερδεψει ff3 εκδοση 2.0.0.14  :Whistle:

----------


## Hunter 85

Και εγω τον κατεβασα μολις αποτηνεπισημη σελιδα στα ελληνικα. Το θέμα ειναι τα πρόσθετα που ηδη εχω στον 2,0,0,14 πως θα τα ενεργοποιησω στον 3;

----------


## Spanos

> Ημερομηνία τροποποίησης 11 Ιουνίου, ο RC3 δεν είναι αυτός;




ο final είναι

ο rc3 είναι σε άλλο φακελο

ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/mozilla.org/fi...eleases/3.0rc3

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Δοκιμασε τα nightly tester tools


Ευχαριστω βρηκα τη λυση

----------


## flamelab

Ενημερωθηκε και για linux

----------


## nothing

εγω να πω πως το Link για το europe εχει την 3 σαν επισημο κατεβασμα ενω της US εχει την 2.14 και την 3 απο κατω.αρα προτιμηστε της ευρωπης οσοοι βιαζεστε...

----------


## savids

το κατέβασα....μια χαρά!

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παιδια εγω το κατεβασα απο το filehippo....γρηγορα και χωρις κοπο

----------


## Sovjohn

English: http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-GB

US English: http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-US

Greek: http://download.mozilla.org/?product...os=win&lang=el


Tested από το mozilla-europe.com link, πιστεύω ότι πλέον είναι η final εκεί πέρα  :Smile:

----------


## Simpleton

> ο final είναι
> 
> ο rc3 είναι σε άλλο φακελο
> 
> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/mozilla.org/fi...eleases/3.0rc3


Δεν ξέρω...ίδιο μέγεθος, ίδια ημερομηνία και ώρα. Εκτός αν ήταν ο RC3 τόσο καλός που τον έβγαλαν για τελική εκδοση. Διόλου απίθανο.

----------


## Rezwalker

Η ελληνικη εκδοση μεσω του spreadfirefox (redirect κανει, η οποια μετραει και στο counter)
εδω http://www.mozilla-europe.org/el/

----------


## Gus

> http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/
> 
> To link δουλεύει για μένα αυτήν τη στιγμή.
> 
> EDIT: Δούλευε τουλάχιστον πριν 30 δεύτερα....


Παιδιά...αυτό το λινκ δουλεύει τέλεια...

Μόλλις έκανα εγκατάσταση το firefox 3

----------


## golity

Παλικάρια σφάζονται στην ποδιά της Φώφης  :Razz:

----------


## Spanos

Δε παίζει το Adblock, Fasterfox, Minimize to Tray, Video Downloader Noia 2.0 Theme.

Βασικά περισσότερο με απασχολεί το Adblock και το θέμα, καλά τόσο καιρό τι κάνανε οι devs;

----------


## odys2008

Και εγώ μόλις το πέρασα από το link που έδωσε ο φίλος. Είναι η 3 stable

----------


## xolloth

ρε παιδια οι περισσοτερεs εκδοσειs απο τα λινκ που δινονται εχουν την 8 μαιου,λογικα δεν πρεπει να ειναι η 3.0

----------


## ZAGNA

Προσπαθώ να τον κάνω upload στο forum και μου βγάζει Upload Error.... θα προσπαθήσω άλλη μία φορά.

----------


## XavierGr

Στο official irc κανάλι του firefox στο freenode ισχυρίζονται ότι RC3 = stable.
Ίδια αρχεία δηλαδή. Θα δείξει.....

----------


## WAntilles

[action=WAntilles]κατέβασε source και χτίζει -branded.[/action]

----------


## manosdoc

280.000 Downloads  :Shocked: ! Σε 1,5 ώρα...

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Δε παίζει το Adblock, Fasterfox, Minimize to Tray, Video Downloader Noia 2.0 Theme.
> 
> Βασικά περισσότερο με απασχολεί το Adblock και το θέμα, καλά τόσο καιρό τι κάνανε οι devs;


Εδω αυτη η λυση μου δουλευει  με τα περισσοτερα extension τα κανει force

http://www.jkontherun.com/2008/06/how-to-force-fi.html

----------


## contime

ok Εκανα το χρεος μου  :Razz:  για το dlday.
Δοκιμαστε απο το ευρωπαικο εχει λιγοτερη λκινηση.
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/el/

edit: σε λιγο θα μπλοκαρει και το adslgr.com... 10 ποστ το λεπτο γινονται! :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Ετοιμο το adslgr download ...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...o=file&id=1748

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ενταξει απο τα λιγα που μπορω να πω ειναι πιο ομαλο το σερφαρισμα(smooth).
Αλλα δυστυχως ακομα μου φενεται δεν εχουν καταφερει να λυσουν πληρως το θεμα του memory leakage οταν το σερφαρισμα ειναι σε idle mode

----------


## ZAGNA

Η τελική έκδοση του Firefox είναι εδώ ! ΕΠιτέλους


Συγνώμη αλλά προσπάθησα να κάνω upload στο κατάλληλο section του forum αλλά μου βγάζει error.

Αναγκάστηκα και το ανέβασα στο rapidshare .

ΑΡΧΕΙΟ: FIREFOX 3 FINAL UK 

http://rapidshare.com/files/12314551..._Setup_3.0.rar

PASSWORD: ADSLgr
Μέγεθος : 7.3mb

Καλό SURFING!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Ενταξει απο τα λιγα που μπορω να πω ειναι πιο ομαλο το σερφαρισμα(smooth).
> Αλλα δυστυχως ακομα μου φενεται δεν εχουν καταφερει να λυσουν πληρως το θεμα του memory leakage οταν το σερφαρισμα ειναι σε idle mode


Ta πρόσθετα που ειχες στην εκδοση 2; Τα ξανακατεβασες για την 3;

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Το download στο adslgr ειναι ψευτικο
Για να ειναι stable πρεπει να εχει το Aero Theme των vista

----------


## Rezwalker

300.000 downloads μολις!  :Clap:

----------


## manosdoc

Ρε παίδες, είναι φουλ οι Servers, δεν θέλω την ελληνική με τίποτα και θέλω να προσμετρηθεί το download μου.... τι θα γίνει.... Service unavailable.....

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Ta πρόσθετα που ειχες στην εκδοση 2; Τα ξανακατεβασες για την 3;


Ναι οσα δεν δουλευαν τα εκανα uninstall και μετα τα ξανακατεβασα και τα εγκατεστησα αφου εκανα το τρικ στο about**:config

Μανος κατεβασε τον απο το Filehippo

----------


## flamelab

> Η τελική έκδοση του Firefox είναι εδώ ! ΕΠιτέλους
> 
> 
> Συγνώμη αλλά προσπάθησα να κάνω upload στο κατάλληλο section του forum αλλά μου βγάζει error.
> 
> Αναγκάστηκα και το ανέβασα στο rapidshare .
> 
> ΑΡΧΕΙΟ: FIREFOX 3 FINAL UK 
> 
> ...


Δεν δεχεται μεγαλα uploads  :Wink: 




> Το download στο adslgr ειναι ψευτικο
> Για να ειναι stable πρεπει να εχει το Aero Theme των vista


Μια χαρά είναι. Είναι απο το mozilla-europe κατευθείαν.

Υ.Γ. Μήπως θελετε αγγλική ; Εβαλα την ελληνική γιατί οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν αυτή (εγώ αντιθετως την en-US)

----------


## WAntilles

Το source πάντως το κατέβασα αμέσως. Δεν είχα καθόλου καθυστέρηση.

----------


## manosdoc

> Το source πάντως το κατέβασα αμέσως. Δεν είχα καθόλου καθυστέρηση.


Μόλις τώρα βρήκα να μπω και κατεβάζει σαν μουλάρι....
Δεν πειράζει. Κοντεύουν 400.000 btw είναι στ 390.000

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Γιατι δεν εχει το Aero Theme?

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παντως ηλπιζα οτι θα ειναι ταχυτερος απο τον opera
Αλλα δεν τον χτυπαει στα ισια ακομα

----------


## Spanos

> Ρε παίδες, είναι φουλ οι Servers, δεν θέλω την ελληνική με τίποτα και θέλω να προσμετρηθεί το download μου.... τι θα γίνει.... Service unavailable.....


ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/mozilla.org/fi...0/win32/en-US/

----------


## ZAGNA

> Δεν δεχεται μεγαλα uploads


A ok Δεν το ήξερα  :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστώ φίλε :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

> Γιατι δεν εχει το Aero Theme?


Μια χαρα ""aero"" theme εχει, τσεκαρε να δεις εαν έχεις καθαρό profile ή καποιο theme που τρέχει πίσω.

----------


## manosdoc

> Γιατι δεν εχει το Aero Theme?


Αναλόγως λειτουργικού βάζει και το αντίστοιχο GUI.
Αν έχεις XP δεν θα δεις μπλε εικονίδια αλλά πράσινα/κόκκινα και στο Linux έχει του Tango.

----------


## arkara

τι λέει ρε παιδιά που μπορούμε να δούμε το counter??
αν δώσω πολλές φορές


```
wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
```

θα μετράει στον counter???

----------


## Thanasis159

Μόνο σε μένα το κουμπι "Πίσω" είναι πράσινο αντί για μπλε; Το default theme έχω...




> Αναλόγως λειτουργικού βάζει και το αντίστοιχο GUI.
> Αν έχεις XP δεν θα δεις μπλε εικονίδια αλλά πράσινα/κόκκινα και στο Linux έχει του Tango.


Edit: Ποστάραμε ταυτόχρονα... Οκ, και γω σε XP είμαι γι΄αυτό είναι πράσινο! Thanks!

----------


## contime

> English: http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-GB
> 
> US English: http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-US
> 
> Greek: http://download.mozilla.org/?product...os=win&lang=el
> 
> 
> Tested από το mozilla-europe.com link, πιστεύω ότι πλέον είναι η final εκεί πέρα






> Ρε παίδες, είναι φουλ οι Servers, δεν θέλω την ελληνική με τίποτα και θέλω να προσμετρηθεί το download μου.... τι θα γίνει.... Service unavailable.....


Δοκιμασε αυτα

----------


## WAntilles

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχετε πρόβλημα:

http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi...0/win32/en-US/

----------


## manosdoc

Ευχαριστώ, τα κατάφερα !
Κοντεύουμε 500.000 downloads..... χαλαρά θα το σπάσει το ρεκόρ.

Ξεπέρασε τα 500.000 !!

http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

----------


## Necro{Demon}

Κατέβασα την ελληνική από το ελληνικό site, δε κολλάει καθόλου... και btw θέλω να πιστεύω πως από όλα τα links στα localised sites μετράνε τα downloads οπότε δε τίθεται θέμα...

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις: ωραία εικονίδια και αίσθηση που αφήνει, ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον ίση με τον κανονικό ενώ δε τρώει περισσότερη μνήμη, και εφαρμογές όπως το gmail πρέπει να ανοίγουν ένα κλικ ταχύτερα.

----------


## flamelab

Mιλάμε για σούρσιμο τώρα και απο source καθώς χτίζουν όλοι οι Linuxάδες ...:


```
==> Making package: firefox-branded 3.0-1  (Tue Jun 17 22:00:12 EEST 2008)
==> Checking Runtime Dependencies...
==> Checking Buildtime Dependencies...
==> Retrieving Sources...
  -> Downloading firefox-3.0-source.tar.bz2...
--2008-06-17 22:00:30--  http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/source/firefox-3.0-source.tar.bz2
Resolving releases.mozilla.org... 204.152.184.113, 64.50.238.52, 130.239.18.158, ...
Connecting to releases.mozilla.org|204.152.184.113|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 37010746 (35M) [application/x-bzip]
Saving to: `firefox-3.0-source.tar.bz2'

 1% [                                       ] 671,876     13.2K/s  eta 59m 43s
```

----------


## Petros

> Ευχαριστώ, τα κατάφερα !
> Κοντεύουμε 500.000 downloads..... *χαλαρά θα το σπάσει το ρεκόρ.*


Υπάρχει κάποιο ρεκόρ (νούμερο) που πρέπει να ξεπεράσει για να μπει στο βιβλίο γκίνες; Γιατί κάποιοι συνφορουμίτες έλεγαν πιο πριν ότι είναι απλά θέμα μάρκετινγκ..

----------


## Collective_Soul

Τι ειναι αυτο για εξηγα ειμαι ασχετος απο Λινουξ

----------


## contime

Off Topic


		Καλα ρε παιδια, οι Κινεζοι ενα δις κοσμος και το εχουν κατεβασει 15000 φορες μονο??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WAntilles

> Mιλάμε για σούρσιμο τώρα και απο source καθώς χτίζουν όλοι οι Linuxάδες .


Εμ.

Γι' αυτό εγώ πάντα κατεβάζω πρώτα με το χέρι όλα τα sources και μετά δίνω makepkg.

----------


## psolord

Ξέρει κανείς αν το Google Browser Sync δουλεύει με τον 3.0?

----------


## XavierGr

Είδατε που τελικά η RC3 είναι ακριβώς ίδια με τη stable!
Το ματαξανακατέβασα τελικά και από αμερικανικούς server για να είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## globalnoise

Σας μιλάω από 3.0  :Razz:

----------


## dyrer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλα ρε παιδια, οι Κινεζοι ενα δις κοσμος και το εχουν κατεβασει 15000 φορες μονο???


Για την κίνα είναι λιγο αργά μέσα στην νύχτα  :Whistle:

----------


## manosdoc

> Υπάρχει κάποιο ρεκόρ (νούμερο) που πρέπει να ξεπεράσει για να μπει στο βιβλίο γκίνες; Γιατί κάποιοι συνφορουμίτες έλεγαν πιο πριν ότι είναι απλά θέμα μάρκετινγκ..


Nαι το 1 εκατομμύριο σε 1 μέρα, με ξεχωριστές IP !

Άμα πάρει μπρος η Κίνα..... θα μπουκώσουν...

----------


## euri

> Σας μιλάω από 3.0


Κάνε λίγο φου-φου γιατί παραμορφώνει  :Razz:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλα ρε παιδια, οι Κινεζοι ενα δις κοσμος και το εχουν κατεβασει 15000 φορες μονο???


Ναι ρε φιλε δεν το ξεραν οι ανθρωποι να μην κοιμηθούν σαν εμας εδω!! Απο το πρωι έχουν καποιοι με κομποσκοινι κ μετραγαν κομπους να περάσουν οι ωρες!

----------


## manosdoc

> Κάνε λίγο φου-φου γιατί παραμορφώνει




Off Topic


		euri έλιωσα.... :ROFL:  :Bla Bla:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## contime

> Για την κίνα είναι λιγο αργά μέσα στην νύχτα


Σκεφτηκα τη διαφορα ωρας, αλλα και παλι για ενα δις και βαλε κοσμο, 15000 ξενυχτηδες ειναι πολυ λιγοι! :Smile:

----------


## ZAGNA

Ιδέα μου είναι η νομίζω πως εάν πατήσω σε ένα link δεν μου βγάζει τπτ? και παραμένει στην σελίδα που είναι?
Το έχει κάποιος άλλος αυτό? (μόνο εάν πατήσω το μεσαίο κλικ του ποντικιού μου το βγάζει σε άλλο tab)

----------


## nnn

:Thinking:  γιατί δεν μου αρέσει που εξαφανίζεται η address bar σε full screen ?

----------


## aguila21

Τον εγκατέστησα κι εγώ.Παρόλαυτά μου φαίνεται πιο αργός από τον 2,0,14...

----------


## Thanasis159

Σε οποιοδήποτε λινκ λες; Εμένα μια χαρά ανοίγει τα λινκς!

----------


## moriarti

Για να σετάρω το 3.0 πρέπει να απεγκαταστήσω το 2.0.0.14 ή περνιέται απευθείας?

----------


## Thanasis159

> γιατί δεν μου αρέσει που εξαφανίζεται η address bar σε full screen ?


Εμφανίζεται αν πας το ποντίκι πάνω πάνω...

----------


## flamelab

Παίδες, καθαρίστε cache, εν αναγκη φτιάξτε νεο προφίλ.

Φτιάξτε στο about**:config 



```
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server
```

να μην είναι τεραστιος αριθμός, δεν θα μπορείτε να μπείτε πουθενά.

----------


## Thanasis159

> Για να σετάρω το 3.0 πρέπει να απεγκαταστήσω το 2.0.0.14 ή περνιέται απευθείας?


Εγώ απευθείας το πέρασα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα!  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> γιατί δεν μου αρέσει που εξαφανίζεται η address bar σε full screen ?


Πήγαινε πάνω κάνει auto-hide :Wink: 

Καλά οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν ξεσκιστεί.... 
615.000 Downloads και πάααει....

----------


## ludist

Όλα νεκρά!  :Laughing:  Ακόμη περιμένω source, το spreadfirefox το είδα από την cache του google. Λιώσαν οι πάγοι;

Ωπ... ξύπνησε μετά από.. 10 λεπτά!



```
15% [====>                                ] 5846121       82.23K/s    ETA 04:52

22:16:04 (104.21 KB/s) - Connection closed at byte 5846121. Προσπάθεια ξανά.
```

Τώρα κατεβάζει 5-15Kb/sec, αυτό που ήθελα.  :Very Happy:  Θα τα προλάβω τα μεσάνυχτα;

----------


## manosdoc

> Παίδες, καθαρίστε cache, εν αναγκη φτιάξτε νεο προφίλ.
> 
> Φτιάξτε στο about**:config 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server
> ```
> ...


flame τα default είναι ήδη καλά. Τα είχαν ανεβάσει σε σχέση με τον 2

----------


## ela002

Βγήκε αλλά πολύ busy οι servers  :Razz:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ναι με ενοχλει και εμενα 
Πως μπορουμε να κανουμε disable το auto-hide??

----------


## golity

> Ευχαριστώ, τα κατάφερα !
> Κοντεύουμε 500.000 downloads..... χαλαρά θα το σπάσει το ρεκόρ.
> 
> Ξεπέρασε τα 500.000 !!
> 
> http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/


Αν αθροίσεις τα downloads των χωρών, βγαίνουν περισσότερα από total downloads που έχει  :Thinking:

----------


## sonic

Από εδώ να το κατεβάσετε http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox?p=downloadday

----------


## flamelab

> flame τα default είναι ήδη καλά. Τα είχαν ανεβάσει σε σχέση με τον 2


Πολλα connections --> Μεγαλη πιθανότητα να σε πεταξει ο server

Το source κατεβαινει γρήγορα μονο με download manager. Ο wget σουρνεται για καποιο λογο.

----------


## manosdoc

> Όλα νεκρά!  Ακόμη περιμένω source, το spreadfirefox το είδα από την cache του google. Λιώσαν οι πάγοι;
> 
> Ωπ... ξύπνησε μετά από.. 10 λεπτά!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 15% [====>                                ] 5846121       82.23K/s    ETA 04:52
> 
> ...


Aν και δεν μπήκα ακόμη στο Linuxοκούτι ο WAn το κατέβασε λέει σφαίρα το source...

----------


## filipoy

638500

http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

----------


## aguila21

> Για να σετάρω το 3.0 πρέπει να απεγκαταστήσω το 2.0.0.14 ή περνιέται απευθείας?


Εγώ τον εγκατέστησα από επάνω.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ρε παιδια γιατι σας εντυπωσιαζουν τα νουμερα
ΕΙναι λογικο λογω της δημοφιλιας του Φιρεφοξ
Κανεις δεν χρησιμοποιει ΙΕ πλεον....

----------


## Gus

ρε παιδιά γιατί στα (s)vista βγάζει αυτό το ηλίθιο μήνυμα αν πάω να το κάνω εγκατάσταση;

----------


## WAntilles

> Aν και δεν μπήκα ακόμη στο Linuxοκούτι ο WAn το κατέβασε λέει σφαίρα το source...


Αυτά κατά τις 21:00.

Τώρα όντως έχει πρόβλημα.




> Εγώ τον εγκατέστησα από επάνω.


Κακώς, πολύ κακώς.

----------


## euri

Ποια addons παίζουν/δεν παίζουν τελικά;

----------


## Thanasis159

> Αυτά κατά τις 21:00.
> 
> Τώρα όντως έχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> 
> Κακώς, πολύ κακώς.


Γιατί το λες αυτό;

----------


## sonic

700.000 τα downloads http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

----------


## manosdoc

> ρε παιδιά γιατί στα (s)vista βγάζει αυτό το ηλίθιο μήνυμα αν πάω να το κάνω εγκατάσταση;


@gus Προχώρα κανονικά.

Πάντως το ρεκόρ ελέγχεται από επίσημα μέλη του Guinness World Record, συνέχεια.

----------


## ludist

Πάμε στοιχήματα. Θα φτάσει τα 2.000.000 ή τα 3.000.000 downloads;

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> Κανεις δεν χρησιμοποιει ΙΕ πλεον....




Off Topic


		Μην το λες...στα στατιστικά του φόρουμ (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vbstatistic.php) βλέπω 20% IE6 και 15% IE7. Στο διαδίκτυο γενικότερα επικρατεί ακόμα ο IE.

----------


## pcgod

εγω παντως το κατεβασα πριν λιγο σφαιρα με 400ΚΒ/s και τωρα γραφω πλεον μεσα απο Firefox 3.0  :Clap:

----------


## viper151

Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω ..Αυτο το σπαστικο που οταν πληκτρολογω στην μπαρα βγαινει απο κατω μια ολοκληρη κουμουτσα πως το ξεφορτωνομαι??Παλια βολευομουν με το αλλο.Εβλεπα τις σελιδες..Τωρα αν πατησω adsl μου βγαζει πρωτο το e-shop και εχω μπει  ελαχιστες φορες σε σχεση με το Adslgr..Αυτος ειναι λογος να γυρισω στο 2.0.0.14 :P

----------


## manosdoc

> Πάμε στοιχήματα. Θα φτάσει τα 2.000.000 ή τα 3.000.000 downloads;


Αν κρίνω ότι οι κινέζοι ακόμη δεν έχουν πάρει τίποτε πρέφα... και κοντέυουμε 800.000 ήδη δεν ξέρω λέω 3.000.000 σίγουρα.

Πραγματικά δεν έχει προηγούμενο το test που θα φάει το Apache ! :Razz:

----------


## MNP-10

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω ..Αυτο το σπαστικο που οταν πληκτρολογω στην μπαρα βγαινει απο κατω μια ολοκληρη κουμουτσα πως το ξεφορτωνομαι??Παλια βολευομουν με το αλλο.Εβλεπα τις σελιδες..Τωρα αν πατησω adsl μου βγαζει πρωτο το e-shop και εχω μπει  ελαχιστες φορες σε σχεση με το Adslgr..Αυτος ειναι λογος να γυρισω στο 2.0.0.14 :P


Για δοκιμασε το με videakια youtube.. θα δεις οτι ειναι απιστευτα χρησιμο..  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν κρίνω ότι οι κινέζοι ακόμη δεν έχουν πάρει τίποτε πρέφα... και κοντέυουμε 800.000 ήδη δεν ξέρω λέω 3.000.000 σίγουρα.
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν έχει προηγούμενο το test που θα φάει το Apache !


Οι κινεζοι δεν εχουν ξυπνησει ακομα  :Laughing:  Σε λιγο που ξημερωνει θα γινει το ελα να δεις  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Πήγαινε πάνω κάνει auto-hide
> 
> Καλά οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν ξεσκιστεί.... 
> 615.000 Downloads και πάααει....


Το ξέρω απλά δεν μου αρέσει σαν feature, θα δω πως θα το σταματήσω.

----------


## haris_led

παιδιά, ο νέος firefox, όταν πάω να γράψω ένα link στην μπάρα των διευθύνσεων, κάθεται και ψάχνει και στους τίτλους των αποθηκευμένων σελίδων. ξέρετε πως το απενεργοποιώ? γιατί από τις ρυθμίσεις δεν βρήκα κάτι!  :Sad:

----------


## nonborn

Παιδιά έχει πρόβλημα με το Windows Live Personal Page γενικά ο 3 ή είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα???

----------


## ludist

> Αν κρίνω ότι οι κινέζοι ακόμη δεν έχουν πάρει τίποτε πρέφα... και κοντέυουμε 800.000 ήδη δεν ξέρω λέω 3.000.000 σίγουρα.
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν έχει προηγούμενο το test που θα φάει το Apache !


Apache; Πλάκα κάνεις!  :Razz: 



```
host 204.152.184.113
113.184.152.204.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer mozilla.isc.org.

curl -I 204.152.184.113
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Content-Type: text/html
Accept-Ranges: bytes
ETag: "1073741660"
Last-Modified: Sat, 20 Nov 2004 20:16:24 GMT
Content-Length: 44
Date: Tue, 17 Jun 2008 19:33:04 GMT
Server: lighttpd/1.4.19
```

----------


## odys2008

> Παιδιά έχει πρόβλημα με το Windows Live Personal Page γενικά ο 3 ή είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα???




Κάτσε λίγο να μάθει τις συνήθειές σου. Αυτό που κάνει είναι ένα φοβερο feature της νέας έκδοσης

----------


## euri

> Το ξέρω απλά δεν μου αρέσει σαν feature, θα δω πως θα το σταματήσω.


Μέσα στις ρυθμισεις όλο και κάτι θα έχει (στο about**:config εννοώ)

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παντως παιδια δοκιμαστε να φορτωσετε μια μεγαλη σελιδα κατεβατο και μετα δοκιμαστε να κανετε page down-up
H ταχυτητα ειναι ασσυληπτη σε σχεση με firefox 2.0

----------


## manosdoc

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω ..Αυτο το σπαστικο που οταν πληκτρολογω στην μπαρα βγαινει απο κατω μια ολοκληρη κουμουτσα πως το ξεφορτωνομαι??Παλια βολευομουν με το αλλο.Εβλεπα τις σελιδες..Τωρα αν πατησω adsl μου βγαζει πρωτο το e-shop και εχω μπει  ελαχιστες φορες σε σχεση με το Adslgr..Αυτος ειναι λογος να γυρισω στο 2.0.0.14 :P


Λοιπόν, το ξαναλέμε, για υτό λέμε καθαρό προφίλ και εγκατάσταση από την αρχή.

Λοιπόν αυτή η μπαρά μαθαίνει τις συνήθειές σου δεν πάει με τον χρόνο ή με την συχνότητα μόνο και είναι τελικά απίστευτα βολική.

Επίσης δώσε απλά πάνω της adslgr και θα δεις θα σε πάει στο adslgr χωρίς να δώσεις διεύθυνση, ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις ξαναπάει στην σελίδα. με την Google ψάχνει και σε κατευθύνει στην 1η αυτόματα.

Τώρα για να καθαρίσεις πήγαινε εργαλεία->Καθαρισμός προσωπικών δεδομένων και σβήσε τα πάντα.

----------


## viper151

Aκριβως αυτο ρωτησα πριν λιγο Xαρηηηηη  :Very Happy:  LoL τωρα ειδα οτι εσυ ειχες γραψει :P

ΜΝP το προβλημα μου ειναι οχι οτι βγαζει οτι ασχετο μονο αλλα και οτι το οτι ασχετο το βγαζει πρωτο ενω στις παλαιοτερες εκδοσεις αναλογα με το ποσο εμπαινες σε ενα site ανεβαινε προς τα πανω στην λιστα που εβγαινε.

ty manos..Θα το δοκιμασω..Αν κ ειναι κριμα να τα σβησω ολα :P

----------


## sharpknife

σφαιρα παει η νεα φωφη  :Worthy:   ολα φωρτωνουν πιο γρηγορα πραγματικη βελτιωση το μονο που μενει ειναι να φτιαξουν και τα addons να φυγει και το nigthly tester

----------


## Thanasis159

Αν κάνουμε όμως καινούριο προφίλ ρε παιδιά, δεν χάνονται και οι αποθηκευμένοι κωδικοί; Έχω πάνω από 60 κωδικούς... Θα τους περνάω από την αρχή έναν έναν με το χέρι;

----------


## haris_led

> Λοιπόν, το ξαναλέμε, για υτό λέμε καθαρό προφίλ και εγκατάσταση από την αρχή.
> 
> Λοιπόν αυτή η μπαρά μαθαίνει τις συνήθειές σου δεν πάει με τον χρόνο ή με την συχνότητα μόνο και είναι τελικά απίστευτα βολική.
> 
> Επίσης δώσε απλά πάνω της adslgr και θα δεις θα σε πάει στο adslgr χωρίς να δώσεις διεύθυνση, ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις ξαναπάει στην σελίδα. με την Google ψάχνει και σε κατευθύνει στην 1η αυτόματα.
> 
> Τώρα για να καθαρίσεις πήγαινε εργαλεία->Καθαρισμός προσωπικών δεδομένων και σβήσε τα πάντα.


και δεν γίνεται να έχουμε τον παλιό καλό τρόπο λειτουργίας που είχαμε ως τώρα?
χωρίς να σβήσω το history! :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

> Μέσα στις ρυθμισεις όλο και κάτι θα έχει (στο about**:config εννοώ)


Yeap το βρήκα


```
browser.fullscreen.autohide;false
```

 :Smile: 

η πλάκα είναι πως όταν πας να μπεις στο about config σου πετάει μήνυμα πως μπορεί να χάσεις την εγγύηση  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manosdoc

> παιδιά, ο νέος firefox, όταν πάω να γράψω ένα link στην μπάρα των διευθύνσεων, κάθεται και ψάχνει και στους τίτλους των αποθηκευμένων σελίδων. ξέρετε πως το απενεργοποιώ? γιατί από τις ρυθμίσεις δεν βρήκα κάτι!


Βασικά πρέπει να πάτησες πάνω στον 2 και δεν έμαθε από την αρχή.
Δοκίμασε εργαλεία->> καθαρισμός προσωπικών δεδομένων και θα δεις πόσο βολικό είναι το νέο αυτό feaure.




> Apache; Πλάκα κάνεις! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> host 204.152.184.113
> 113.184.152.204.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer mozilla.isc.org.
> 
> ...


Εγώ από Apache /RedHat κατέβαζα ! :Respekt: 




> Κάτσε λίγο να μάθει τις συνήθειές σου. Αυτό που κάνει είναι ένα φοβερο feature της νέας έκδοσης


 :One thumb up: 




> Παντως παιδια δοκιμαστε να φορτωσετε μια μεγαλη σελιδα κατεβατο και μετα δοκιμαστε να κανετε page down-up
> H ταχυτητα ειναι ασσυληπτη σε σχεση με firefox 2.0


Ειδικά το javascript είναι σφαίρα.




> Aκριβως αυτο ρωτησα πριν λιγο Xαρηηηηη  LoL τωρα ειδα οτι εσυ ειχες γραψει :P
> 
> ΜΝP το προβλημα μου ειναι οχι οτι βγαζει οτι ασχετο μονο αλλα και οτι το οτι ασχετο το βγαζει πρωτο ενω στις παλαιοτερες εκδοσεις αναλογα με το ποσο εμπαινες σε ενα site ανεβαινε προς τα πανω στην λιστα που εβγαινε.
> 
> ty manos..Θα το δοκιμασω..Αν κ ειναι κριμα να τα σβησω ολα :P


Σβήσε μόνο το ιστορικό. :Wink:

----------


## aguila21

> Κανεις δεν χρησιμοποιει ΙΕ πλεον....


Και όμως,στη σελίδα μου τα στατιστικά δείχνουν ότι το 56% χρησιμοποιεί Ι.Ε και μόνο το 37,4% την αλεπού!
Εξάλλου,και να θέλεις να μη χρησιμοποιήσεις Ι.Ε δεν μπορείς.Πας να πληρώσεις μέσω διαδικτύου έναν λογαριασμό,και οι περισσότερες τράπεζες απαιτούν Ι.Ε.Όπως και με το κτηματολόγιο που σου λέει είναι απαραίτητος ο Ι.Ε για να υποβάλλεις την αίτηση...

----------


## nnn

Στα .rar θα βρείτε την Αγγλική/Us έκδοση για όσους δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στους server του Mozilla.

----------


## Spanos

> Λοιπόν, το ξαναλέμε, για υτό λέμε καθαρό προφίλ και εγκατάσταση από την αρχή.


και να κάτσουμε να περνάμε απο την αρχή 200 κωδικούς, 150 favicons και 300 σελιδοδείκτες, 20 extensions και θέματα .... :No no: 

Mόλις περάσει λίγη ώρα μαθαίνει τις συνήθειες και πάνε πάτο αυτά που δε μπαίνεις  :Wink:

----------


## haris_led

> Βασικά πρέπει να πάτησες πάνω στον 2 και δεν έμαθε από την αρχή.
> Δοκίμασε εργαλεία->> καθαρισμός προσωπικών δεδομένων και θα δεις πόσο βολικό είναι το νέο αυτό feaure.


μα φυσικά και κάθησε πάνω στον παλιό!
δεν θέλω να ανοίγει διαφορετικά!
ξέρεις κάποιον τρόπο να απενεργοποιείται? :Smile:

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Yeap το βρήκα
> 
> 
> ```
> browser.fullscreen.autohide;false
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> η πλάκα είναι πως όταν πας να μπεις στο about config σου πετάει μήνυμα πως μπορεί να χάσεις την εγγύηση


AXAAXAXAXA  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Ναι οντως το ειδα και εγω

Μου θυμισε αυτο με τα windows που ελεγε και για illegal operations και φοβοτανε ο αμερικανος μην ερθει να τον μπουζουριασει το FBI

----------


## manosdoc

> και να κάτσουμε να περνάμε απο την αρχή 200 κωδικούς, 150 favicons και 300 σελιδοδείκτες, 20 extensions και θέματα ....
> 
> Mόλις περάσει λίγη ώρα μαθαίνει τις συνήθειες και πάνε πάτο αυτά που δε μπαίνεις


Σβήσε μόνο το ιστορικό από τις επιλογές. Έχει τικς σε κουτάκια η εκκαθάριση

Kανείς να μας πει που είναι τα Downloads τώρα ;
Έχει μπουκώσει και το Counter.....

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Και όμως,στη σελίδα μου τα στατιστικά δείχνουν ότι το 56% χρησιμοποιεί Ι.Ε και μόνο το 37,4% την αλεπού!
> Εξάλλου,και να θέλεις να μη χρησιμοποιήσεις Ι.Ε δεν μπορείς.Πας να πληρώσεις μέσω διαδικτύου έναν λογαριασμό,και οι περισσότερες τράπεζες απαιτούν Ι.Ε.Όπως και με το κτηματολόγιο που σου λέει είναι απαραίτητος ο Ι.Ε για να υποβάλλεις την αίτηση...


Ναι ηταν προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση γιατι ποτε δεν μου χρειαστηκε να χρησιμοποιησω τον ΙΕ
Γραψε λαθος

----------


## ludist

Off Topic





> Όπως και με το κτηματολόγιο που σου λέει είναι απαραίτητος ο Ι.Ε για να υποβάλλεις την αίτηση...


Α.. ωραία, κάτσε να τους ενημερώσω πόσα downloads έχει σε μία μέρα ο firefox και ότι δεν έχω IE.

----------


## Spanos

Βγήκε και βάτραχος 3.1 :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Στα .rar θα βρείτε την Αγγλική/Us έκδοση για όσους δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στους server του Mozilla.


Το ανεβάζω RapidShare κιόλας, για όσους βολεύονται.  :Smile:

----------


## guybrush07

Τελικα πως να το  κανουμε εγκατάσταση? Καλήτερα να βγαλουμε πρωτα το 2?

----------


## manosdoc

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Α.. ωραία, κάτσε να τους ενημερώσω πόσα downloads έχει σε μία μέρα ο firefox και ότι δεν έχω IE.


Ας τους στην νιρβάνα τους.... δεν καταλαβαίνουν Gsus
Υπάρχει Add-on που μιμείται IE  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Τελικα πως να το  κανουμε εγκατάσταση? Καλήτερα να βγαλουμε πρωτα το 2?


Την πέρασα από πάνω χωρίς πρόβλημα, τσέκαρε αυτόματα τα addons και τέλος.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Καντε τα προφιλ σας και κανενα back με το Μοzback up
Ποτε δεν ξερετε τι θα σας συμβει *(ΧΤΥΠΑ ξυλο)_

----------


## flamelab

> Καντε τα προφιλ σας και κανενα back με το Μοzback up
> Ποτε δεν ξερετε τι θα σας συμβει *(ΧΤΥΠΑ ξυλο)_


ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται Mozbackup. Zip/Rarάρετε το και έχετε το όπου θετε.

----------


## manosdoc

Καλά ντάξει έχουν μπουκώσει τα πάντα....
Counter γιοκ.

Μπας και ξύπνησαν οι κινέζοι ;

----------


## RyDeR

> Το ανεβάζω RapidShare κιόλας, για όσους βολεύονται.


http://rapidshare.com/files/12316099..._Setup_3.0.zip

Είναι ο,τι ανέβασε ο nnn (FF3 En/US). Έγιναν πρώτα extract και μετά ξανά zip.  :Wink:

----------


## sonic

lol, έπεσε το σύμπαν :Smile:  και η κοπέλα μου με έχει φάει ότι θέλει να βάλει theme :Laughing:

----------


## bezoss

καλά είναι απίστευτα γρήγορος..πολύ τον γουστάρω!

----------


## aguila21

Η Ελληνική έκδοση του FIREFOX 3 στο παρακάτω link.Το ανέβασα τώρα!!!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/aga6wh

----------


## arkara

> Mιλάμε για σούρσιμο τώρα και απο source καθώς χτίζουν όλοι οι Linuxάδες ...:


εγώ δεν χτίζω... δεν υπάρχει και λόγος άλωστε. καλός ο 3 τον δοκίμασα από windows.
αλλά θα περιμένω να μου έρθει το καινούριο updated iceweasel απο το pms του debian μου. 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## contime

> Τώρα για να καθαρίσεις πήγαινε εργαλεία->Καθαρισμός προσωπικών δεδομένων και σβήσε τα πάντα.


Tο προβλημα ειναι οτι και να καθαρισεις τα προσωπικα δεδομενα, κανει search στα bookmarks. Δεν εχω βρει ακομα τροπο να το αλλαξω αυτο...



> Αν κάνουμε όμως καινούριο προφίλ ρε παιδιά, δεν χάνονται και οι αποθηκευμένοι κωδικοί; Έχω πάνω από 60 κωδικούς... Θα τους περνάω από την αρχή έναν έναν με το χέρι;


Υπαρχει το password exporter για αυτη τη δουλεια, δοκιμασε το, add on ειναι.

----------


## flamelab

> εγώ δεν χτίζω... δεν υπάρχει και λόγος άλωστε. καλός ο 3 τον δοκίμασα από windows.
> αλλά θα περιμένω να μου έρθει το καινούριο updated iceweasel απο το pms του debian μου.


Eδώ εχτίσθη με -march=core2  :Mr. Green:

----------


## arkara

> Καλά ντάξει έχουν μπουκώσει τα πάντα....
> Counter γιοκ.
> 
> Μπας και ξύπνησαν οι κινέζοι ;


τι λέει ρε παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να δούμε και την ελλάδα στον counter??
ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που τρέχει firefox.

----------


## apkappa

installer
fiile version 4.42
internal name 7zS.sfx
original filename 7zS.sfx.exe

----------


## nos1

Είναι ακόμα πιο γρήγορος κι απο την rc3 η είναι ιδέα μου; :Smile:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

http://www.nirmaltv.com/2008/04/22/v...for-firefox-3/

----------


## arkara

καλά ε και που είστε ακόμα!!!
φανταστήτε και τον 3.1

----------


## Readiness

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω ..Αυτο το σπαστικο που οταν πληκτρολογω στην μπαρα βγαινει απο κατω μια ολοκληρη κουμουτσα πως το ξεφορτωνομαι??Παλια βολευομουν με το αλλο.Εβλεπα τις σελιδες..Τωρα αν πατησω adsl μου βγαζει πρωτο το e-shop και εχω μπει  ελαχιστες φορες σε σχεση με το Adslgr..Αυτος ειναι λογος να γυρισω στο 2.0.0.14 :P


Σάμπως το βρήκα. 

about**:config

browser.urlbar.maxRichResult

βάλε 0.

----------


## aguila21

> τι λέει ρε παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να δούμε και την ελλάδα στον counter??
> ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που τρέχει firefox.


Μόλις ξεπέρασε τις 875150!

----------


## arkara

το πολύ καλό είναι ότι γέμισε το ποστ με 11 σελίδες μόλις μέσα σε τρεις ώρες...
και είναι αρχή ακόμα.

........Auto merged post: arkara πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μόλις ξεπέρασε τις 875150!


τόσα είναι τα συνολικά dls.
δεν μπορούμε να δούμε πόσα από αυτά είναι από την ελλάδα?!

----------


## Dark Dominion

Προφανώς είναι ακόμα λίγα

----------


## arkara

900000!
οι Κινέζοι κοιμούνται ακόμα πολύ....

----------


## aguila21

Είναι κάτω από τις 30.000 που είναι οι Τούρκοι.Και μπορεί να είναι και άλλες χώρες βέβαια πριν από εμάς.

----------


## ZAGNA

Δεν θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω αλλά δεν νομίζω να εμφανιστούμε ποτέ στην σελίδα  :Razz:

----------


## arkara

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/

αυτό είναι το pledge map
λέει 1.7 μύρια..
αλλά άλλα λέει το counter.
δεν μου λέτε αυτό το pledge map είναι το πόσοι υποσχέθηκαν να τον κατεβάσουν έτσι?

----------


## famous-walker

Τα addons από την έκδοση 2.0, εάν κάνουμε αναβάθμιση στην 3 μεταφέρονται και αυτά;

----------


## sintos

και μόνο για σπάσιμο στην microsoftπιστευω ότι θα το φτάσει το 1.500.000 σε 24 ώρες όπως ελπίζουν όλοι.

----------


## gkimonas

Έτοιμοι εδώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ZAGNA

> Τα addons από την έκδοση 2.0, εάν κάνουμε αναβάθμιση στην 3 μεταφέρονται και αυτά;


Ναι αλλά μερικά δεν είναι συμβατά

----------


## sonic

> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/
> 
> αυτό είναι το pledge map
> λέει 1.7 μύρια..
> αλλά άλλα λέει το counter.
> δεν μου λέτε αυτό το pledge map είναι το πόσοι υποσχέθηκαν να τον κατεβάσουν έτσι?


Yeap, ακριβώς όσοι υποσχέθηκαν. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που δεν έδωσαν κάποια υπόσχεση.

----------


## arkara

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/w...rtificate_form

εδώ μπορείτε να πάρετε πιστοποιητικό ότι έχετε συμμετάσχει στο download day (καλό?)

----------


## gkimonas

:Vava:  :Shocked: 

Γιατί λέει beta4 ο δικός μου.

----------


## arkara

> Γιατί λέει beta4 ο δικός μου.


και εγώ αυτό θα σου έλεγα τώρα..
μήπως δεν είσαι και τόσο έτοιμος τελικά?

----------


## hammered

> Έτοιμοι εδώ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38836


sorry αλλά όχι. από ό,τι φαίνεται έχεις την beta4!!!

----------


## bloodclot

Εβαλα και εγω τον 3, ολα καλα νταξει μην τρελαινοσαστε ομως. Cool :Smile:

----------


## arkara

κοντεύουμε το 1.5 μύρια!

----------


## mariosgr

πολυ καλός, βέβαια αρκετά πρόσθετα δεν δουλεύουν αλλά αναμένουμε τις ανάλογες αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## nnn

:Whistle:

----------


## hammered

HΕλλάδα έχεο κατεβάσει 15.020. Πηγαίντε στο http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/ και κοιτάξτε κάτω από τον χάρτη όπου έχει drop-down list με τις χώρες. Τα συνολικά downloads είναι 2,916,160 !!!!!

----------


## fadasma

ΠΕ-ΤΑ-ΕΙ

----------


## gkimonas

Αμέσως να με πάρετε από τα μούτρα.

Ορίστε  :Smile: 



Λάθος* Printscreen* :Razz:

----------


## michael92

*Total Downloads 
2,924,752*

zOMG, το ρεκόρ το πιάσανε πάντως  :Razz: . Είναι τέλειος Ο FireFox αν και θα συνεχίσω να έχω τον Opera ως Primary browser. Κανένα addon ακόμα δεν μπορεί να μου κατέβει...

----------


## contime

> Σάμπως το βρήκα. 
> 
> about**:config
> 
> browser.urlbar.maxRichResult
> 
> βάλε 0.


Επιτελους! :One thumb up:  :Worthy:

----------


## Thanasis159

Μπορεί κάποιος να ποστάρει ένα screenshot από το παράθυρο "Λήψιες Αρχείων"; Γιατί το δικό μου μου κάνει λίγο "φτωχό" και θέλω να ελέγξω αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## hammered

> Αμέσως να με πάρετε από τα μούτρα.
> 
> Ορίστε 
> 
> 
> 
> Λάθος* Printscreen*


Όχι είναι photoshopped δεν σε πιστεύω!!!!! χαχαχα


@michael92
το ρεκόρ που πρέπει να σπάσουν μάλλον είναι τα 5.000.000 link

----------


## Collective_Soul

> *Total Downloads 
> 2,924,752*
> 
> zOMG, το ρεκόρ το πιάσανε πάντως . Είναι τέλειος Ο FireFox αν και θα συνεχίσω να έχω τον Opera ως Primary browser. Κανένα addon ακόμα δεν μπορεί να μου κατέβει...


Μπες about**:config
Δεξι κλικ και create new bolean
Δωσε  extensions.checkCompatibility  και μετα false

Τωρα κανε re-install οσα extension δεν δουλεουν

----------


## ZAGNA

> Μπορεί κάποιος να ποστάρει ένα screenshot από το παράθυρο "Λήψιες Αρχείων"; Γιατί το δικό μου μου κάνει λίγο "φτωχό" και θέλω να ελέγξω αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...


Για δες? Τι θέλεις να πεις?

----------


## qwertyuiop

γιατί εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το rc3?

----------


## hammered

> *Total Downloads 
> 2,924,752*
> 
> zOMG, το ρεκόρ το πιάσανε πάντως . Είναι τέλειος Ο FireFox αν και θα συνεχίσω να έχω τον Opera ως Primary browser. Κανένα addon ακόμα δεν μπορεί να μου κατέβει...


μάλλον έχουν "κλείσει" τους servers των addons και να τους έχουν μεταθέσει για να διαχειριστούν το κατέβασμα του firefox 3...

----------


## nnn

> Μπορεί κάποιος να ποστάρει ένα screenshot από το παράθυρο "Λήψιες Αρχείων"; Γιατί το δικό μου μου κάνει λίγο "φτωχό" και θέλω να ελέγξω αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...


123456

----------


## qwertyuiop

χαχα η αλβανία έχει λιγότερα κι από την Κούβα  :Razz:

----------


## gvenos

Παιδία είναι Super o Firefox 3! Μόλις τον κατέβασα!  :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Thanasis159

Και μένα τελικά σαν του nnn είναι:
http://i29.tinypic.com/dlrm7s.jpg

Κάπως "φτωχό" μου κάνει... Τελικά έτσι είναι στα XP απ' ότι φαίνεται! Thanks guys!

........Auto merged post: Thanasis159 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> γιατί εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το rc3?


Που στο βγάζει αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## manosdoc

Να προσθέσω πλέον ότι μπορείτε να κάνετε pause ένα Download, να κλεισετε τον FF και όποτε τον ξανανοίξετε να συνεχίσετε από κει που μείνατε.

----------


## Sam_GR

Παιδιά τα σπάει ο 3.Ολα τα λεφτά.

----------


## chrisyah

Έχετε υπόψη σας τίποτε για portable version ?

----------


## gkimonas

> Να προσθέσω πλέον ότι μπορείτε να κάνετε pause ένα Download, να κλεισετε τον FF και όποτε τον ξανανοίξετε να συνεχίσετε από κει που μείνατε.


 :Thumbs up: 

Δεν το πήρα πρέφα.  :One thumb up: 

Πολύ καλή φάση.

----------


## albatross

> γιατί εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το rc3?


Eιναι αυτη η σελιδα... η οποια προφανως δεν εχει ακομα ανανεωθει
http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/f.../3.0/firstrun/

----------


## chemboy

> Παιδιά τα σπάει ο 3.Ολα τα λεφτά.


Χα χα όλα τα λεφτά θα λέγαμε άμα τον πληρώναμε !  Είναι πραγματικά καταπληκτικός, τον έχω από την RC 3 έκδοση σε Linux. Καλορίζικος σε τελική έκδοση !

----------


## michael92

> Όχι είναι photoshopped δεν σε πιστεύω!!!!! χαχαχα
> 
> 
> @michael92
> το ρεκόρ που πρέπει να σπάσουν μάλλον είναι τα 5.000.000 link


α οκ, κοντά είναι πάντως αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι έχουν πάνω από 15 ώρες ακόμα...




> Μπες about**:config
> Δεξι κλικ και create new bolean
> Δωσε  extensions.checkCompatibility  και μετα false
> 
> Τωρα κανε re-install οσα extension δεν δουλεουν


Thanks!

----------


## papajohn

Καμμια αξιόπιστη λύση-αντικαταστάτης του browser sync υπάρχει???

----------


## lewton

> παιδιά, ο νέος firefox, όταν πάω να γράψω ένα link στην μπάρα των διευθύνσεων, κάθεται και ψάχνει και στους τίτλους των αποθηκευμένων σελίδων. ξέρετε πως το απενεργοποιώ? γιατί από τις ρυθμίσεις δεν βρήκα κάτι!


Εγώ νομίζω ότι αν το συνηθίσεις θα σε βολέψει.
Αν πάντως επιμένεις να το απενεργοποιήσεις, απλά δεν ξέρω πώς (και αν) γίνεται.  :Sorry:

----------


## manosdoc

> Δεν το πήρα πρέφα. 
> 
> Πολύ καλή φάση.


Δείτε τα κορυφαία του features σε Video παρουσίαση εδώ
http://people.mozilla.com/~beltzner/...f-firefox3.swf

----------


## papajohn

Επίσης κανένα σοβαρό Vista-theme συμβατό με 3.0 διότι όσο και αν προσπάθησαν δε τα κατάφεραν...

----------


## gkimonas

> Δείτε τα κορυφαία του features σε Video παρουσίαση εδώ
> http://people.mozilla.com/~beltzner/...f-firefox3.swf


Μπράβο φίλος, πολύ χρήσιμο το link σου.  :Worthy:

----------


## nos1

> Έχετε υπόψη σας τίποτε για portable version ?


Σίγουρα θα βγεί(αν δεν υπάρχει ηδη),αφού την είχα και στην έκδοση rc3.

----------


## manicx

Να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα. Όταν προσπαθώ να σώσω ένα rar αρχείο, επιλέγω Save File αλλά η επιλογή από κάτω "Do this automatically for files like this from now on" είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ανενεργή. Θέλω πάντα στο rar να κάνει save και δεν μπορώ να το κάνω με τίποτε. Με zip όλα κομπλέ... Στο 2 έπαιζε μια χαρά.  :Thinking:

----------


## contime

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι αν το συνηθίσεις θα σε βολέψει.
> Αν πάντως επιμένεις να το απενεργοποιήσεις, απλά δεν ξέρω πώς (και αν) γίνεται.


To ανεφερε καποιος συμφορουμιτης πιο πισω. :Wink: 

about**:config

browser.urlbar.maxRichResult

βάλε 0.

----------


## manosdoc

> Επίσης κανένα σοβαρό Vista-theme συμβατό με 3.0 διότι όσο και αν προσπάθησαν δε τα κατάφεραν...


Ναι υπάρχει ένα τέλειο που το κάνει ακριβώς Vista.
Λέγεται Glasser. Θα με θυμηθείς.

@gkimonas και είναι πολλά περισσότερα τέτοια features. Έχω βρει κανά 2 καλές παρουσιάσεις θα τις ποστάρω εδώ σύντομα.

----------


## nos1

> Επίσης κανένα σοβαρό Vista-theme συμβατό με 3.0 διότι όσο και αν προσπάθησαν δε τα κατάφεραν...


http://www.nirmaltv.com/2008/04/22/v...for-firefox-3/

----------


## hammered

Παιδιά κάποια π@π@ρι@ έγινε τώρα το spreadfirefox δείχνει ότι έχουν κατέβει συνολικά μόνο 1,284,219 και για την Ελλάδα μόνο 5,707!!!

----------


## iasonas511

Γιατί γίνεται εγκατάσταση στο φάκελο Program Files/Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 3?

----------


## Readiness

> Να προσθέσω πλέον ότι μπορείτε να κάνετε pause ένα Download, να κλεισετε τον FF και όποτε τον ξανανοίξετε να συνεχίσετε από κει που μείνατε.


Αν όμως αποφασίσεις να κάνεις cancel το download και κάνεις clear, το *.part αρχειο δε σβήνεται αυτόματα ομως...

Ξέρει κανένας πως να σβήνεται με τη μία?

----------


## pan.nl

> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/mozilla.org/fi...s/3.0/win32/el


 :One thumb up:

----------


## haris_led

> Έχετε υπόψη σας τίποτε για portable version ?


έγω εγκατέστησα την κανονική έκδοση, και μετά ξεκίνησα τον portable firefox, και άνοιξε ο firefox 3 με όλα τα bookmarks, addons κλπ(μερικά addons φυσικά δε δούλευαν  :Sad:  )




> Εγώ νομίζω ότι αν το συνηθίσεις θα σε βολέψει.
> Αν πάντως επιμένεις να το απενεργοποιήσεις, απλά δεν ξέρω πώς (και αν) γίνεται.


μετά το videάκι που είδα από τον φίλο με τα features, πιθανώς να το αφήσω να δω πως πάει.. πάντως με βόλευε μια χαρά να γράφω την αρχή του domain και να μου τα βγάζει :Thinking: 




> To ανεφερε καποιος συμφορουμιτης πιο πισω.
> 
> about**:config
> 
> browser.urlbar.maxRichResult
> 
> βάλε 0.


αυτό δεν λύνει αυτό που ζήτησα, απλά δε βγάζει καθόλου αποτελέσματα :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

> Αν όμως αποφασίσεις να κάνεις cancel το download και κάνεις clear, το *.part αρχειο δε σβήνεται αυτόματα ομως...
> 
> Ξέρει κανένας πως να σβήνεται με τη μία?


Όχι εμένα σβήνει με την μία.
Έχω βάλει να κατεβαίνουν στο D:\Downloads ας πούμε και αν το κάνω Cancel και Clear δεν υπάρχει. :Wink:

----------


## ZAGNA

Ναι είναι πολύ καλό αυτό . Βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Εξάλλου πιο το νόημα να βάλεις την καινούρια έκδοση εφόσον την κάνεις σαν την παλιά??

----------


## arkara

> Παιδιά κάποια π@π@ρι@ έγινε τώρα το spreadfirefox δείχνει ότι έχουν κατέβει συνολικά μόνο 1,284,219 και για την Ελλάδα μόνο 5,707!!!


προφανώς του γύρισε το μάτι του site τόσος κόσμος του κάνει ντού..
και είπαμε δεν έχουν ξυπνήσει οι κινέζοι!

----------


## manosdoc

> μετά το videάκι που είδα από τον φίλο με τα features, πιθανώς να το αφήσω να δω πως πάει.. πάντως με βόλευε μια χαρά να γράφω την αρχή του domain και να μου τα βγάζει


Μπορείς να δίνεις απλά το name και αυτό ψάχνει.
Ας πούμε γράψε απλά mcafee. Θα σε πάει στην σελίδα της, και ας μην την ξέρεις.

----------


## Readiness

> Όχι εμένα σβήνει με την μία.
> Έχω βάλει να κατεβαίνουν στο D:\Downloads ας πούμε και αν το κάνω Cancel και Clear δεν υπάρχει.


Ναι όντως τώρα παρατηρώ ότι με το cancel φεύγουν.
Δε ξέρω πως ξέμειναν τα προηγούμενα... anyway..

----------


## ant

1360000 και δεν συμμαζευεται....!!! 9785 ανα λεπτο δηλαδη... 24*60 λεπτα * 9785 = 14090400!!! :Worthy:  :Cool:

----------


## bloodclot

Μολις ανοιξα ενα τορρεντ και εκανε μια ωρα να φορτωσει!

----------


## manosdoc

Εννοείται ισχύουν όλες οι συντομεύσεις
Spacebar - page down
CTRL + F ψάχνει στην σελίδα
CTRL + T new tab
CTRL + L address bar
CTRL + ή CTRL - για μεγέθυνση/σμίκρυνση

Block σελίδων στο site, δεξί κλικ στην εικόνα block images from ...

Δεξί κλικ πάνω στην Toolbar και customize ότι θέλουμε
Ανάμεσα στο Search bar και Address bar ένα βελάκι μας επιτρέπει να μικρύνουμε ή να μεγαλώσουμε τα πλαίσια....

Bookmark απλά με κλικ πάνω στο αστεράκι, με διπλο κλικ ρυθμίζουμε που θέλουμε πιο συγκεκριμένα....

Σε πολλά Tabs με το βελάκι δίπλα πάμε που θέλουμε γρήγορα......

ουφ ότι θυμάμαι λέω.... :Bot:

----------


## aguila21

> Εννοείται ισχύουν όλες οι συντομεύσεις
> 
> CTRL + ή CTRL - για μεγέθυνση/σμίκρυνση


CTRL+0 επαναφορά στην αρχική τιμή της μεγέθυνσης/σμίκρυνσης.

----------


## papajohn

Thnx παιδια, το glasser είναι αρκετά καλό!

Παρατήρηση: το autohide της address bar σε full screen είναι πολυ καλή ιδέα, ειδικά στο EEE. Αλλα οι τύποι έκαναν το ίδιο λάθος με όλους τους media Players της περασμένης 2ετίας: όταν κάνεις hover στο adress bar η σελίδα "κατεβαίνει" λίγο κάτω αντι η address bar να έρχεται floating πάνω απο τη σελίδα. Αποτέλεσμα το συνεχές "κουνημα" που δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο στο μάτι.

----------


## albatross

> Εννοείται ισχύουν όλες οι συντομεύσεις
> Spacebar - page down
> CTRL + F ψάχνει στην σελίδα
> CTRL + T new tab
> CTRL + L address bar
> CTRL + ή CTRL - για μεγέθυνση/σμίκρυνση
> 
> Block σελίδων στο site, δεξί κλικ στην εικόνα block images from ...
> 
> ...


Επισης απαραιτητο, για μενα ειναι να απεργοποιησω απο about**:config το αυτοματο scanning των αρχειων που κατεβαζω. 
browser.download.manager.scanWhenDone;false

----------


## manosdoc

> Thnx παιδια, το glasser είναι αρκετά καλό!
> 
> Παρατήρηση: το autohide της address bar σε full screen είναι πολυ καλή ιδέα, ειδικά στο EEE. Αλλα οι τύποι έκαναν το ίδιο λάθος με όλους τους media Players της περασμένης 2ετίας: όταν κάνεις hover στο adress bar η σελίδα "κατεβαίνει" λίγο κάτω αντι η address bar να έρχεται floating πάνω απο τη σελίδα. Αποτέλεσμα το συνεχές "κουνημα" που δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο στο μάτι.


Μια και ασχολείσαι με Add-ons δοκίμασε το PicLens ! Κάνει παπάδες ειδικά σε youtube και έτσι ή σελίδες με fotos πολλές που πρέπει να πατάς next page κ.ο.κ....

----------


## hammered

παιδιά εσείς που το εγκαταστήσατε το final μπορείτε να πείτε πόσο πιάνει στο acid3.acidtests.org?

----------


## Collective_Soul

PicLEns
Απλα  :Respekt: 

........Auto merged post: Collective_Soul πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εμενα επιασε 71/100 στο ασιντ τεστ

----------


## dp667

Toν εγκατέστησα αλλά δεν μου εμφανίζει τα βελάκια για την προηγούμενη και την επόμενη σελίδα. Τί φταίει?  :Thinking: 



```
http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firxl0.jpg
```

----------


## albatross

> Μια και ασχολείσαι με Add-ons δοκίμασε το PicLens ! Κάνει παπάδες ειδικά σε youtube και έτσι ή σελίδες με fotos πολλές που πρέπει να πατάς next page κ.ο.κ....


Καλό, αλλά ανεβαζει πολύ το CPU. 1-2 λεπτα μετα αρχιζει να σβουρίζει το ανεμιστηράκι...

----------


## manosdoc

> παιδιά εσείς που το εγκαταστήσατε το final μπορείτε να πείτε πόσο πιάνει στο acid3.acidtests.org?


71 o Firefox 3.0
79 o Minefield 3.1alpha1 development...

........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Toν εγκατέστησα αλλά δεν μου εμφανίζει τα βελάκια για την προηγούμενη και την επόμενη σελίδα. Τί φταίει? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firxl0.jpg
> ```


View Toolbars - Navigation bars

----------


## gkimonas

*Γιατρέ* η windows έκδοση δεν την έβαλα ακόμη γιατί δεν είμαι στα παράθυρα, είναι με το boarder το μαύρο από default όπως είναι τα vista;  :Thinking:

----------


## dp667

> 71 o Firefox 3.0
> 79 o Minefield 3.1alpha1 development...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> View Toolbars - Navigation bars


Ευχαριστώ! :One thumb up:

----------


## arkara

> παιδιά εσείς που το εγκαταστήσατε το final μπορείτε να πείτε πόσο πιάνει στο acid3.acidtests.org?


γιατί εγώ με iceweasel 2.0.0.14 πιάνω 53??
και έχω πολύ άκυρο rendering?

----------


## no_logo

> γιατί εγώ με iceweasel 2.0.0.14 πιάνω 53??
> και έχω πολύ άκυρο rendering?


γιατί δεν είναι η 3 ;

----------


## manosdoc

> *Γιατρέ* η windows έκδοση δεν την έβαλα ακόμη γιατί δεν είμαι στα παράθυρα, είναι με το boarder το μαύρο από default όπως είναι τα vista;


gkimona όχι είναι με στυλ Aero γύρω γύρω όπως τα κανονικά παράθυρα και τα κουμπιά πιο Vista like με Glass Μπλε εμφάνιση. Έχω ποστάρει κατά καιρούς στο νήμα του Minefield στο Software (ίδιο είναι με το FF) αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά!

----------


## hammered

@arkara μήπως χρησιμοποιεί τον firefox 2?

Δλδ δεν άλλαξε και τίποτα από το RC2 -->71/100 πιάνει σε μένα το RC2

----------


## gkimonas

> gkimona όχι είναι με στυλ Aero γύρω γύρω όπως τα κανονικά παράθυρα και τα κουμπιά πιο Vista like με Glass Μπλε εμφάνιση. Έχω ποστάρει κατά καιρούς στο νήμα του Minefield στο Software (ίδιο είναι με το FF) αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά!


Καλώς  :One thumb up: , ευχαριστώ, sorry δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει το νήμα.

----------


## spartacus

> 71 o Firefox 3.0
> 79 o Minefield 3.1alpha1 development...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> View Toolbars - Navigation bars



Ο οπερα βγαζει 81/100

----------


## Collective_Soul

Χιχι 
Ωρα να ανοιξει το αντιστοιχο flame νημα μεταξυ φιρεφοξ και οπερα

----------


## arkara

> γιατί δεν είναι η 3 ;


ναι τον δύο τρέχω αλλά αυτό τι σχέση έχει??
αυτό δεν είναι γενικά για τους browsers?

----------


## euri

> Ο οπερα βγαζει 81/100





> Χιχι 
> Ωρα να ανοιξει το αντιστοιχο flame νημα μεταξυ φιρεφοξ και οπερα


 :No no:   :No no:

----------


## Simpleton

> Toν εγκατέστησα αλλά δεν μου εμφανίζει τα βελάκια για την προηγούμενη και την επόμενη σελίδα. Τί φταίει? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firxl0.jpg
> ```


Πάτα με το δεξί πάνω στην μπάρα, πάτα "customize..." και τράβα τα κουμπιά στο σημείο που τα θέλεις.

----------


## chrisyah

> Έχετε υπόψη σας τίποτε για portable version ?



Άκυρο.... Βγήκε !!!

----------


## Simpleton

> Χιχι 
> Ωρα να ανοιξει το αντιστοιχο flame νημα μεταξυ φιρεφοξ και οπερα




Off Topic


		Όχι, φτάνουν τα υπάρχοντα flame  :Razz:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Χαχαχαχα :Wink:  :ROFL: 

Παιδια βαλτε λιγο στην adress bar αυτο εδω
about**:robots 
Και δειτε τι θα βγαλει

----------


## manosdoc

> Καλώς , ευχαριστώ, sorry δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει το νήμα.


Τίποτα βρε.
1.700.000 !! Σε 5 ώρες !

........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χαχαχαχα
> 
> Παιδια βαλτε λιγο στην adress bar αυτο εδω
> about**:robots 
> Και δειτε τι θα βγαλει


Καλό ! υπάρχουν και άλλα easter eggs ?

----------


## gkimonas

Στο *about:config* μπορούμε να βάλουμε τις ρυθμίσεις που είχαμε και στον firefox2 ?

----------


## Greenleaf

> Χαχαχαχα
> 
> Παιδια βαλτε λιγο στην adress bar αυτο εδω
> about**:robots 
> Και δειτε τι θα βγαλει


Και πατήστε το πλήκτρο "Προσπαθήστε ξανά"

 Άντε καλορίζικος!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Καλα νταξει...δεν παλευεται! Aκομα και το https://addons.mozilla.org/ μου βγάζει :
Bandwidth Limit Exceeded!!!
Τα έχουν φρακάρει ολα!!!

----------


## applebite

Πως αφαιρει κανεις το αστερακι των bookmarks απο τη URL?

----------


## manosdoc

> Καλα νταξει...δεν παλευεται! Aκομα και το https://addons.mozilla.org/ μου βγάζει :
> Bandwidth Limit Exceeded!!!
> Τα έχουν φρακάρει ολα!!!


Μανώλη αναβαθμίστηκε ο Iceweasel στον 3.0 ;
Γενικά αρχίζουν να ξυπνούν οι Κινέζοι και προβλέπεται χαμός. Ευτυχώς εμείς θα κοιμόμαστε και αύριο θα είναι πιο ήρεμα τα πράγματα. :ROFL:

----------


## hammered

> ναι τον δύο τρέχω αλλά αυτό τι σχέση έχει??
> αυτό δεν είναι γενικά για τους browsers?


για το rendering έχουν διαφορετικο engine o 2 με τον 3. χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικές εκδόσεις της Gecko. (το iceweasel σου μάλλον χρησιμοποιεί το gecko του 2)

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Μανώλη αναβαθμίστηκε ο Iceweasel στον 3.0 ;
> Γενικά αρχίζουν να ξυπνούν οι Κινέζοι και προβλέπεται χαμός. Ευτυχώς εμείς θα κοιμόμαστε και αύριο θα είναι πιο ήρεμα τα πράγματα.


Aκομα...
Ε που θα πάει; Θα γλυτώσει;

----------


## albatross

> Πως αφαιρει κανεις το αστερακι των bookmarks απο τη URL?


Δεν αφαιρειται. Παει πακετο με την awesome bar. Εξάλλου γιατι να το βγάλεις; Απο τις καλύτερες καινοτομιες του FF3 ειναι. Δουλεψε το λιγο και θα δεις ποσο ευκολα κατηγοριοποιείς τα bookmarks ετσι.

----------


## manosdoc

> Στο *about:config* μπορούμε να βάλουμε τις ρυθμίσεις που είχαμε και στον firefox2 ?


Nαι κανονικά.
Να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι ήδη έχουν αυξήσει από default την ρύθμιση με τα network pipelines, εκτός και αν θες More...

----------


## Tsene

Δείτε σε πραγματικό χρόνο τα downloads
http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/


6.500 downloads / minute  !!!!!!!

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ρε παιδια εχει τη σημαια της Τουρκιας εκει
Εμειες που ειμαστε??

----------


## gkimonas

> Nαι κανονικά.
> Να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι ήδη έχουν αυξήσει από default την ρύθμιση με τα network pipelines, εκτός και αν θες More...


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ γιατρέ,  :Worthy:  :Respekt: , μου έλυσες κάθε απορία.  :One thumb up:

----------


## karakou

> Χαχαχαχα
> 
> Παιδια βαλτε λιγο στην adress bar αυτο εδω
> about**:robots 
> Και δειτε τι θα βγαλει


Καλό, ομοίως και 
about**:mozilla

----------


## manosdoc

> Ρε παιδια εχει τη σημαια της Τουρκιας εκει
> Εμειες που ειμαστε??


Νομίζω αυτοί είναι οι Redirection Server τους και όχι η χώρα, με επιφυλλάξεις.

*@gkimonas* Άσε τρομερή πρόνοια τα άτομα. Σου λέει ο κόσμος πλέον δεν έχει dialup έχει DSL οπότε τα ανέβασαν.

........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλό, ομοίως και 
> about**:mozilla


Σατάνια και τέρατα! :Laughing: 

Κορυφαίο και το Integration με Google. Δώστε ας πούμε 4567*9 και θα σας βγάλει αποτέλεσμα. LoL

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Επίσης κανένα σοβαρό Vista-theme συμβατό με 3.0 διότι όσο και αν προσπάθησαν δε τα κατάφεραν...


http://www.nirmaltv.com/2008/04/22/v...for-firefox-3/
http://www.technospot.net/blogs/down...pack-8-latest/

----------


## SantoPtol

> γιατί δεν μου αρέσει που εξαφανίζεται η address bar σε full screen ?





> Yeap το βρήκα
> 
> 
> ```
> browser.fullscreen.autohide;false
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> η πλάκα είναι πως όταν πας να μπεις στο about config σου πετάει μήνυμα πως μπορεί να χάσεις την εγγύηση


Αν πας το ποντίκι στην address bar που εξαφανίζεται και κάνεις δεξί κλικ->Απόκρυψη εργαλειωθηκών (να μείνει ξετσεκαρισμένο) κάνεις την δουλειά σου και δεν χάνεις την εγγύηση.  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Κατάφερα να κατεβάσω την 3.0 . Την πρώτη φορά κατέβαζα με 0.5-2 κΒ/δευτ και μετά από κανα μισάωρο ξαναπροσπάθησα και κατέβαινε με 200-300. Συν ένα download  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## spdrosin

Με γεια μας.  :Wink:

----------


## linkdesink

Καλορίζικος σε όλους  :Razz:

----------


## fits79

Λοιπόν μαζί με τον νέο firefox 3.0 ήρθαν και νέα προβλήματα - bugs όπως είναι τα :

1. Πως μπορώ να μεταφέρω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως ήταν και στον firefox 2.0.0.14 τους σελιδοδείκτες μου γιατί από μόνο του τους μεταφέρει όπου αυτό θέλει.

2. Τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα τα plugins & skins που είχα στην 2.0.0.14 έκδοση ΔΕΝ είναι συμβατά με την νέα 3.0 έκδοση. Είδα ότι με ένα plugin που λέγετε: Nightly tester tools αλλά αυτό δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο από μια προσωρινή δουλεία(μπάλωμα) σωστά?

----------


## arkara

> Λοιπόν μαζί με τον νέο firefox 3.0 ήρθαν και νέα προβλήματα - bugs όπως είναι τα :
> 
> 1. Πως μπορώ να μεταφέρω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως ήταν και στον firefox 2.0.0.14 τους σελιδοδείκτες μου γιατί από μόνο του τους μεταφέρει όπου αυτό θέλει.
> 
> 2. Τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα τα plugins & skins που είχα στην 2.0.0.14 έκδοση ΔΕΝ είναι συμβατά με την νέα 3.0 έκδοση. Είδα ότι με ένα plugin που λέγετε: Nightly tester tools αλλά αυτό δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο από μια προσωρινή δουλεία(μπάλωμα) σωστά?


τα plug-ins δεν είναι πρόβλημα του ff αλλά του developer του κάθε plugin!

----------


## SantoPtol

> Λοιπόν μαζί με τον νέο firefox 3.0 ήρθαν και νέα προβλήματα - bugs όπως είναι τα :
> 
> 1. Πως μπορώ να μεταφέρω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως ήταν και στον firefox 2.0.0.14 τους σελιδοδείκτες μου γιατί από μόνο του τους μεταφέρει όπου αυτό θέλει.
> 
> 2. Τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα τα plugins & skins που είχα στην 2.0.0.14 έκδοση ΔΕΝ είναι συμβατά με την νέα 3.0 έκδοση. Είδα ότι με ένα plugin που λέγετε: Nightly tester tools αλλά αυτό δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο από μια προσωρινή δουλεία(μπάλωμα) σωστά?


1. Πρώτα κάνε import τους παλιούς σελιδοδέικτες που έχεις σε html μορφή. Μετά πάνε στην διαχείρηση σελιδοδεικτών όπου όλοι οι imported σελιδοδείκτες βρίσκονται μέσα σε έναν φάκελο που βρίσκεται στο "Όλοι οι σελιδοδείκτες -> Μενού σελιδοδεικτών -> Δεν-θυμάμα-πως-λεγόταν-σε-μένα". Κάνε αποκοπή όλων από τον καινούριο φάκελο και επικόλληση μέσα στο "Όλοι οι σελιδοδείκτες -> Μενού σελιδοδεικτών".

Αυτό δεν δουλεύει για την Εργαλειθήκη Σελιδοσεικτών για την οποία θα κάνεις ένα ακόμα cut -> paste.

2. Όταν έβαλα τον FF3 μου πρότεινε να βάλω το adblock plus. Δοκίμασα να το βάλω από το ενσωματωμένο σύστημα σιαχείρησης plugin και δεν πέτυχε. Όταν πήγα στην σελίδα του και το κατέβασα χειρονακτικά η εγκατάσταση πέτυχε. Το ίδιο έκανα με 2-3 ακόμα plugins. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## haris_led

> Λοιπόν μαζί με τον νέο firefox 3.0 ήρθαν και νέα προβλήματα - bugs όπως είναι τα :
> 
> 1. Πως μπορώ να μεταφέρω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως ήταν και στον firefox 2.0.0.14 τους σελιδοδείκτες μου γιατί από μόνο του τους μεταφέρει όπου αυτό θέλει.
> 
> 2. Τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα τα plugins & skins που είχα στην 2.0.0.14 έκδοση ΔΕΝ είναι συμβατά με την νέα 3.0 έκδοση. Είδα ότι με ένα plugin που λέγετε: Nightly tester tools αλλά αυτό δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο από μια προσωρινή δουλεία(μπάλωμα) σωστά?


1. Δεν παρατήρησα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα σχετικά με το πως είχα τοποθετήσει τους σελιδοδείκτες μου, πριν και μετά. Όλα τα βρήκα όπως ήταν και πριν, απείραχτα.

2. Τα περισσότερα, αν όχι όλα τα plugins & skins που είχαμε όλοι στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις, πρέπει προφανώς να αναβαθμιστούν για την έκδοση 3. Αυτή τη στιγμή γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να σπάσει ένα ρεκόρ Γκίνες, και υποθέτω όλη η ομάδα του firefox έχει εστιάσει στο πως οι χρήστες θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κατεβάσουν τον νέο firefox.
Αν για κάτι προσπαθούν να είναι καλοί, αυτό είναι το πως προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν τους servers όρθιους για να μπορέσει ο κόσμος να κατεβάσει το πρόγραμμα όσες πιο πολλές φορές γίνεται.
Δεν έχουν επικεντρωθεί στο αν θα δουλεύει η σελίδα με τα addons ή με τα skins.
Άλλωστε σε λιγότερο από 1 μέρα η "τρεχάλα" θα έχει σταματήσει, και τότε θα υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για τα Plugins.
Επιπλέον, όπως είπε και ο προλαλήσαντας, τα plugins δεν είναι ευθύνη του development του firefox, αλλά αυτού που τα έφτιαξε. Πιθανώς επειδή η σελίδα με τα addons είναι down οι δημιουργοί των addon να μην μπορούν να τα ανανεώσουν, έτσι ώστε αυτά να φτάσουν σε σένα, οπότε θα χρειαστεί ίσως να κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο google για να βρεις την σελίδα του δημιουργού που μπορεί να το έχει ανεβάσει εκεί. :Smile: 

Υ.Γ. αυτή τη στιγμή μπορώ κανονικά να συνδεθώ στη σελίδα με τα addon, τρέχτε κόσμε! :Biggrin:

----------


## fits79

Ωραία και πως μπορώ να κάνω να έχει στους σελιδοδείκτες ΜΟΝΟ τους φακέλους που θέλω εγω ΧΩΡΙΣ τους "Unfiled Bookmark", "bookmarks toolbar" & "bookmark menu".

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Iannis

Στο Linux (Sabayon) εγινε αυτοματα το update στη 3.0

παει σφαιρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## thanatos

Ωραίος ο 3...

αλλά ακόμα να λυθεί ( ή τουλάχιστον να μπορεί να ορισθεί κατά βούλησιν)
ένα πιθανότατα εξαιρετικά ασήμαντο (εώς κουφό  :Smile:  ) "πρόβλημα"-χαρακτηριστικό για τους πλείστους αλλά πολύ σημαντικό για μένα που
σώζω αρκετές (για την ακρίβεια μαζικά) σελίδες σε αρχείο-βιβλιοθήκη (πχ adslgr,wikipedia,in.gr,kathimerini.gr) και βασικά είναι ο μόνος λόγος που ακόμα χρησιμοποιώ ΙΕ.
Για το Save as  για τις σελίδες ,το όνομα που βγάζει αυτομάτως ο browser δηλαδή, μου είναι εξαιρετικά βολικό το format του ΙΕ :
όνομα σελίδας - όνομα site ή όνομα site - όνομα σελίδας (ουσιαστικά ο τίτλος του tab).

Στο firefox που προτιμώ του αντιστοίχου της μικρομαλακής η ίδια διαδικασία βγάζει ό,τι νά'ναι ονόματα 
(και έτσι χάνεται η αλφαβητική σειρά,ή μπαίνουν underscores, ή πρέπει εγώ να ορίσω όνομα καθώς πχ save as στην παρούσα σελίδα βγαίνει τίτλος _showthread.php.htm_ ενώ ο ΙΕ βγάζει _Firefox 3 - Σελίδα 9 - ADSLgr_com.htm_  κτλ κτλ),
βλέπω καθώς μόλις έβαλα την 3.0 ότι παραμένει το ίδιο,έχει ιδέα κανείς πώς μπορεί να αλλαχθεί αυτό;
Στο About**:config ούτε στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις ούτε τώρα έχω βρει κάτι.
Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος έχει απάντηση για να σταματήσω 100% να χρησιμοποιώ ΙΕ.

PS τα επίσημα download sites σέρνονται αυτήν την στιγμή,αναγκάστικα να το κατεβάσω από rapidshare link πού είχε βάλει ένας φίλος πριν οπότε γαμώτο χάνω την επίσημη συμμετοχή στο συμβάν  :Sad:  (ξανά το πρωί,άντε να δούμε).
Edit: [ 4:41πμ ξαφνικά οι servers τους απάντησαν ,το κατέβασα λοιπόν επισήμως με μέση μάλιστα ταχύτητα 146 KBps,τρέχω να πάρω το πιστοποιητικό μου για την συμμετοχή στο συμβάν  :Smile:   ]

και για το ιστορικό
2.517.513 downloads ώρα 4:16 το πρωί (ό,τι νάναι δείχνει πάντως ο download counter τα έχει παίξει )
Edit: [ 4:55πμ από spread firefox -> 2.623.664 downloads,και πάλι από spread firefox 5:00 downloads για Greece : 9780  ]

Ααα,δεν είμαι 100% βέβαιος αν με την προηγούμενη έκδοση δεν μού το έκανε αυτό αλλά γιατί με firefox 3 δεν βγαίνουν εδώ (στο adslgr) οι φυσαλλίδες βοηθείας-επεξηγήσεως στα εικονίδια του πλαισίου για την εισαγωγή μηνύματος  (πχ *#* -> _[Code]_ ),συμβαίνει σε άλλον αυτό;



Off Topic


		4:59πμ σεισμός στην Αθήνα ,τον ένοιωσε άλλος;;; ή μήπως έχω παραισθήσεις;;  :Smile:

----------


## fits79

Βρήκα κι άλλα προβλήματα - bugs.

1. Οι αποθηκευμένοι κωδικοί για κάποιες σελίδες που είχα δεν μεταφέρθηκαν όλοι από την έκδοση 2.0.0.14 στην 3.0
2. όταν βάζω να σερφάρει μέσω ενός proxy server με το που κλείσει και ξανανοίξει το firefox 3.0 απλά πρέπει να τον ξαναεπιλέξω γιατί δεν τον εχει επιλεγμένο παρόλο που τον έχει στο πλαίσιο.

Τελικά θα γυρίσω πίσω στην 2.0.0.14 μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί και να υποστηριχτεί οπως η 2.0.0.14 έκδοση.

----------


## xolloth

ναι εγινε σεισμοs 5,7 ριχτερ.
μεχρι στιγμηs γυρω στα 3.000.000 downloads.

----------


## XavierGr

> ναι εγινε σεισμοs 5,7 ριχτερ.
> μεχρι στιγμηs γυρω στα 3.000.000 downloads.


Σε μόλις 11 ώρες. Μένουν ακόμα 13, ίσως να φτάσει και τα 6 εκατομμύρια αν συνεχίσει με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς. Εντυπωσιακό!  :Shocked:

----------


## turboirc

http://www.softexia.com/news.php?readmore=4296



Off Topic


		Να έβγαζαν και 64-bit ....

----------


## xolloth

> Σε μόλις 11 ώρες. Μένουν ακόμα 13, ίσως να φτάσει και τα 6 εκατομμύρια αν συνεχίσει με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς. Εντυπωσιακό!


ειναι τωρα γυρω στα 3.500.000 υπολογιζω 6-7 εκατομμυρια να πιασει και εαν δεν ειχε μπει απο το πρωι η εκδοση σε διαφορα sites θα επιανε 10.000.000.

----------


## hadderakk

φτου-φτου...
σταθερος, γρηγορος, λιγα leaks... αψογη η αλεπου

----------


## ZAGNA

Μέχρι τώρα πάει μια χαρά  :One thumb up:

----------


## t4ur1n3

Πολύ ωραία !

----------


## Avesael

Perfection! Τώρα τον κατεβάζω και στη δουλειά! ήδη έχει μπει στα 4 πισιά του σπιτιού!  :Smile:

----------


## ElisLasop

για να δούμε τι θα δούμε, μόλις το κατεβάσα...

----------


## qwertyuiop

άρτιος όπως πάντα!  :Smile:

----------


## crypter

απλα θεικος, πολυ γρηγορος και αποκρισιμος :Worthy: 
ο ιδανικος browser

----------


## gkandir

Άντε, επιτέλους!  :Smile: 

Πάντως, δεν βλέπω να καταφέρνω να το καταβάσω σύντομα. Μεγάλος χαμός!

Edit: Α, κάτι γίνεται τώρα.  :Wink:

----------


## ZAGNA

> Perfection! Τώρα τον κατεβάζω και στη δουλειά! ήδη έχει μπει στα 4 πισιά του σπιτιού!




Off Topic


		Δεν τα ενώνεις να κάνεις κανα mainframe ?  :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

4.500.000 εκατομμύρια !

Kαι ορίστε ομορφιά :

----------


## utp

Ποτε θα βγει στα auto update?Φανταζομαι μετα την μερα ''κατεβασματος'' ε?

----------


## ElisLasop

smooth baby  :Cool:  Πολύ καλή αρχική εντύπωση! (ακόμα πιο βαθειά στο ντουλάπι των windows ο explorer) :One thumb up:

----------


## ZAGNA

Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το toolbar του AVG 8.0 που κάνει scan τα links κλπ . Δεν υποστηρίζει Firefox 3.0 ελπίζω να φτιάξει σύντομα.

----------


## panther.

εκτος απο το http://people.mozilla.com/~beltzner/...f-firefox3.swf υπαρχει καποιο αλλο βιντεακι παρουσιασης (δεν θυμαμαι ποιος το ποσταρε)

----------


## 21century

Το κατεβάζω ήδη για να το δοκιμάσω στο φορητό με windows, πάντως ακόμα δεν υπάρχει ανακοίνωση για τον portable firefox που έχω σε φλασάκι usb και μάλιστα ήταν αρκετά γρήγορος στην έκδοση 2,15 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## cca

Οπως μπήκε, έτσι βγήκε εδώ ο Firefox 3. Τα μισά addons δε δουλεύουν, και ενώ βρίσκει upadtes δεν τα βάζει. Πάλι beta testers γίναμε, αλλά δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για testing. Δεν έχω το χρόνο να ασχολούμαι.

----------


## manicx

Πάντως ο FF εξακολουθεί να έχει φτωχή διαχείριση MIME. Πάλι plug in θέλεις.

----------


## flamelab

Βαλτε οπωσδήποτε αυτό το καταπληκτικό addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5579

Και φυσικά !!  Firefox Personas ! http://labs.mozilla.com/2007/12/pers...refox/?src=rss

και εικόνες --> http://images.google.gr/images?q=fir...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## euri

> Οπως μπήκε, έτσι βγήκε εδώ ο Firefox 3. Τα μισά addons δε δουλεύουν, και ενώ βρίσκει upadtes δεν τα βάζει. Πάλι beta testers γίναμε, αλλά δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για testing. Δεν έχω το χρόνο να ασχολούμαι.


Τα add-ons ΔΕΝ είναι ευθύνη των προγραμματιστών του Firefox (Mozilla), αλλά αυτών που τα δημιουργούν και τα συντηρούν.  Αν κάποιο extension δεν υποστηρίζεται, τότε βρείτε το δημιουργό του και ζητήστε να το τροποποιήσει κατάλληλα ώστε να υποστηρίζεται.

----------


## ZAGNA

Πωπω τρομερό add on flame! Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## crypter

> Πωπω τρομερό add on flame! Ευχαριστώ


ακριβως τωρα το δοκιμασα και εγω..φανταστικο

----------


## arkara

4.8 μύρια βλέπω καθόλου άσχημα!
και ακόμα να ξυπνήσουν οι κινέζοι.
ξέρει κανείς αν τελικά έσπασε το ρεκόρ?

----------


## ZAGNA

Κρίμα είναι μόνο για search  :Sad:  και μετα σε πετάει στα κλασικά ...

----------


## Hunter 85

Καλημερα! Καλωριζικος σε όλους μας.Πολυ καλες οι εντυπώσεις! Μονο αυτο με την διευθυνση κ το about αν μου πει κάποιος που ακριβως ειναι;

Μεγάλη η ανταποκριση του ελληνικου kai oxi mono ιντερνετοκόσμου , διαβαζω για κατι Χ,000,000 downloads! Οι κερδισμένοι ηταν οσοι τον κατεβασαν μετα τις 21:00 που  κατέβαινε πιο άνετα γιατι πιο πριν γινόταν "της αλεπούς το κάγκελο"  :Laughing: 
Προσωπικά ολα τα πρόσθετα εκτος απο αυτα των αυτόματων ενημερώσεων ( αν είναι πρόσθετα ) ειναι στην θέση τους, οπως και όλες οι ιστοσελίδες.




> 4.500.000 εκατομμύρια !
> 
> Kαι ορίστε ομορφιά :
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38849


Flame αυτο ειναι προσθετο εμφάνισης που φαινεται στην φώτο η λόγω των VIsta; Ποια ειναι η σελιδα που φαίνεται ο αριθμός των downloads;

Μozilla Firefox 3.0 Rules!!!  :Cool:

----------


## WAntilles

Πραγματικά βλέπω εδώ πέρα πολλούς άσχετους να λένε "δεν μεταφέρεται το ένα, bug το άλλο" κλπ..

Η ανικανότητα του χρήστη, δεν είναι bug μιας εφαρμογής.

Διαβάστε κι εφαρμόστε 5 στοιχειώδη πράγματα:

How To: Προφίλ Mozill-οειδών

Επίσης ειδικά για την μετάβαση σε 3.x βάλτε καί αυτό:

Nightly Tester Tools

Και όλα τα plugins λειτουργούν.

Τέλος στο "about**:config" θέσατε:

extensions.checkUpdateSecurity -> false (είναι boolean μεταβλητή).

----------


## ownagE_

> Ποια ειναι η σελιδα που φαίνεται ο αριθμός των downloads;


http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

----------


## lewton

> Οπως μπήκε, έτσι βγήκε εδώ ο Firefox 3. Τα μισά addons δε δουλεύουν, και ενώ βρίσκει upadtes δεν τα βάζει. Πάλι beta testers γίναμε, αλλά δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για testing. Δεν έχω το χρόνο να ασχολούμαι.


Δε γίνεσαι beta tester επειδή δεν τρέχει ένα addon.
Ο Firefox είναι τελική έκδοση.

----------


## ownagE_

Τελικα, επειδη δεν μπορω να ψαξω ολες τις σελιδες απο χτες το βραδυ, FF3 Final = FF3 RC3 ?

----------


## Hunter 85

Η Ελλάδα δεν φαίνεται;

----------


## ZAGNA

Final .

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Η Ελλάδα δεν φαίνεται;


Μια χαρά φαίνεται.
Το κατέβασα στις 8 το πρωί στο σπίτι και μετά στο γραφείο.

----------


## haHa

5 millions and counting...

----------


## ownagE_

> Μια χαρά φαίνεται.
> Το κατέβασα στις 8 το πρωί στο σπίτι και μετά στο γραφείο.


Στον μετρητη downloads εννοει...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Στον μετρητη downloads εννοει...


Ναι το κατάλαβα γιατί είπα εγώ κάτι διαφορετικό?
Και μάλιστα κάνει και ζουμ αν δε φαίνεται καλά ο χάρτης της Ελλάδας.

----------


## haHa

Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση:
οι κινεζοι γιατι ειναι τόσο πεσμενοι??

Τωρα για αυτους ειναι 4 η ωρα το μεσημερι/απογευμα..

Θα επρεπε να εχουν αρχισει να κατεβαζουν περισσότερο...

----------


## manoulamou

Και για οσους λενε πως δεν δουλευει σωστα ή εχουν προβληματα ***
ιδου ο ειδικος:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=297
 :Worthy:  :Respekt: 







***
εννοειται πως περιμενω να κατεβασουν και οι Κινεζοι :Razz: 
και μετα θα μπω να δω τι γινεται...

----------


## esquellot

Κατέβηκε το source και χτίστηκε σήμερα το πρωί. Αν και ήμουν σε firefox 3 από την 3.0_beta5.
Ολα Ο.Κ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## ownagE_

> Ναι το κατάλαβα γιατί είπα εγώ κάτι διαφορετικό?
> Και μάλιστα κάνει και ζουμ αν δε φαίνεται καλά ο χάρτης της Ελλάδας.


http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/
Εδω περα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.
Εχεις καποιο αλλο link?  :Thinking:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Και για οσους λενε πως δεν δουλευει σωστα ή εχουν προβληματα 
> ιδου ο ειδικος:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=297


Τελικά τον κατεβασα εχθες. Εσυ; Αλλα μετα τις 21:30 γιατι οι "καμμενοι" ειχαν μπλοκάρει το σύμπαν!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## jpan

> Τελικα, επειδη δεν μπορω να ψαξω ολες τις σελιδες απο χτες το βραδυ, FF3 Final = FF3 RC3 ?


Μάλλον η RC3 είναι και η τελική έκδοση.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τελικά τον κατεβασα εχθες. Εσυ; Αλλα μετα τις 21:30 γιατι οι "καμμενοι" ειχαν μπλοκάρει το σύμπαν!!


Γιατι δε το κατέβαζες απ το ntua απευθείας?  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/
> Εδω περα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.
> Εχεις καποιο αλλο link?



Εδω φαινεται καθε χωρα ξεχωριστα:
http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/

----------


## maik

Μια χαρα παιζει σε xp pro.

----------


## haHa

> Βαλτε οπωσδήποτε αυτό το καταπληκτικό addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5579


Το λινκ δεν δουλευει! 
Πως λεγεται το addon??

----------


## WARonlinegr

παρα πολυ καλος οντος.μπραβο τους :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

> Το λινκ δεν δουλευει! 
> Πως λεγεται το addon??


Δουλευει εδω ...

https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefo...459-fx-win.xpi

Δες την εικονα που έχω επισυναψει στο ποστ εκείνο. 

Λεγεται Piclens.

Κανεις αναζητηση για εικονες, και αν θες πατας το κουμπακι και βγάινουν σε 3D.

----------


## ownagE_

> Δουλευει εδω ...
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefo...459-fx-win.xpi
> 
> Δες την εικονα που έχω επισυναψει στο ποστ εκείνο. 
> 
> Λεγεται Piclens.
> 
> Κανεις αναζητηση για εικονες, και αν θες πατας το κουμπακι και βγάινουν σε 3D.




```
Missing argument: addon_id
```

..ενω πριν δουλευε και σ'εμενα  :Razz: 

Ωραιο add-on, ιδιαιτερα για google images + youtube search  :Thumbs up:

----------


## flamelab

> ```
> Missing argument: addon_id
> ```
> 
> ..ενω πριν δουλευε και σ'εμενα 
> 
> Ωραιο add-on, ιδιαιτερα για google images + youtube search


Kαι φυσικά όταν κανεις αναζητηση στο Youtube, μπορείς να παιξεις το βίντεο ενώ είναι σε 3D  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ownagE_

> Kαι φυσικά όταν κανεις αναζητηση στο Youtube, μπορείς να παιξεις το βίντεο ενώ είναι σε 3D


Φοβερο, οντως.
Αλλα επειδη κανει zoom (και η οθονη μου τρεχει natively στα 1680*1050) ειναι ψιλο-χαλια η ποιοτητα του video, αλλα παραμενει εντυπωσιακο  :Razz:

----------


## nanas

> Δουλευει εδω ...
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefo...459-fx-win.xpi
> 
> Δες την εικονα που έχω επισυναψει στο ποστ εκείνο. 
> 
> Λεγεται Piclens.
> 
> Κανεις αναζητηση για εικονες, και αν θες πατας το κουμπακι και βγάινουν σε 3D.



πώς κάνεις την εγκατάσταση σε αυτό το add on?

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Πάτα allow. Φτανει βέβαια να ειναι συμβατό...

----------


## manoulamou

> Εδω φαινεται καθε χωρα ξεχωριστα:
> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/


Μια θλιβερη παρατηρηση: εδω φαινονται οι χωρες με πραγματικα φτωχους πολιτες ... 
Turkmenistan 1 Afghanistan 79 India 43.173- και μετα δειτε πχ Japan, Australia κλπ

----------


## balander

Πολύ ελαφρύ ...

----------


## xolloth

μεχρι στιγμηs.

----------


## ZAGNA

Οι Κινέζοι δεν ξύπνησαν και ούτε πρόκειται από ότι βλέπω  :Razz:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Οι Κινέζοι δεν ξύπνησαν και ούτε πρόκειται από ότι βλέπω


Λυσάξατε με τους Κινέζους! Γιατι τοση πρεμούρα; Α Ξέχασα το ρεκορ ε;

----------


## Simpleton

> Οι Κινέζοι δεν ξύπνησαν και ούτε πρόκειται από ότι βλέπω




Off Topic


		Μπορεί να μην έχουν όλοι αρκετά λεφτά για internet στο σπίτι. Ή μπορεί να κλάταρε κάπως το σύστημα "content shaping" του καθεστώτος και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό.
	


Στη Γερμανία γίνεται χαμός αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## ZAGNA

Ε ναι υποτίθεται πως είναι 1 δις + και αναλογικά και μόνο με την Αμερική θα έπρεπε να είχαν 5.000.000 downloads ...

----------


## alexisz29

Πάντως η Ρωσία παει πολύ πίσω, έχει την 2πλασια έκταση από άλλες χώρες και έχει μόλις 65.000 downloads σε σχέση με την Βραζιλία (πχ)
Η Μιανμαρ παρά την δικτατορία έχει και αυτή 310 downloads !!!!

----------


## xolloth

ρε παιδια με αυτον τον ρυθμο θα παει πανω απο 10.000.000 downloads,φοβερο ρεκορ για 24 ωρεs και με τοσα προβληματα.
εαν υπολογισουμε και ποσοι τον βαλανε η θα τον βαλουν απο αλλα sites,θα εχει ξεπερασει τα 20.000.000 ,τι λεμε τωρα.
θα τα βλεπει ο billy και θα τον ζωνουν τα φιδια.

----------


## gatzos

nice.
επιτέλους άλλαξε interface...
κατα τ'άλλα θα δίξει... νορίς είναι ακόμα

----------


## manoulamou

> Πάντως η Ρωσία παει πολύ πίσω, έχει την 2πλασια _έκταση_ από άλλες χώρες και έχει μόλις 65.000 downloads σε σχέση με την Βραζιλία (πχ)
> Η Μιανμαρ παρά την δικτατορία έχει και αυτή 310 downloads !!!!


Μην μπερδευεστε με την εκταση, σημασια εχει ο _πληθυσμος_
πχ δειτε Αυστραλια, Βραζιλια, Καναδα και βεβαια την Ανατολικη ρωσια/σιβηρια κλπ


Και βεβαια η τεχνολογικη/οικονομικη αναπτυξη καθε χωρας...

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Πως μπορω να ενεργοποιησω το vista theme?

----------


## arkara

> ρε παιδια με αυτον τον ρυθμο θα παει πανω απο 10.000.000 downloads,φοβερο ρεκορ για 24 ωρεs και με τοσα προβληματα.
> εαν υπολογισουμε και ποσοι τον βαλανε η θα τον βαλουν απο αλλα sites,θα εχει ξεπερασει τα 20.000.000 ,τι λεμε τωρα.
> θα τα βλεπει ο billy και θα τον ζωνουν τα φιδια.


ξέρεις και ο βασιλάκης δεν είναι και τόσο κακό παιδί να φανταστείς του αρέσει το linux πολύ περισσότερο!!!
αλλά τον σταύρο ναι θα τον ζώσουν τα φίδια!

----------


## cca

> Τα add-ons ΔΕΝ είναι ευθύνη των προγραμματιστώντου Firefox (Mozilla), αλλά αυτών που τα δημιουργούν και τα συντηρούν.  Αν κάποιο extension δεν υποστηρίζεται, τότε βρείτε το δημιουργό του και ζητήστε να το τροποποιήσει κατάλληλα ώστε να υποστηρίζεται.


Αμφιβάλω αν ισχύει αυτό. Απο την επίσημη σελίδα του Firefox, recommended addons, συμβατά υποτίθεται με Firefox 3, δεν εγκαθίσταται κανένα μα κανένα. Δοκίμασα και με κενό profile. Να μην λέμε οτι θέλουμε. Και στην τελική δε δίνω δεκάρα ποιανού ευθύνη είναι, δε δουλεύει, παίρνει πόδι, απλό δεν είναι?

----------


## flamelab

> Αμφιβάλω αν ισχύει αυτό. Απο την επίσημη σελίδα του Firefox, recommended addons, συμβατά υποτίθεται με Firefox 3, δεν εγκαθίσταται κανένα μα κανένα. Δοκίμασα και με κενό profile. Να μην λέμε οτι θέλουμε. Και στην τελική δε δίνω δεκάρα ποιανού ευθύνη είναι, δε δουλεύει, παίρνει πόδι, απλό δεν είναι?


Καλό είναι να σκεφτόμαστε και να ψάχνουμε, όχι να λεμε αερολογίες .

Δεν φταίει ο Firefox. Φταίει ο developer του addon που μπορεί να είσαι εσύ, ο διπλανός, ο παραπερα, ο οποιοσδήποτε.

Δες εδώ : http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...0&postcount=53

----------


## Νικαετός

Πάντως εμένα δεν δουλεύει στα Vista. Aρνείται πεισματικά να ξεκινήσει.  :Sad:

----------


## cca

> Καλό είναι να σκεφτόμαστε και να ψάχνουμε, όχι να λεμε αερολογίες .
> 
> Δες εδώ : http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...0&postcount=53



Και μετά λέμε για αναπνευστήρες και λοιπά κατά άλλα. Χρειάζομαι δηλαδή extra tools και αλλαγές στο configuration. Οχι ευχαριστώ. Έφαγα 2 ωρες, δοκίμασα και σε τελειώς καθαρό περιβάλλον, και έκανε install το adblock plus πχ όποτε ήθελε, τις άλλες μισές φορές έλεγε οτι δεν είναι συμβατό. Τα λέμε στην 3.0.1

----------


## flamelab

> Και μετά λέμε για αναπνευστήρες και λοιπά κατά άλλα. Χρειάζομαι δηλαδή extra tools και αλλαγές στο configuration. Οχι ευχαριστώ. Έφαγα 2 ωρες, δοκίμασα και σε τελειώς καθαρό περιβάλλον, και έκανε install το adblock plus πχ όποτε ήθελε, τις άλλες μισές φορές έλεγε οτι δεν είναι συμβατό. Τα λέμε στην 3.0.1


Kάτι κανεις λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.

Κατα τα αλλα, λάθος ΔΕΝ είναι ο Firefox, φάτε το καπέλο σας.

----------


## euri

> Αμφιβάλω αν ισχύει αυτό. Απο την επίσημη σελίδα του Firefox, recommended addons, συμβατά υποτίθεται με Firefox 3, δεν εγκαθίσταται κανένα μα κανένα. Δοκίμασα και με κενό profile. Να μην λέμε οτι θέλουμε. Και στην τελική δε δίνω δεκάρα ποιανού ευθύνη είναι, δε δουλεύει, παίρνει πόδι, απλό δεν είναι?


Σαφώς και είναι απλό, έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο.

(Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάτε σε βενζινάδικο και βάλετε βενζίνη 95 οκτανίων πιστοποιημένη από τον κατασκευαστή του οχήματός σας και μετά χτυπάει πυράκια, απλά πετάξτε το αυτοκίνητό σας...απλό είναι)

----------


## ownagE_

Αφηστε τον ανθρωπο ρε σεις.  :Razz: 
Ο,τι θελει θα κανει στο PC του.
Αμαν δηλαδη..

----------


## arkara

> Αμφιβάλω αν ισχύει αυτό. Απο την επίσημη σελίδα του Firefox, recommended addons, συμβατά υποτίθεται με Firefox 3, δεν εγκαθίσταται κανένα μα κανένα. Δοκίμασα και με κενό profile. Να μην λέμε οτι θέλουμε. Και στην τελική δε δίνω δεκάρα ποιανού ευθύνη είναι, δε δουλεύει, παίρνει πόδι, απλό δεν είναι?


φίλε μου είσαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις!?
και μετά θα πετάαξεις τον ff και θα πάς που?
στον ie?
αντικειμενικά δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή εναλλακτική απέναντι στον ff.
κάτσε ήρεμα από την αρχή και δοκίμασε ξανά.
ποια adds θέλεις να βάλεις?

----------


## cca

> Kάτι κανεις λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα, λάθος ΔΕΝ είναι ο Firefox, φάτε το καπέλο σας.



Να ξεκαθαρίσω τι γίνεται. Είχα ενα profile στον FF 2 που δούλευε μια χαρα. Με το FF 3 έχω πρόβλημα με τα addon. Πολλοί θα πούνε κανε clean install. Το έκανα. Και πάλι τα addons μπαίναν όποτε ήθελαν. Κατά την κρίση μου δεν είναι σταθερός αρκετά για να μεταβώ ακόμα. Ο καθένας σχηματίζει γνώμη μόνος του. Δεν λέω οτι ο FF είναι μάπα, απλά οτι με τα addons για την ώρα έχει προβλήματα.

........Auto merged post: cca πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> φίλε μου είσαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις!?
> και μετά θα πετάαξεις τον ff και θα πάς που?
> στον ie?
> αντικειμενικά δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή εναλλακτική απέναντι στον ff.
> κάτσε ήρεμα από την αρχή και δοκίμασε ξανά.
> ποια adds θέλεις να βάλεις?


Ε μην τρελαθούμε κιολας, σε FF 2.0.14 θα πάω, σε IE ούτε για πλάκα!

----------


## arkara

αν έχεις windows, δεν παίζει να μπορεί να κάνει το λειτουργικό σου σοβαρό uninstall.
υπάρχουν ειδικά προγράμματα για αυτό.

----------


## cca

> αν έχεις windows, δεν παίζει να μπορεί να κάνει το λειτουργικό σου σοβαρό uninstall.
> υπάρχουν ειδικά προγράμματα για αυτό.


Unιstall κάνω από το add/remove αλλά φυσικά δεν αρκεί όπως είπες. Έσβησα και το profile καθώς και το φάκελο στα program files.

----------


## VGP23

> Παντως ηλπιζα οτι θα ειναι ταχυτερος απο τον opera
> Αλλα δεν τον χτυπαει στα ισια ακομα


Όντως αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ, όπως και ο 2.0.0.14 έτσι και ο 3 δεν σταθηκαν αρκετά ικανοι ωστε να με κάνουν να αλλαξω την Opera  9.27  και 9.50 αντίστοιχα... :Thumb down: 

Θα περιμενω τον Firefox 4 να τον κοντράρω με την Opera 10 τοτε  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν φταιει ο φυλλομετρητης για την μη αναβαθμιση των add-ons,
απλα βγαζεις το προβληματικο και 
 βαζεις καποιο αλλο απολυτα συμβατο, υπαρχουν ενα σωρο ... 
Πρωτη μερα ειναι, μες στον κακο χαμο ολοι 
να κατεβαζουν πριν καν ανοιξουν οι servers ΚΑΙ τα θελουν ολα τελεια!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=297  :Wink: 



Η γατα απ τη βιασυνη της γεννα στραβα κουταβια :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> Όντως αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ, όπως και ο 2.0.0.14 έτσι και ο 3 δεν σταθηκαν αρκετά ικανοι ωστε να με κάνουν να αλλαξω την Opera  9.27  και 9.50 αντίστοιχα...
> 
> Θα περιμενω τον Firefox 4 να τον κοντράρω με την Opera 10 τοτε


Eχει βγει Firefox 4 ήδη --> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...-actionmonkey/

----------


## cca

> Δεν φταιει ο φυλλομετρητης για την μη αναβαθμιση των add-ons,
> απλα βγαζεις το προβληματικο και 
>  βαζεις καποιο αλλο απολυτα συμβατο, υπαρχουν ενα σωρο ... 
> Πρωτη μερα ειναι, μες στον κακο χαμο ολοι 
> να κατεβαζουν πριν καν ανοιξουν οι servers ΚΑΙ τα θελουν ολα τελεια!
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=297 
> 
> ...


Αν και διαφωνούμε στο θέμα τον addon (δοκίμασα σε φρέσκο install, το είπα ήδη οτι πάλι μου έκανε κόλπα), θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την τελευταία γραμμή. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω οταν καταλαγιάσει η σκόνη.

----------


## joeyGR

επιτελους  :Razz: , σε μενα δουλευει τελεια  :Wink:

----------


## VGP23

> Eχει βγει Firefox 4 ήδη --> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...-actionmonkey/


Ωχ! που το ανακάλυψες αυτό ρε συ?  :Worthy: 
Είναι βέβαια σε alpha ekdosi ακόμα...θα περιμένω... :Wink: 
thanxs για το link  :One thumb up:

----------


## manicx

> Πάντως εμένα δεν δουλεύει στα Vista. Aρνείται πεισματικά να ξεκινήσει.


Δοκίμασε fresh install και αφού διαγράψεις/πάρεις backup τα mozilla folders στο Users (Local, Roaming κλπ)

----------


## gkandir

Όλα μια χαρά εδώ - στα γραφείο. Το απόγευμα θα το βάλω και στο σπίτι. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα ούτε κι εκεί.

Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ καλές και από άποψη εμφάνισης και από ταχύτητα και όσον αφορά τη μνήμη που χρησιμοποιεί.  :One thumb up: 

Μιλάω για XP 32bit.

----------


## xolloth

το μονο κολημα που δεν λεει να διορθωθει απο χθεs,εν αντιθεσει με την rc3 που δουλευε μια χαρα,ειναι το ανοιγμα του λινκ των add-ons,μια ανοιγει-μια δεν ανοιγει.

----------


## globalnoise

Off Topic





> Οπως μπήκε, έτσι βγήκε εδώ ο Firefox 3. Τα μισά addons δε δουλεύουν, και ενώ βρίσκει upadtes δεν τα βάζει. Πάλι beta testers γίναμε, αλλά δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για testing. Δεν έχω το χρόνο να ασχολούμαι.


Εγώ να δεις πόση διάθεση δεν έχω να βλέπω τις εντελώς άκυρες, αβάσιμες, "όλο γνώση" και μαγκιά απόψεις Ελλήνων specialists που απλά το χει στο αίμα του να νομίζει πως αρκεί να κρίνει αντίθετα με οτιδήποτε κάτι για να γίνει ο κόσμος λίγο καλύτερος, και αυτός λίγο πιο μάγκας.

Το να λες κάτι τέτοιο είναι το λιγότερο αισχρό για κάποιους ανθρώπους που λιώσανε για να σου προσφέρουν κάτι *δωρεάν*. Και *όχι* δεν είσαι beta tester. Το beta testing το κάνανε κάποιες χιλιάδες άτομα όταν εσύ ήσουν ακόμα στον 2 και απολάμβανες τα καρακαγκούρικα extensions σου.

----------


## marios007

Θέλω να δω πως θα συμπεριφέρεται σε υπολογιστές μικρής ισχύος.
Γιατί ο 2 μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα με την αλλαγή των tab (ειδικά σε pc πιο παλιάς τεχνολογίας)

----------


## ZAGNA

Το site με τα add ons τα έχει παίξει προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ και δεν συνδέεται.

----------


## flamelab

Φυσικά, εκτός απο γρήγορος και αποκρίσιμος, είναι και ωραίος.

Εφαρμοσα CSS style και Voila :



Σαν native Windows εφαρμογή.

----------


## cca

Off Topic





> Εγώ να δεις πόση διάθεση δεν έχω να βλέπω τις εντελώς άκυρες, αβάσιμες, "όλο γνώση" και μαγκιά απόψεις Ελλήνων specialists που απλά το χει στο αίμα του να νομίζει πως αρκεί να κρίνει αντίθετα με οτιδήποτε κάτι για να γίνει ο κόσμος λίγο καλύτερος, και αυτός λίγο πιο μάγκας.
> 
> Το να λες κάτι τέτοιο είναι το λιγότερο αισχρό για κάποιους ανθρώπους που λιώσανε για να σου προσφέρουν κάτι *δωρεάν*. Και *όχι* δεν είσαι beta tester. Το beta testing το κάνανε κάποιες χιλιάδες άτομα όταν εσύ ήσουν ακόμα στον 2 και απολάμβανες τα καρακαγκούρικα extensions σου.


Δε θυμάμαι να έβρισα κανένα, ούτε να είπα οτι ο FF 3 ειναι άχρηστος, αλλά οτι εχω προβλημα με τα addons. Το θέμα τελειώνει εδώ, μια και μερικά fanboys απλά δε μπορούν καν να δεχτούν τη ιδέα οτι ίσως υπάρχουν μερικά bugs ακόμα. Το να αποδίδεις χαρακτηρισμούς απρόκλητα επειδή σου θίξαμε την open source κοινότητα δεν ειναι το καλύτερο για την ίδια αυτή την κοινότητα.

----------


## gkako

Globalnoise,δεν βρισκω τον λογο γιατι να γινεσαι τοσο επιθετικος απεναντι στον cca.Ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να λεει την αποψη του ακομα και αν αυτη ερχεται σε ριξη με τις αποψεις μερικων αλλων εδω μεσα.Οντως,για τα addons δεν ευθυνονται οι developers του firefox.Μπορουμε να δωσουμε στον φιλο με ηπιοτερο τροπο να καταλαβει οτι δεν εχει δικιο.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

http://www.nirmaltv.com/2008/04/22/v...for-firefox-3/

----------


## michael92

> Φυσικά, εκτός απο γρήγορος και αποκρίσιμος, είναι και ωραίος.
> 
> Εφαρμοσα CSS style και Voila :
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38872
> 
> Σαν native Windows εφαρμογή.


Μπορείς να πεις πως το έκανες αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο plz, είναι κάποιο theme που μπορώ να κατεβάσω ή έφτιαξες μόνος σου του Cascading Style Sheet;

*EDIT : OK το βρήκα με ένα search στο google.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Πάντως αναλογικά την έχουμε περάσει την Τουρκία.
Ελλάδα 10.000.000 κάτοικοι, 19.000 FireFox downloads, *0,5% του πληθυσμού*
Τουρκία 70.000.000 κάτοικοι, 30.000 FireFox downloads,* 0,23% του πληθυσμού*

----------


## nothing

εγω παλι εχω μια απορια και επειδη ειχα απο rc1 μεχρι και την τελικη παρατηρω ενα πραγμα που εξακολουθει να κανει.αρκετες φορες σε forum (εκει το εχω παρατηρησει γενικα) δεν μου εμφανιζει τις επισυναπτομενες εικονες ακομα με refresh και μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο.αν το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος θα ηθελα να το ξερω...
ευχαριστω!

----------


## flamelab

> *Μπορείς να πεις πως το έκανες αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο plz, είναι κάποιο theme που μπορώ να κατεβάσω ή έφτιαξες μόνος σου του Cascading Style Sheet;*


Απο CSS που βρήκα και το πείραξα λίγο .

Nα ενα πακετο απο CSS, http://www.sixxgate.com/files/GlasserExtras.zip

----------


## radiodj105

Την έβαλα, αλλά δεν παίζε το skin ΝΟΙΑ ΕΧΤΡΕΜΕ!
Γαμώτο!

----------


## Linus

Άξιζε η αναμονή και η ταλαιπωρία του downlaod.

Πολύ θετικό αυτό που τόνισε ένας φίλος παραπάνω. Εναλάσσω μεταξύ 20αρια tabs και δεν κολλάω επιτέλους.  :Worthy:

----------


## qwertyuiop

να σας ερωτήξω κάτι?

Πώς τον βάζω στα ubuntu?

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Απο CSS που βρήκα και το πείραξα λίγο .
> 
> Nα ενα πακετο απο CSS, http://www.sixxgate.com/files/GlasserExtras.zip


Ναι αλλα πως το κανω install???
???

----------


## flamelab

> να σας ερωτήξω κάτι?
> 
> Πώς τον βάζω στα ubuntu?


Ανοιξε στο Software Sources ολα τα repositories για σιγουρια, και περιμενε update, ή δοκιμασε dist-upgrade.




> Ναι αλλα πως το κανω install???
> ???


Κατεβασε αυτό https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108 , σου βγαζει εναν editor όταν πας στα preferences του, κανεις paste το περιεχομενο του CSS και voila.

----------


## globalnoise

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δε θυμάμαι να έβρισα κανένα, ούτε να είπα οτι ο FF 3 ειναι άχρηστος, αλλά οτι εχω προβλημα με τα addons. Το θέμα τελειώνει εδώ, μια και μερικά fanboys απλά δε μπορούν καν να δεχτούν τη ιδέα οτι ίσως υπάρχουν μερικά bugs ακόμα. Το να αποδίδεις χαρακτηρισμούς απρόκλητα επειδή σου θίξαμε την open source κοινότητα δεν ειναι το καλύτερο για την ίδια αυτή την κοινότητα.


Ούτε εγώ θυμάμαι να έβρισες κανέναν όπως ούτε και εγώ έχω κάποια κακή προέραιση. Αυτό που παρουσιάζω εγώ είναι μια εικόνα γνωστού Έλληνα χρήστη PC που νομίζει πως το PC είναι αμάξι και του φορτώνει ότι βρει και δεν βρει με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί και δεν μπορεί αρχίζοντας από το case περνώντας απ'το software και καταλήγοντας μέχρι και το mouse. 

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλλήξω είναι οτι όχι, δεν είναι γνωστό κάποιο bug με το πρόβλημα των add-ons που αναφέρεις εκτός και αν εννοείς πως κατά το download παρουσιάζει κάποιο error το οποίο οφείλετε στο load των server (που δεν βλέπω να αναφέρεις κάτι τέτοιο). Στο ρεζουμέ και την 3.0.1 και την 3.1 να περιμένεις δεν υπάρχει κάτι να φτιάξει από πλευράς ff γιαυτό πιο μάκγας θα ήσουν αν άφηνες το "bitch & whine" στυλ σου και άρχιζες να ψάχνεις τι πάει στραβά.

----------


## VGP23

> φίλε μου είσαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις!?
> και μετά θα πετάαξεις τον ff και θα πάς που?
> στον ie?
> αντικειμενικά δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή εναλλακτική απέναντι στον ff.


E όχι και τέτοια παραπληροφόρηση! Οι browsers δεν είναι πολιτική σκηνή να υπάρχει δικοματισμός....ή FF ή IE !!!

Επειδή κάποιοι είναι πιο διασημοι δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι αναντικατάστατοι ούτε και καλύτεροι φυσικά!!!

H Opera και ο Safari είναι πολύ σοβαροί browsers. Από τα modziloειδή βρίσκω πολύ καλύτερο το SeaMonkey (a.k.a. Modzilla) από τον bloated πλέον Firefox!

----------


## haris_led

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ να δεις πόση διάθεση δεν έχω να βλέπω τις εντελώς άκυρες, αβάσιμες, "όλο γνώση" και μαγκιά απόψεις Ελλήνων specialists που απλά το χει στο αίμα του να νομίζει πως αρκεί να κρίνει αντίθετα με οτιδήποτε κάτι για να γίνει ο κόσμος λίγο καλύτερος, και αυτός λίγο πιο μάγκας.
> 
> Το να λες κάτι τέτοιο είναι το λιγότερο αισχρό για κάποιους ανθρώπους που λιώσανε για να σου προσφέρουν κάτι *δωρεάν*. Και *όχι* δεν είσαι beta tester. Το beta testing το κάνανε κάποιες χιλιάδες άτομα όταν εσύ ήσουν ακόμα στον 2 και απολάμβανες τα καρακαγκούρικα extensions σου.





> Ούτε εγώ θυμάμαι να έβρισες κανέναν όπως ούτε και εγώ έχω κάποια κακή προέραιση. Αυτό που παρουσιάζω εγώ είναι μια εικόνα γνωστού Έλληνα χρήστη PC που νομίζει πως το PC είναι αμάξι και του φορτώνει ότι βρει και δεν βρει με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί και δεν μπορεί αρχίζοντας από το case περνώντας απ'το software και καταλήγοντας μέχρι και το mouse. 
> 
> Εκεί που θέλω να καταλλήξω είναι οτι όχι, δεν είναι γνωστό κάποιο bug με το πρόβλημα των add-ons που αναφέρεις εκτός και αν εννοείς πως κατά το download παρουσιάζει κάποιο error το οποίο οφείλετε στο load των server (που δεν βλέπω να αναφέρεις κάτι τέτοιο). Στο ρεζουμέ και την 3.0.1 και την 3.1 να περιμένεις δεν υπάρχει κάτι να φτιάξει από πλευράς ff γιαυτό πιο μάκγας θα ήσουν αν άφηνες το "bitch & whine" στυλ σου και άρχιζες να ψάχνεις τι πάει στραβά.


 :Worthy:   :Worthy: 
Πες τα πες τα!

Πάντως όσοι περίμεναν τους κινέζους ακόμα περιμένουν LOL :ROFL:

----------


## qwertyuiop

ευχαριστώ flamelab.  :Smile:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Ανοιξε στο Software Sources ολα τα repositories για σιγουρια, και περιμενε update, ή δοκιμασε dist-upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Κατεβασε αυτό https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108 , σου βγαζει εναν editor όταν πας στα preferences του, κανεις paste το περιεχομενο του CSS και voila.


Αυτο το ειχα κατεβασει πολυ πριν αλλα και παλι δεν βρηκα ακρη

----------


## ΠΙΟΥΠΙΟΥ

> παιδιά εσείς που το εγκαταστήσατε το final μπορείτε να πείτε πόσο πιάνει στο acid3.acidtests.org?


71/100

----------


## -21grams

Επειδή το τρέχον thread έχει φτάσει αισίως τις 26 σελίδες σε διάστημα <24 ωρών, να ρωτήσω κάτι την ομήγυρη;
Έλεγξα την RC3 και την final version και αμφότερες εμφανίζουν το *ΙΔΙΟ* MD5 sum:
*c971bb2273d24d62dd15dcdbd6030ea3*
Ποιος ο λόγος λοιπόν για όλη αυτήν την ταλαιπωρία;
(Υποτίθεται ότι αν αλλάξει έστω και ένα bit κώδικα το MD5 διαφέρει, σωστά; )

btw, h RC3 που έχω ακόμη εγκατεστημένη αναφέρει "*build 2008052906*"
Η final τι build έχει;

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Επειδή το τρέχον thread έχει φτάσει αισίως τις 26 σελίδες σε διάστημα <24 ωρών, να ρωτήσω κάτι την ομήγυρη;
> Έλεγξα την RC3 και την final version και αμφότερες εμφανίζουν το *ΙΔΙΟ* MD5 sum:
> *c971bb2273d24d62dd15dcdbd6030ea3*
> Ποιος ο λόγος λοιπόν για όλη αυτήν την ταλαιπωρία;
> (Υποτίθεται ότι αν αλλάξει έστω και ένα bit κώδικα το MD5 διαφέρει, σωστά; )
> 
> btw, h RC3 που έχω ακόμη εγκατεστημένη αναφέρει "*build 2008052906*"
> Η final τι build έχει;


Η final μου δεν γραφει το build που εχει πανω πανω
Ο_Ο 2008/05/ (2906)????

----------


## globalnoise

> Επειδή το τρέχον thread έχει φτάσει αισίως τις 26 σελίδες σε διάστημα <24 ωρών, να ρωτήσω κάτι την ομήγυρη;
> Έλεγξα την RC3 και την final version και αμφότερες εμφανίζουν το *ΙΔΙΟ* MD5 sum:
> *c971bb2273d24d62dd15dcdbd6030ea3*
> Ποιος ο λόγος λοιπόν για όλη αυτήν την ταλαιπωρία;
> (Υποτίθεται ότι αν αλλάξει έστω και ένα bit κώδικα το MD5 διαφέρει, σωστά; )
> 
> btw, h RC3 που έχω ακόμη εγκατεστημένη αναφέρει "*build 2008052906*"
> Η final τι build έχει;


Ακριβώς το ίδιο build. Final σημαίνει βγήκε η RC3 δεν παρουσιάστηκε κάτι που θέλει διόρθωση, πήραν σφραγίδα και την σταμπάρανε "3.0 Final"

----------


## avenger3000

Ακριβώς το ίδιο built είναι.

edit: με προλάβανε

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Μια χαρα ""aero"" theme εχει, τσεκαρε να δεις εαν έχεις καθαρό profile ή καποιο theme που τρέχει πίσω.


Πρεπει να εχω vista για να εχω το theme ? :P

----------


## flamelab

> Πρεπει να εχω vista για να εχω το theme ? :P


Ναι φυσικά. Αλλιώς δεν εμφανιζεται transparency.Σε Xp δεν γίνεται, και στο Linux θελει compositing όπως στα Vista.

----------


## ZAGNA

Ναι αλλά εξάλλου εάν το έχεις μεγιστοποιημένο το παράθυρο δεν το κάνει transparent και σε aero να είναι. ....

----------


## Simpleton

6 εκατομμύρια!

http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

----------


## ZAGNA

Περάσαμε το φράγμα του Guinness ?

----------


## Simpleton

> Περάσαμε το φράγμα του Guinness ?


Θα δείξει.

----------


## haris_led

χαχαχαχα, *όλοι* συμμετείχαν σε αυτό!
δείτε:

----------


## haris_led

> Περάσαμε το φράγμα του Guinness ?


ναι!!!! :Cool: 
τα ρεκόρ ήταν 5 εκατομμύρια downloads, και εμείς είμαστε στα 6 τώρα! :Biggrin:

----------


## Viper

> χαχαχαχα, *όλοι* συμμετείχαν σε αυτό!
> δείτε:


Κρυφος θαυμαστης?? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## haris_led

> Κρυφος θαυμαστης??


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Worthy:

----------


## aprilia

Pas mal! Ωραία η νέα έκδοση! Άντε, να τη φάμε τη Microsoft! :Worthy:

----------


## contime

Μονο 130000 dl οι Κινεζοι μεχρι αυτη την ωρα, οταν τα ελεγα εγω χτες το βραδυ, μου λεγανε πολλοι για τη διαφορα της ωρας και οτι οι Κινεζοι δεν ειναι καμμενοι σαν τους Ελληνες, να περιμενουν πανω απο το pc... :Whistle:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Μπορει αλλοι να την κατεβασαν απο αλλο site την φωφουλα

----------


## michael92

:Whistle: 


> Ανοιξε στο Software Sources ολα τα repositories για σιγουρια, και περιμενε update, ή δοκιμασε dist-upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Κατεβασε αυτό https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108 , σου βγαζει εναν editor όταν πας στα preferences του, κανεις paste το περιεχομενο του CSS και voila.


Εμένα μόνο το bar μου αλλάζει με το CSS δεν γίνεται full aero το menu...

----------


## manicx

> Εμένα μόνο το bar μου αλλάζει με το CSS δεν γίνεται o ll aero το menu...


Αν μπορούσε ο flamelab Να βοηθήσει θα του ήμασταν υπόχρεοι...

----------


## flamelab

> Εμένα μόνο το bar μου αλλάζει με το CSS δεν γίνεται full aero το menu...


Θέλει το Glasser addon για να γίνει transparent. Μόνο για Windows Vista δυστυχως, γιατί χρησιμοποιεί τον DWM windows compositor.

http://www.sixxgate.com/files/dwmxpcom.zip <-- το DWM linker με τον Gecko (δεν είναι addon, source είναι)

Να ποια addons χρησιμοποιώ και είναι ό,τι πρέπει ο firefox:

----------


## galil

Πολύ καλή η νέα έκδοση. Είχα δει λίγο την beta αλλά είναι σαφώς βελτιωμένος τώρα και σε εμφάνιση και σε απόδοση.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Θέλει το Glasser addon για να γίνει transparent. Μόνο για Windows Vista δυστυχως, γιατί χρησιμοποιεί τον DWM windows compositor.
> 
> http://www.sixxgate.com/files/dwmxpcom.zip <-- το DWM linker με τον Gecko (δεν είναι addon, source είναι)
> 
> Να ποια addons χρησιμοποιώ και είναι ό,τι πρέπει ο firefox:


Nai αλλα τα παραπάνω σε windows τα χρησιμοποιείς ή σε linux;

----------


## -21grams

> Η final μου δεν γραφει το build που εχει πανω πανω
> Ο_Ο 2008/05/ (2906)????


I beg to differ
Μόλις έβαλα την final και το *μυστήριο build* *συνεχίζει να υφίσταται*  :Thinking:

----------


## manosdoc

> I beg to differ
> Μόλις έβαλα την final και το *μυστήριο build* *συνεχίζει να υφίσταται*


Μήπως τρέχεις το Nightly Tester Tools ;
Αν είσαι συμβατός με τα Plugins βγάλτο. Αλλιώς ρύθμισέ το στα Options στην 1η γραμμή.

Βάλε βρε παιδί μου ένα Adblock Plus ή Flashblock να δεις browsing σφαίρα...

----------


## -21grams

> Μήπως τρέχεις το Nightly Tester Tools ;
> Αν είσαι συμβατός με τα Plugins βγάλτο. Αλλιώς ρύθμισέ το στα Options στην 1η γραμμή.
> 
> Βάλε βρε παιδί μου ένα Adblock Plus ή Flashblock να δεις browsing σφαίρα...


Ναι έχω εγκατεστημένο (και enabled φυσικά) το *Nightly Tester Tool*.
Όντως υπάρχει ένα πεδίο ονόματι "Use custom title/Custom Title template" που λέει 


> ${DefaultTitle} (Build ${AppBuildID})


ήταν όμως ΠΡΟΕΠΙΛΕΓΜΕΝΟ, δεν θυμάμαι να το πείραξα...

*Adblock Plus* ΚΑΙ *Flashblock* όπως βλέπεις απ' το screenshot έχω.
Απλά έχω εξαιρέσει 2-3 *ασφαλή* sites (adslgr.com συμπεριλαμβανομένου)

----------


## michael92

> Θέλει το Glasser addon για να γίνει transparent. Μόνο για Windows Vista δυστυχως, γιατί χρησιμοποιεί τον DWM windows compositor.
> 
> http://www.sixxgate.com/files/dwmxpcom.zip <-- το DWM linker με τον Gecko (δεν είναι addon, source είναι)
> 
> Να ποια addons χρησιμοποιώ και είναι ό,τι πρέπει ο firefox:


Το είχα βάλει και δεν δούλευε, Windows Vista έχω. Τελικά ήθελε reinstall αφού έβαλα τα css. Thanks πάντως, τώρα full aero...

Και κάτι ακόμα αν σου είναι εύκολο, ξέρεις μήπως πως πρέπει να δηλώσω στο css για να κάνω το Location bar transparent;

Εννοώ κάπως έτσι :


```
#main-window #location-bar
{

backround-color: transparent;

}
```

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια...

----------


## Petros

και εγώ έβαλα τον firefox 3 σε laptop με XP και πάει σφαίρα!!

Όταν βρω χρόνο θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ και με τα addons! Μερικά που πρότεινε ο flamelab φαίνονται κορυφαία!  :Respekt:

----------


## manosdoc

> Ναι έχω εγκατεστημένο (και enabled φυσικά) το *Nightly Tester Tool*.
> Όντως υπάρχει ένα πεδίο ονόματι "Use custom title/Custom Title template" που λέει 
> ήταν όμως ΠΡΟΕΠΙΛΕΓΜΕΝΟ, δεν θυμάμαι να το πείραξα...
> 
> *Adblock Plus* ΚΑΙ *Flashblock* όπως βλέπεις απ' το screenshot έχω.
> Απλά έχω εξαιρέσει 2-3 *ασφαλή* sites (adslgr.com συμπεριλαμβανομένου)


Ναι, σβήσε το (Build ${AppBuildID})

Α, δεν το είδα καλά το screenshot, μια στα γρήγορα.
Το Flashblock δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην το αφήσεις ενεργό ακόμη και δω. Anyway.

----------


## odys2008

> Ναι έχω εγκατεστημένο (και enabled φυσικά) το *Nightly Tester Tool*.
> Όντως υπάρχει ένα πεδίο ονόματι "Use custom title/Custom Title template" που λέει 
> ήταν όμως ΠΡΟΕΠΙΛΕΓΜΕΝΟ, δεν θυμάμαι να το πείραξα...


Ξετσέκαρέ το και θα φύγει το build. :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Να ένα προβληματάκι που βρήκα. Μόλις ανοίξεις μια σελίδα, πχ την main του adslgr.com forum, αν πάω να πατήσω τα κουμπιά στο keyboard Page Down ή Page Up δεν κάνει τίποτε. Πρέπει να κάνω ένα click με το mouse μέσα στο παράθυρο και μετά παίζουν τα κουμπάκια.... Λίγο εκνευριστικό καθώς σε μεγάλες σελίδες το PUP και PDown είναι στο αριστερό μου χέρι

----------


## Pris

Ξέρει κανείς αν θα υπάρξει auto-download από τις παλαιότερες εκδόσεις για αναβάθμιση στην έκδοση 3; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο βαριέμαι να τρέχω να το περνάω στους υπόλοιπους υπολογιστές του σπιτιού και της δουλειάς. Ιδίως αν γίνει και αυτόματα κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## maik

Μια χαρα και σε vista.

----------


## kuja

> Να ένα προβληματάκι που βρήκα. Μόλις ανοίξεις μια σελίδα, πχ την main του adslgr.com forum, αν πάω να πατήσω τα κουμπιά στο keyboard Page Down ή Page Up δεν κάνει τίποτε. Πρέπει να κάνω ένα click με το mouse μέσα στο παράθυρο και μετά παίζουν τα κουμπάκια.... Λίγο εκνευριστικό καθώς σε μεγάλες σελίδες το PUP και PDown είναι στο αριστερό μου χέρι


Σε μενα γινεται κανονικα. :Thinking: 
Με xp παντα.

----------


## moriarti

Κάτι περίεργο που συμβαίνει σε μένα: Ενώ στο Tools-->Options-->Tabs έχω τικάρει το "Warn me when closing multiple tabs", όταν κλείνω τον FF δεν μου βγάζει το γνωστό παραθυράκι προειδοποίησης και κλείνει αμέσως. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος αυτό?

----------


## magnuslupus

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  super ειναι!!!!

........Auto merged post: magnuslupus πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σε μενα γινεται κανονικα.
> Με xp παντα.


και εμενα το ιδιο... με xp

........Auto merged post: magnuslupus πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κάτι περίεργο που συμβαίνει σε μένα: Ενώ στο Tools-->Options-->Tabs έχω τικάρει το "Warn me when closing multiple tabs", όταν κλείνω τον FF δεν μου βγάζει το γνωστό παραθυράκι προειδοποίησης και κλείνει αμέσως. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος αυτό?


εμενα μου δουλευει κανονικα το παραθυρακι :Thinking: 
μηπως πατησες do not ask next time;

----------


## manicx

Εγώ είμαι με Vista

----------


## utp

> Ξέρει κανείς αν θα υπάρξει auto-download από τις παλαιότερες εκδόσεις για αναβάθμιση στην έκδοση 3; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο βαριέμαι να τρέχω να το περνάω στους υπόλοιπους υπολογιστές του σπιτιού και της δουλειάς. Ιδίως αν γίνει και αυτόματα κάποια στιγμή...


Ξερει κανεις? :Thinking:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Κάτι περίεργο που συμβαίνει σε μένα: Ενώ στο Tools-->Options-->Tabs έχω τικάρει το "Warn me when closing multiple tabs", όταν κλείνω τον FF δεν μου βγάζει το γνωστό παραθυράκι προειδοποίησης και κλείνει αμέσως. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος αυτό?


Ναι. και μένα το έκανε αυτό...Βγάλε την επιλογή, κάνε restart firefox, βάλτη - πρέπει να παίζει μετά (εμένα έπαιξε πάντως).

Όσο για τα soviet addons...Έχω τα:

Adblock Plus (Διαφημισεις? Χαχαχαχ...)
Better Gmail 2 (Πολύ καλό για χρήστες gmail)
Change (Μετατροπέας συναλλάγματος on-the-go)
Fetch Text URL (Με δεξί κλικ σε μια επιλεγμένη λέξη, την ανοίγετε σαν διεύθυνση σε νέα tabs κτλ - τρομερό για fora με <CODE> tags και τέτοια)
Flagfox (Ανούσιο μεν, πλάκα έχει να βλέπεις τη χώρα της κάθε ΙΡ δε)
Flashgot (Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν download manager και δεν το έχουν...να το βάλουν!)
Forecastbar Enhanced (Ο καιρός σήμερα θα είναι...ΧΥΖ. Συμβατότατο και με Ελλάδα)
IE Tab (Γιατί το internet banking μερικές φορές θέλει ΙΕ)\
Tab Mix Plus (Το session manager του και το closed tabs, όλο το χρήμα! Το έχω από τον FF 1.5)

Αυτά  :Smile: ...Θα κοιτάξω και κανένα άλλο...

----------


## manoulamou

Eμεις οι ... ρεφορμιστες εχουμε:  
*FlashBlock, AdBlock Plus,* 
*ADSLgr MenuBar*, BBCode, 
 FreeDownloadManager, PDF Download, greasemonkey,
 και το *ΝoScript* ...
Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα μ αυτα στον 3?

----------


## TermInuS

addblock noscript kai greasemonkey δουλεύουν κανονικά

----------


## globalnoise

> Fetch Text URL (Με δεξί κλικ σε μια επιλεγμένη λέξη, την ανοίγετε σαν διεύθυνση σε νέα tabs κτλ - τρομερό για fora με <CODE> tags και τέτοια)


Ωραίος. Χρησιμοποιούσα plain/text μέχρι τώρα αλλά αυτό φένεται πιο καλό.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

http://gulp21.uplink47.net/addons/own/index.html
Υπαρχει Θεος!!!!   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Yahooooo:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## cca

Μια και το upgrade έγινε ομαλά στο home PC μου (το προβληματικό ειναι του γραφείου) μπορώ να πω οτι σχεδόν όλα τα addons δουλεύουν έχοντας εγκατεστημένες τις νέες εκδόσεις. Μονο για το Tab Mix Plus έβαλα χειροκηνιτα το νεο version απο το http://tmp.garyr.net/tab_mix_plus-dev-build.xpi .Κρίμα που δεν έγινε και στο άλλο PC έτσι απλά  :Sad:

----------


## [Insomniac]

@manoulamou, το addon ADSLgr MenuBar, υποστηρίζει ff3, αρκεί να έχεις την τελευταία έκδοση v1.0.7.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Eμεις οι ... ρεφορμιστες εχουμε:  
> *FlashBlock, AdBlock Plus,* 
> *ADSLgr MenuBar*, BBCode, 
>  FreeDownloadManager, PDF Download, greasemonkey,
>  και το *ΝoScript* ...
> Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα μ αυτα στον 3?


Γιατι υπάρχει ADSLgrMenuBar; Τοσο "μεγάλοι" ειμαστε;

----------


## Alexpag

Ο FF 3 είναι διαθέσιμος και στην ελληνική έκδοση? Γιατί στο έλεγχο που κάνω για ενημερώσεις μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχουν νέες.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν έχει μπει ακόμα στο auto-update...Αν και (νομίζω πως) δεν θα μπει ποτέ...Τουλάχιστον όσο είχα τον 1.Χ (και είχε βγει ο 2.0), δεν θυμάμαι να μου έβγαλε ποτέ ειδοποίηση να βάλω τον 2.0 - μόνο 1.5.10 κτλ κτλ μου εμφάνιζε.

_Νομίζω_ λοιπόν ότι πρέπει το αρχικό version (3.x) να το βάλει ο καθένας μόνος του - άλλο αν μετά του δίνει updates μέχρι την 3.99 ας πούμε...

----------


## Hunter 85

> Ο FF 3 είναι διαθέσιμος και στην ελληνική έκδοση? Γιατί στο έλεγχο που κάνω για ενημερώσεις μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχουν νέες.


Ναι φιλε αποτην σελίδα την επισημη τον κατεβασα κ εγω! Κ εγω το ιδιο αντιμετωπισα.
Μπες http://www.mozilla-europe.org/el/ και καλο κατεβασμα!

----------


## utp

Ενα add-on που συνεργαζοταν με τον real player και κατεβαζα βιντεο με ενα κλικ,δεν υποστηριζεται τωρα με τον 3.Οποιος ξερει κατι ας πει μηπως κανω καποιο λαθος.

----------


## alexis_21

Χρησιμοποιώ το *Sage extension στην έκδοση 1.4* που είναι συμβατή με Firefox 3.  

Μου παρουσιάζει ένα πρόβλημα όμως στην *εμφάνιση style sheets* κατά την προβολή των feeds. Το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς άλλος.

Εδώ υπάρχει ένα bug με την λύση http://sage.wikia.com/wiki/Error_Rep...ts_.2F_bugs_30 αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί να κάνουμε. 

Για δείτε το και εσείς:



```
your formatting was lost because of a problem with style file path to URI conversion. The code to convert file locations to URIs has been commented out. A temporary workaround is to open your CSS file in firefox, copy the location from the location bar, and paste that manually as your CSS file's location. This is essentially a manual conversion to a URI and should not be necessary.
```

----------


## Hunter 85

Παιδια κάπου ειδα αναφορα σε addon adslgr menubar. Υπάρχει; Στη σελιδα με τα προσθετα δεν εμφανίζει κατι η αναζήτηση

----------


## matse

παιδιά καλησπέρα  έχω ένα πρόβλημα με τον firefox 3.
προσπαθώ να εγγράφω για να κατεβάσω το addons glasser και το email τις εγγραφης  δεν μου στέλνετε στο ηλεκτρονικο μου ταχυδρομείο.
μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί γίνεται αυτό? :Thinking:

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Παιδια κάπου ειδα αναφορα σε addon adslgr menubar. Υπάρχει; Στη σελιδα με τα προσθετα δεν εμφανίζει κατι η αναζήτηση


Εδώ θα βρεις την τελευταία έκδοση.

----------


## manoulamou

Εχω την v 1.0.7 ... Τελεια  :One thumb up:  οπως και την προσαρμογη  στο extension
 BBCode του  *yiapap* για τα  smilies κλπ :Worthy:

----------


## crypter

εκπληκτικα addons τωρα τα ειδα. μπραβο για την δουλεια σας  :Respekt: 
αυτο του yiapap  θα αναβαθμιστει για την 3η εκδοση?

----------


## moriarti

> Ναι. και μένα το έκανε αυτό...Βγάλε την επιλογή, κάνε restart firefox, βάλτη - πρέπει να παίζει μετά (εμένα έπαιξε πάντως).


Το έκανα και συνεχίζει να μην παίζει... Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω, που θα πάει, ελπίζω να πιάσει κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## utp

Kανεις να μου πει για το real player record plugin???Δεν εχει βγει ακομη?

----------


## savids

Ρε παιδιά πώς περνάω τα bookmarks....δεν μου τα αναγνωρίζει...είχα τον 2.0.14 ...

----------


## linkinp

χειροκινητα φιλε!παντως σε σχεση με τις beta εκδοσεις οι διαφορες δεν ειναι μεγαλες

----------


## savids

Χειροκίνητα το έκανα...ΟMG ...κακά ξεκινήσαμε!  :Thinking:  :Thumb down:

----------


## manoulamou

:What..?: 
Οταν λετε χειροκινητα πως ακριβως το εννοειτε, τι κανατε?
Γιατι εχω,  ιδιως λογω forum, απειρα ων ουκ εστιν αριθμος...
 :Redface:

----------


## EvilHawk

Στο directory που είχες το profile της προηγούμενης έκδοσης του firefox θα βρείς ένα directory που λέγεται bookmarkbackups σε αυτό υπάρχουν αρχεία html των bookmarks σου, βρές το παλιαότερο σε ημερομηνία και πάτα bookmarks--> organize bookmarks--> Import and backup --> import html

----------


## mprizes45

Θαυμάσια η φφ3 , μόλις την κατέβασα.

Μήπως είχατε κανένα πρόβλημα με το λινκ  getting started????

----------


## manoulamou

Ευχαριστω κακογερακα :One thumb up: 
οταν με το καλο ηρεμησουν οι servers και λυθουν τα προσωρινα προβληματα
θα κανω download την τελικη 3, επι του παροντος η γνωστη παλια 2.0.0.14!

----------


## corsakias

όλα καλά μέχρι στγιμής εκτός απο τα ασύμβατα plugins του 2.

edit:
υπάρχει τρόπος να παραβλεθεί η ασυματότητα τους!

----------


## savids

κατέβασε το Nightly Tester Tools addon.

Πάντως ΠΑΕΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ!!!!

----------


## kostask

...και γιατί το download link στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα είναι κυριολεκτικά θαμμένο ώστε μόνο μέσω google search να μπορείς να βρεις την αντίστοιχη σελίδα για να τον κατεβάσεις?

----------


## haris_led

> ...και γιατί το download link στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα είναι κυριολεκτικά θαμμένο ώστε μόνο μέσω google search να μπορείς να βρεις την αντίστοιχη σελίδα για να τον κατεβάσεις?


Τι εννοείς?
Έγραψες www.getfirefox.com και δε σου βγήκε το link?
Γιατί εμένα πρώτο πρώτο το δείχνει!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> @manoulamou, το addon ADSLgr MenuBar, υποστηρίζει ff3, αρκεί να έχεις την τελευταία έκδοση v1.0.7.


Κανενα download link?

----------


## kostask

> Τι εννοείς?
> Έγραψες www.getfirefox.com και δε σου βγήκε το link?
> Γιατί εμένα πρώτο πρώτο το δείχνει!!


Έγραψα www.firefox.com έχει ένα σκασμο παραπομπές για χαρακτηριστικά κλπ ΕΚΤΟΣ από download link :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/
http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-US

Δεν κατεβαινει κατ ευθειαν απ την πρωτη σελιδα?

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
http://download.mozilla.org/?product...os=win&lang=el

----------


## Hunter 85

> κατέβασε το Nightly Tester Tools addon.
> 
> Πάντως ΠΑΕΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ!!!!


Ti aκριβώς κάνει το Nightly Tester Tools;

----------


## xolloth

μην κανειs το λαθοs και παs να κανειs συμβατα "θεματα" με το nightly tester,θα σου κολησει ο firefox.
κατι ασχετο,γιατι ο counter ακομα μετραει downloads αφου εκλεισε το 24ωρο;

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly


*Spoiler:*




			This extension adds a few extras useful to those that regularly test nightly builds of Firefox, Thunderbird, Sunbird and Toolkit Seamonkey (Suiterunner).

Don’t forget that forcing an incompatible extension to install is risky. There are many cases where Firefox will stop working completely or behave incorrectly because an incompatible extension is being forced to work where the author never intended.





Μηπως μετραει την μερα απ ακρη σ ακρη του πλανητη? :ROFL:

----------


## Simpleton

> μην κανειs το λαθοs και παs να κανειs συμβατα "θεματα" με το nightly tester,θα σου κολησει ο firefox.
> κατι ασχετο,γιατι ο counter ακομα μετραει downloads αφου εκλεισε το 24ωρο;





> Please download Firefox 3 by 11:16 a.m. PDT (18:16 UTC) on June 18, 2008. That's 11:16 a.m. in Mountain View, 2:16 p.m. in Toronto, 3:16 p.m. in Rio de Janeiro, 8:16 p.m. in Paris, Madrid, Berlin, Rome and Warsaw, 10:16 p.m. in Moscow, and June 19, 2008 at 2:16 a.m. in Beijing and 3:16 a.m. in Tokyo.


http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord

Δηλαδή 9:16 μ.μ. ώρα Ελλάδας. Ίσως να δίνουν παραπάνω χρόνο λόγω περιορισμένης διαθεσιμότητας του διακομιστή στην αρχή.

Πλησιάζει τα 8 εκατομμύρια  :Smile:

----------


## haris_led

> Έγραψα www.firefox.com έχει ένα σκασμο παραπομπές για χαρακτηριστικά κλπ ΕΚΤΟΣ από download link


Στο Link που έδωσες εγώ βλέπω αυτό:



Εσύ βλέπεις κάτι διαφορετικό?  :Biggrin:

----------


## manoulamou

στο δικο μου ομως? :Crazy:

----------


## bezoss

> Στο Link που έδωσες εγώ βλέπω αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> Εσύ βλέπεις κάτι διαφορετικό?


εσύ δεν βλέπεις το download link σε αυτή την φότο που έκανες attach???  :Whistle:

----------


## Simpleton

Off Topic


		Και...8 εκατομμύρια!

http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

----------


## Rezwalker

Ωρα 20:40 : *8.000.000* downloads!  :Clap: 
Congrats Μοzilla  :One thumb up:  Αν οντως κλεισει στις 21.16 λογικα δεν εχει πολλα περιθωρια ακομα..γυρω στα 8.300.000 το κοβω..μια χαρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Τι κερδιζουν οσοι βοηθησουν? :Thinking:

----------


## savids

> Τι κερδιζουν οσοι βοηθησουν?




Off Topic


		5 μέρες στα νησιά Σάντουιτς και 5 σάντουιτς για τον δρόμο :ROFL:

----------


## ZAGNA

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		5 μέρες στα νησιά Σάντουιτς και 5 σάντουιτς για τον δρόμο




Off Topic


		χαχαχαχα :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## giannis_lo

> Ti aκριβώς κάνει το Nightly Tester Tools;


Το Nightly Tester Tools ουσιαστικα παρακαμπτει τις ασυμβατοτητες των add-ons και των διαφορων εκδοσεων του FFox.Προσωπικη εμπειρια: οσες φορες το χρησιμοποιησα ο φιρεφοξ ηταν πολυ ασταθης.Πλεον κανω υπομονη  :Cool:

----------


## savids

> Το Nightly Tester Tools ουσιαστικα παρακαμπτει τις ασυμβατοτητες των add-ons και των διαφορων εκδοσεων του FFox.Προσωπικη εμπειρια: οσες φορες το χρησιμοποιησα ο φιρεφοξ ηταν πολυ ασταθης.Πλεον κανω υπομονη


Προσωπική εμπειρία: άψογο addon και πολύ βολικό. Καμία ασυμβατότητα και καμία αστάθεια.

----------


## xolloth

συμφωνω και επαυξανω,ειναι τελευταια λυση.

----------


## Hunter 85

> συμφωνω και επαυξανω,ειναι τελευταια λυση.


Με ποιον απο τους δυο συμφωνεις; Τον υπερ ή τον κατα

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord
> 
> Δηλαδή 9:16 μ.μ. ώρα Ελλάδας. Ίσως να δίνουν παραπάνω χρόνο λόγω περιορισμένης διαθεσιμότητας του διακομιστή στην αρχή.
> 
> Πλησιάζει τα 8 εκατομμύρια



Δλδ τέλος ?  :Smile:

----------


## magnuslupus

> Δλδ τέλος ?


τελος 8,265,092  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ZAGNA

8,265,092 ??? Αποτελεί αναμφίβολα ρεκόρ Guinness!!!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Κανενα download link?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2074272

----------


## magnuslupus

Thanks to the support of the always amazing Mozilla community, we got more than 8 million Firefox 3 downloads in 24 hours. That’s more Firefox downloads than we’ve ever had in a single day -- an impressive feat indeed!

Please be patient while the good people of Guinness review our World Record attempt. This might take a few days so please check back here. And, a huge thanks for all of your support!

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/

----------


## xolloth

> τελος 8,265,092


8.478.000 ειναι το σωστο.

----------


## haris_led

> εσύ δεν βλέπεις το download link σε αυτή την φότο που έκανες attach???


l2read :Whistle:

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπερα,μου παρουσιαστηκε ενα προβλημα με τον firefox3:δεν κανει σωστα resume οταν κανω pause σε ενα download. :Thinking: 
μου βγαζει σφαλμα στη συνδεση (οτι εχει γινει reset) και ξεκινα απο την αρχη,κατεβαζοντας σωστα το αρχειο.
καμια ιδέα για αυτό παιδια? :Thinking: 
ευχαριστω εκ'των προτερων. :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Μήπως απλά ο server δεν υποστηρίζει resume ?

----------


## halvas0000

απο που κατεβαζεις?

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Εκανα format για τα ματια της φωφης....

----------


## Simpleton

> Εκανα format για τα ματια της φωφη....


Γιατί;;

----------


## morfeas2002

Μόλις το πέρασα και εγώ.Όλα τα βρήκα όπως τα είχα αφήσει.Ακόμα και τα addons.Το μόνο που δεν δουλεύει είναι το ασύμβατο link scanner του AVG 8. :Clap:

----------


## Hengeo

Χμ δεν το είχα δει αυτό για το ρεκόρ, και τον έβαλα αυτόματα από τα update του ubuntu το πρωί. Εκτός και αν μετράνε και αυτά.. Πάντως εγώ είχα το beta από το Πάσχα (μπήκε μαζί με το update σε ubuntu 8.04), και μου φαίνεται πολύ καλός.

----------


## Hunter 85

> 8,265,092 ??? Αποτελεί αναμφίβολα ρεκόρ Guinness!!!


Πάντως όσο ψάχνω να βρω κάποια σελιδα μπας και εχει καταχωρηθει σαν ρεκορ δεν βρισκω κάτι!  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: nixori πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάντως όσο ψάχνω να βρω κάποια σελιδα μπας και εχει καταχωρηθει σαν ρεκορ δεν βρισκω κάτι!


Aκυρο παιδες βρηκα αυτο

----------


## Dark Dominion

Οι κινέζοι δεν ξύπνησαν τελικά  :Razz:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Οι κινέζοι δεν ξύπνησαν τελικά


Ναι αλλα και 8,910,000 δεν  ειναι λίγα!

----------


## Simpleton

> Ναι αλλα και 8,910,000 δεν  ειναι λίγα!


8,931,388                                                             κιόλας. Μπας και πάει για 9 εκατομμύρια;

----------


## globalnoise

Οι κινέζοι πιστεύω δεν πατάνε σε sites άλλων ηπείρων. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που αν και είναι εκατομμύρια δεν τους βλέπεις πουθενά στο δυτικό web. Έχουν τα δικά τους sites, το δικό τους δίκτυο, τις δικές τους "πηγές"  :Razz:  

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα προτίμησαν να προμηθεύτουν τον firefox από κάπου τοπικά και όχι να επισκευτούν κάποιο αλλόγλωσσο για αυτούς site;p Edit: [ XXXXXXXX ]

----------


## nnn

Η δικτυακή κίνηση της Κίνας αν δεν κάνω λάθος φιλτράρεται από την κυβέρνηση τους, δεν νομίζω να τους άφησαν να τον κατεβάσουν απευθείας.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Η δικτυακή κίνηση της Κίνας αν δεν κάνω λάθος φιλτράρεται από την κυβέρνηση τους, δεν νομίζω να τους άφησαν να τον κατεβάσουν απευθείας.


Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;

----------


## gkimonas

Έβαλα και τον *3* στα παράθυρα αλλά έχασα μερικά bookmarks που είχα, ευτυχώς όχι όλα.  :Wall: 


Στο linux εχθές το βραδύ όλα καλά.

----------


## Hunter 85

Στο πλαι ομως γιατι δεν δείχνει τις σελίδες που εχω ανοιξει αλλα τις αποθηκευμενες; Αυτο αλλαζει ή εγω έχω κάνει πατατα;

----------


## Simpleton

> Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;




Off Topic


		Γιατί φιλτράρεται ή γιατί δεν μπορούν να τον κατεβάσουν απευθείας;
	


........Auto merged post: Skaf πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο πλαι ομως γιατι δεν δείχνει τις σελίδες που εχω ανοιξει αλλα τις αποθηκευμενες; Αυτο αλλαζει ή εγω έχω κάνει πατατα;


Πατάς Ctrl+H και βγαίνει το ιστορικό στην πλαϊνή μπάρα.

----------


## spartacus

> Η δικτυακή κίνηση της Κίνας αν δεν κάνω λάθος φιλτράρεται από την κυβέρνηση τους, δεν νομίζω να τους άφησαν να τον κατεβάσουν απευθείας.





> Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;



γιατι κυβερνουν φασιστικα γουρούνια που θέλουν να ονομάζονται κομμουνιστές, λες και έχουν καμιά σχέση με τον κομμουνισμό!!

----------


## bail77

Τελικά ποιος έχει το ρεκόρ με τα περισσότερα downloads ? Θα μπορέσει ο firefox να το ξεπεράσει ?

----------


## nnn

> γιατι κυβερνουν φασιστικα γουρούνια που θέλουν να ονομάζονται κομμουνιστές, λες και έχουν καμιά σχέση με τον κομμουνισμό!!


Το είπες πολύ πιο επιθετικά από την δική μου εξήγηση.
Το καθεστώς της Κίνας θέλει να ελέγχει τα πάντα και δεν νομίζω να ευνοεί την χρήση open source, free με ανοικτούς ορίζοντες λογισμικού.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Το είπες πολύ πιο επιθετικά από την δική μου εξήγηση.
> Το καθεστώς της Κίνας θέλει να ελέγχει τα πάντα και δεν νομίζω να ευνοεί την χρήση open source, free με ανοικτούς ορίζοντες λογισμικού.


Κ φανταστειτε οτι εκει βγαινουν ολα σχεδον τα pc, laptop κ τα λοιπα!  :Whistle: 
Ο ff τελικα ξεπερασε το ρεκορ με τα vista;

........Auto merged post: nixori πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γιατί φιλτράρεται ή γιατί δεν μπορούν να τον κατεβάσουν απευθείας;
> 	
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Skaf πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...


Ναι αλλα δεν γινεται να αλλαξει αυτη η βλακεια που έχει!

----------


## magnuslupus

> 8.478.000 ειναι το σωστο.


Το σωστό νούμερο θα το δώσουν οι υπεύθυνοι του Guinness σε μερικές μέρες. Το νούμερο το πήρα 21:16 ακριβώς. Για να δούμε ποιος θα πέσει πιο κοντά  :ROFL:

----------


## hammered

> Χμ δεν το είχα δει αυτό για το ρεκόρ, και τον έβαλα αυτόματα από τα update του ubuntu το πρωί. Εκτός και αν μετράνε και αυτά.. Πάντως εγώ είχα το beta από το Πάσχα (μπήκε μαζί με το update σε ubuntu 8.04), και μου φαίνεται πολύ καλός.


Τσου στο ubuntu δεν έχει βγει ακόμα το final. Κάποιο RC είναι και ας λέει στο about o ferifox μόνο "firefox 3.0".

........Auto merged post: hammered πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως από τους Ασιάτες τους αντιπροσώπευσαν μια χαρά οι Ιάπωνες->περισσότερα και από τους Κινέζους.

----------


## manosdoc

9.150.000 λέει αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## nickvog

To πέρασα και γω και .... το έβγαλα σχεδόν μέσα στο μισάωρο γυρνώντας στην 2.0.0.14, γιατί, καταρχάς δεν δούλευαν τα nightly tester tools (huge bummer...  :Sorry:  ) και - κυρίως - γιατί στα λινκς της navigation bar εξαφανίστηκαν ως δια μαγείας οι πρόσφατες πληκτρολογημένες διευθύνσεις μου (προσωπικά με διευκόλυναν και σαν κατευθείαν λινκς, επιπλέον αυτών που έχω στην bookmarks bar ----> κλικ στο βελάκι και καπάκι στο λινκ χωρίς μενού μπάρα και ψάξιμο στα bookmarks) και τη θέση τους πήραν μία σειρά από... κάποια bookmarks μου !!!!! Καρα-bug θα έλεγα...  :Thinking: 

Προσωρινά... στάση αναμονής....  :Whistle:

----------


## michael92

> Οι κινέζοι δεν ξύπνησαν τελικά


Όντως! Μόνο το 0,07% του πληθυσμού τους τον κατέβασε. Η ελλάδα περίπου το 0,8%, η ΑΜερική το 1% κλπ...

----------


## magnuslupus

> 9.150.000 λέει αυτή την στιγμή.


Συνεχιζει και μετραει. Σαν ρεκορ θα πιαστει το νουμερο που επιτευχθει με την συμπληρωση των 24 ωρων...

----------


## manosdoc

> Συνεχιζει και μετραει. Σαν ρεκορ θα πιαστει το νουμερο που επιτευχθει με την συμπληρωση των 24 ωρων...


Α, μάλιστα.

----------


## magnuslupus

> Όντως! Μόνο το 0,07% του πληθυσμού τους τον κατέβασε. Η ελλάδα περίπου το 0,8%, η ΑΜερική το 1% κλπ...


Πιστεύω οτι τα νούμερα είναι αρκετά μεγάλα δεν πρέπει να σταθούμε στο %.
Αν λάβουμε υπόψιν οτι ο browser δεν σου έβγαζε ειδοποιήση για νέα έκδοση, δεν υπήρχε η σχετική διαφήμιση και οτι κάποιοι κατέβασαν την νέα έκδοση απο άλλα sites όπως rapidshare.

----------


## VGP23

Εγώ παιδιά πάντως βρίσκω γραφική έως αστεία την όλη ιστορία με το Guiness. Τι μας καίει εμας? Λες και θα τσεπώσουμε έστω και μια δραχμή απο το χρηματικό έπαθλο ή τη δημοσιότητα αυτού του βραβείου?

'Η μήπως έχει να κάνει και αυτό με την οπαδικού τύπου ελληνική νοοτροπία (να πάει μπροστά η ομάδα, το κόμα, κ.τ.λ.) γιατί εαν είναι έτσι καταντάει fanboyσμός οπότε μαλλον καποιο λαθος κάνουμε σαν κοινότητα.

Εντάξει τους βοηθήσαμε να κατοχυρόσουν και να χρηματοδοτήσουν περαιτέρω το έργο τους αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Εμάς σαν τελικούς χρήστες δεν μας αφορούν καθόλου τα υπόλοιπα αντίθετα με όλο αυτό τον ντορο για το ρεκόρ μας βγήκε η πίστη για να κατεβάσουμε το πρόγραμμα.

Ας σκεφτούμε λίγο και αυτή τη διάσταση, δεν κάνει κακό. Το 90% του παρόντος νηματος αφορά το ρεκόρ και όχι τον browser αυτό καθ' εαυτό.  :Thinking:

----------


## odys2008

Μόλις βρήκα bug. Πατάω enter ενώ έχω γράψει διεύθυνση και δεν με πηγαίνει. Μπορώ να γράψω αλλά στο enter δεν κάνει tpt

----------


## iasonas511

> Εγώ παιδιά πάντως βρίσκω γραφική έως αστεία την όλη ιστορία με το Guiness. Τι μας καίει εμας? Λες και θα τσεπώσουμε έστω και μια δραχμή απο το χρηματικό έπαθλο ή τη δημοσιότητα αυτού του βραβείου?
> 
> 'Η μήπως έχει να κάνει και αυτό με την οπαδικού τύπου ελληνική νοοτροπία (να πάει μπροστά η ομάδα, το κόμα, κ.τ.λ.) γιατί εαν είναι έτσι καταντάει fanboyσμός οπότε μαλλον καποιο λαθος κάνουμε σαν κοινότητα.
> 
> Εντάξει τους βοηθήσαμε να κατοχυρόσουν και να χρηματοδοτήσουν περαιτέρω το έργο τους αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Εμάς σαν τελικούς χρήστες δεν μας αφορούν καθόλου τα υπόλοιπα αντίθετα με όλο αυτό τον ντορο για το ρεκόρ μας βγήκε η πίστη για να κατεβάσουμε το πρόγραμμα.
> 
> Ας σκεφτούμε λίγο και αυτή τη διάσταση, δεν κάνει κακό. Το 90% του παρόντος νηματος αφορά το ρεκόρ και όχι τον browser αυτό καθ' εαυτό.


Αμερικανιά τελείως...

----------


## harris

> Μόλις βρήκα bug. Πατάω enter ενώ έχω γράψει διεύθυνση και δεν με πηγαίνει. Μπορώ να γράψω αλλά στο enter δεν κάνει tpt


Από το πρωι τον έχω περάσει, και δεν μου έχει κάνει ούτε κιχ... κάτι στράβωσε στην εγκατάστασή σου μάλλον  :Thinking:

----------


## hammered

> Εγώ παιδιά πάντως βρίσκω γραφική έως αστεία την όλη ιστορία με το Guiness. Τι μας καίει εμας? Λες και θα τσεπώσουμε έστω και μια δραχμή απο το χρηματικό έπαθλο ή τη δημοσιότητα αυτού του βραβείου?
> 
> 'Η μήπως έχει να κάνει και αυτό με την οπαδικού τύπου ελληνική νοοτροπία (να πάει μπροστά η ομάδα, το κόμα, κ.τ.λ.) γιατί εαν είναι έτσι καταντάει fanboyσμός οπότε μαλλον καποιο λαθος κάνουμε σαν κοινότητα.
> 
> Εντάξει τους βοηθήσαμε να κατοχυρόσουν και να χρηματοδοτήσουν περαιτέρω το έργο τους αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Εμάς σαν τελικούς χρήστες δεν μας αφορούν καθόλου τα υπόλοιπα αντίθετα με όλο αυτό τον ντορο για το ρεκόρ μας βγήκε η πίστη για να κατεβάσουμε το πρόγραμμα.
> 
> Ας σκεφτούμε λίγο και αυτή τη διάσταση, δεν κάνει κακό. Το 90% του παρόντος νηματος αφορά το ρεκόρ και όχι τον browser αυτό καθ' εαυτό.


Γιατί πάντα πρέπει να κερδίζουμε κάτι εμείς σε "λεφτά"? Αν αντί για το firefox ήταν κάποιο linux distro? Το θέμα είναι ότι με όλο αυτό τον ντόρο, εκτός από την Mozilla, κερδίζει και  η κοινότητα open source.

----------


## magnuslupus

> Μόλις βρήκα bug. Πατάω enter ενώ έχω γράψει διεύθυνση και δεν με πηγαίνει. Μπορώ να γράψω αλλά στο enter δεν κάνει tpt


μια χαρα δουλευει εμενα  :Thinking:

----------


## odys2008

Ε μετά από ώρες χρήσης μου το έκανε, δεν το κάνει συνέχεια. Τώρα ας πούμε δεν το κάνει

----------


## manosdoc

> Ε μετά από ώρες χρήσης μου το έκανε, δεν το κάνει συνέχεια. Τώρα ας πούμε δεν το κάνει


Mολόγα τώρα, πληρωμένο τσιράκι της M$ είσαι και πουλάς μαύρη διαφήμιση....
Σε τσακώσαμε agent.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## magnuslupus

> Ε μετά από ώρες χρήσης μου το έκανε, δεν το κάνει συνέχεια. Τώρα ας πούμε δεν το κάνει


Τον χρησιμοποιω σχεδον 24 ωρες τωρα, δεν μου το εχει κανει ουτε μια φορα.... :Thinking:

----------


## [Insomniac]

Το autoscroll σηματάκι του ADSLgr σας εμφανίζεται;

----------


## utp

Μπαινω σε καποιο forum και βαζω τους κωδικους και μου πεταει ενα παραθυρο πανω για (απομνημονευση,ποτε για αυτο το site,οχι τωρα)παταω απομνημονευση ε και δεν κανει τιποτα!Αν πατησω οχι τωρα ή ποτε για αυτη τη σελιδα ή χ μονο τοτε φευγει.Το χει προσεξει κανεις?

----------


## crypter

> Το autoscroll σηματάκι του ADSLgr σας εμφανίζεται;


ναι μια χαρα  :Worthy:

----------


## VGP23

> Αμερικανιά τελείως...


Αυτό που είπα ή αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρομαι εννοείς?  :Whistle: 
Σόρρυ αλλά προχωρημένη η ώρα και δεν τα πιάνω αμέσως :Sorry:

----------


## gkimonas

> Το autoscroll σηματάκι του ADSLgr σας εμφανίζεται;


Θα το φτιάξει ο μέγας Καίσαρας. :Razz: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3096

----------


## magnuslupus

> Γιατί πάντα πρέπει να κερδίζουμε κάτι εμείς σε "λεφτά"? Αν αντί για το firefox ήταν κάποιο linux distro? Το θέμα είναι ότι με όλο αυτό τον ντόρο, εκτός από την Mozilla, κερδίζει και  η κοινότητα open source.


και θα προσθεσω οτι το νημα εχει 16.638 εμφανισεις. Αρα καθε αλλο παρα ασημαντο γεγονος ηταν και πηρε πιστευω την εκταση που του αξιζε.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> ναι μια χαρα


Εμένα πάλι όχι και έχω καθαρίσει και την cache.  :Thinking: 




> Θα το φτιάξει ο μέγας Καίσαρας.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3096


Άρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## iasonas511

> Αυτό που είπα ή αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρομαι εννοείς? 
> Σόρρυ αλλά προχωρημένη η ώρα και δεν τα πιάνω αμέσως


Σε αυτό που αναφέρεσαι...
Το πάρτυ θα το κάνουμε στα 10.000.000?  :Razz:

----------


## VGP23

> Το θέμα είναι ότι με όλο αυτό τον ντόρο, εκτός από την Mozilla, κερδίζει και  η κοινότητα open source.


Σόρρυ αλλά εγώ σαν χρήστης δεν νιώθω περισσότερο κερδισμένος τώρα με το ρεκόρ απο οτι πριν απο αυτό.

Αρα το "κέρδος" μάλλον έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικους λόγους του τύπου "της δείξαμε εμείς της κακιάς Microsoft" παρά στο πρόγραμμα αυτό καθ' αυτό.

Για μένα το όλο θέμα "spread the word" δεν ήταν παρά ένας ατυπος τρόπος προώθησης και μάλιστα χωρίς κόστος από την πλευρά τους... κοινοτητά είμαστε δεν λέω αλλα τετοια δήθεν δεν μου αρέσουν. :Evil: 

........Auto merged post: VGP23 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σε αυτό που αναφέρεσαι...
> Το πάρτυ θα το κάνουμε στα 10.000.000?




Off Topic


		Ναι! μαζί με μία φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση για τα παιδιά του τρίτου κόσμου με καλεσμένους σταρ του Χόλυγουντ και απ' όλα  :Razz: 

Διώρθωση: Το Χολυγουντ δεν ασχολείται με τετοια ασημαντα θέματα. Ακουσα ότι απειλούνται κατι Αφρικανικοι παπαγάλοι....αυτό θα τους συγκινησει :Whistle:

----------


## odys2008

> Mολόγα τώρα, πληρωμένο τσιράκι της M$ είσαι και πουλάς μαύρη διαφήμιση....
> Σε τσακώσαμε agent....



 :OOPS: Με τσακώσατε... :ROFL: 
Εγώ πάντα ήμουν μικρομαλακούλης  :ROFL: .
Πέρα από την πλάκα παίζει να φταίει ότι έκανα compatible το paste and go 2;  :Thinking:

----------


## viper151

Mετα απο 1 μερα λειτουργιας αν και ακομη παιδευομαι αυτο με τα urls (Να πω την αληθεια μου σαν search ειναι αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος στρώνει  :Wink:  Και το search στα url με βοηθησε και μια φορα :P Και ειναι ωραια και τα favicons εκει διπλα στρωνει) o 3 eιναι απλα απιστευτα λειτουργικος.  :Smile: 

Εχουν βγει 2-3 καλα add on αν κ ακομη περιμενω καποια βασικα που ειχα (linkification πχ) και απλα απο σχεδιαση απαυτωνει.Απο λειτουργικοτητα το ιδιο... Τωρα απο γρηγοραδα σκιζει αν κ 2 - 3 φορες μπορει να κολλησει λιγο..

Πιο πολυ απ'ολα βεβαια μ'αρεσει που μπορω να κανω drag οτιδηποτε ακομη κ κειμενο κ να το βαλω καπου  :Very Happy:

----------


## globalnoise

> Το autoscroll σηματάκι του ADSLgr σας εμφανίζεται;


Τσου. Ίσως κάτι άλλαξε στο πως θα το διαβάζει απ'τη CSS. Αν ακούσω οτι το αφαιρέσανε θα απογοητευτώ..

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> ναι μια χαρα


Πατωντας δεξι click πχ εκει που λεει downloads ανοιγει σε καρτελα

----------


## stathiz

> Εχουν βγει 2-3 καλα add on αν κ ακομη περιμενω καποια βασικα που ειχα (linkification πχ) και απλα απο σχεδιαση απαυτωνει.


να πω απλώς ότι υπάρχει η έκδοση 1.3.4 του linkification για τον 3... απλώς είναι beta, φαίνεται όμως να δουλεύει κανονικά...τη βάζεις από το site http://yellow5.us/firefox/linkification.

επίσης υπάρχει και beta έκδοση για tab mix plus η οποία όμως έχω την υποψία ότι δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα ορισμένες φορές ορισμένα ταμπς αρνούνται να κλείσουν ούτε με το σηματάκι ούτε με ctrl+w. Μήπως έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο?

αυτά. άντε καλώς να δεχτούμε τον 4!

----------


## Simpleton

> Μπαινω σε καποιο forum και βαζω τους κωδικους και μου πεταει ενα παραθυρο πανω για (απομνημονευση,ποτε για αυτο το site,οχι τωρα)παταω απομνημονευση ε και δεν κανει τιποτα!Αν πατησω οχι τωρα ή ποτε για αυτη τη σελιδα ή χ μονο τοτε φευγει.Το χει προσεξει κανεις?


Δοκίμασε να σβήσεις τα αρχεία key3.db και signonsX.txt από τον φάκελο του προφίλ σου. Μπορεί να είναι περισσότερα από ένα, το Χ είναι κάποιος αριθμός.
Θα χάσεις όλους τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς, αλλά σε εμένα τουλάχιστον λύθηκε μετά το πρόβλημα.

----------


## JimBss

Η mozilla από που έχει έσοδα ως εταιρία;

----------


## haris_led

> Η mozilla από που έχει έσοδα ως εταιρία;


υποθέτω από δωρεές  :Thinking:

----------


## kennyyy

> υποθέτω από δωρεές


Λάθος υποθέτεις..Περίπου 80% των εσόδων της είναι από τη google για τα searches που γίνονται από το default search engine της και το υπόλοιπο 20% είναι από τις άλλες search engines :Smile: 
Και αυτά φυσικά είναι δεκάδες εκατομμύρια $, όχι ψίχουλα  :Smile: 

Α και υποσημείωση, φοβερός ο FF3 για τους χρήστες αλλά για τους web devs όχι και τόσο..Έχει σπάσει αρκετά πράγματα συγκριτικά με τον 2, ευτυχώς που υπήρχαν οι rc's τόσο καιρό και μάθανε τις "παραξενιές" του  :Smile:

----------


## savids

Eκανα καθαρή εγκατάσταση χρησιμοποιώντας τον οδηγό του WAntilles. Εφτιαξα δικό μου προφίλ και το έβαλα στο 2ο παρτισιον.
Το default που είχα στον ff2 πώς το σβήνω; Εννοείται ότι έχει απεγκαταστηθεί.

----------


## kostask

Εκείνο το πολυδιαφημισμένο built-in page zoom υπάρχει τελικά? Γιατί ψάχνοντας διάβασα ότι δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο στο end user interface... :Thinking:

----------


## aguila21

Ναι υπάρχει (αν εννοούμε το ίδιο).Απλώς CTRL+ ροδέλα και μεγαλώνει ολόκληρη η σελίδα,μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες και όχι μόνο το κείμενο.Με CTRL+0 επανέρχεται στην αρχική κατάσταση.

----------


## crypter

Α ιδεα μου ειναι η το browsing κολλαει λιγο με greasemonkey ενεργοποιημενο στον 3? (η τελευταια εκδοση του greasemonkey) :Thinking:

----------


## xolloth

> Α ιδεα μου ειναι η το browsing κολλαει λιγο με greasemonkey ενεργοποιημενο στον 3? (η τελευταια εκδοση του greasemonkey)


και οχι μονον.

----------


## crypter

> και οχι μονον.


σε ποια αλλα σου κολλαει? α και ξερει κανεις ποτε θα βγουν περισσοτερα addons και themes?(υποθετω στις επομενες 2-3 εβδομαδες?)

----------


## ZAGNA

> Ναι υπάρχει (αν εννοούμε το ίδιο).Απλώς CTRL+ ροδέλα και μεγαλώνει ολόκληρη η σελίδα,μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες και όχι μόνο το κείμενο.Με CTRL+0 επανέρχεται στην αρχική κατάσταση.


Αυτό δεν υπήρχε και στον 2?  :Thinking:

----------


## c4lex

> Αυτό δεν υπήρχε και στον 2?


Δεν πολυχρησιμοποιούσα τον 2, αλλά το zoom στον 3 είναι zoom σε όλα τα στοιχεία a la opera φάση, ενώ στον 2 και στο ie νομίζω απλά αύξανε το μέγεθος των γραμματοσειρών.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το autoscroll σηματάκι του ADSLgr σας εμφανίζεται;





> ναι μια χαρα





> Θα το φτιάξει ο μέγας Καίσαρας.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3096





> Τσου. Ίσως κάτι άλλαξε στο πως θα το διαβάζει απ'τη CSS. Αν ακούσω οτι το αφαιρέσανε θα απογοητευτώ..


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3102  :Razz:

----------


## spartacus

τι ακριβώς κανει το greasemonkey  ρε παιδιά;

και κάτι άλλο, ποια ρυθμιση πρέπει να κανουμε έτσι ωστε να γυριζουν ειτε μπρος ειτε πίσω η σελίδες που ανοιξαμε ακαριαία όπως κανει ο οπερα;

----------


## dpa2006

> Μήπως απλά ο server δεν υποστηρίζει resume ?


πιθανον nnn,θα το δω-και με άλλους servers.



> απο που κατεβαζεις?


halvas 0000 κατεβασα καποια αρχεια απο internet(απλη χρηση)-σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν χρησιμοποιω Download Manager-και μερικά αρθρα (pdf,στη χειροτερη zip)απο πανεπιστημια του εξωτερικου.
ξαναδοκιμαζω και επανερχομαι.

μόλις δοκιμασα να κατεβασω κατι απο rapidshare και είναι απενεργοποιημενο το pause button στον ενσωματωμένο downl.manager!!!
μηπως καποιος φιλος εχει παρατηρησει κατι αναλογο??? :Thinking: 
καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη. :Worthy:

----------


## michael92

> Ναι υπάρχει (αν εννοούμε το ίδιο).Απλώς CTRL+ ροδέλα και μεγαλώνει ολόκληρη η σελίδα,μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες και όχι μόνο το κείμενο.Με CTRL+0 επανέρχεται στην αρχική κατάσταση.


Αυτό νομίζω γινόταν και στο 2. Το συμαντικό θα ήταν να μεγάλωνε και το Flash.

----------


## savids

> μόλις δοκιμασα να κατεβασω κατι απο rapidshare και είναι απενεργοποιημενο το pause button στον ενσωματωμένο downl.manager!!!
> μηπως καποιος φιλος εχει παρατηρησει κατι αναλογο???
> καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.


εάν δοκίμασες ως free λογικό είναι....αυτή η δυνατότητα στo rapidshare είναι μόνο για τους επι πληρωμή χρήστες....δεν το ξερες; :Razz:

----------


## iloxos

μια χαρά ο 3 απο χτες σε Φεντόρα. δουλέυουν όλα όπως πριν

----------


## XavierGr

> Αυτό νομίζω γινόταν και στο 2.


Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν γινόταν στην 2η έκδοση, μόνο το κείμενο άλλαζε μέγεθος.

----------


## A_gamer

> Λάθος υποθέτεις..Περίπου 80% των εσόδων της είναι από τη google για τα searches που γίνονται από το default search engine της και το υπόλοιπο 20% είναι από τις άλλες search engines
> Και αυτά φυσικά είναι δεκάδες εκατομμύρια $, όχι ψίχουλα 
> 
> Α και υποσημείωση, φοβερός ο FF3 για τους χρήστες αλλά για τους web devs όχι και τόσο..Έχει σπάσει αρκετά πράγματα συγκριτικά με τον 2, ευτυχώς που υπήρχαν οι rc's τόσο καιρό και μάθανε τις "παραξενιές" του


Ελπίζω να μη γίνει σαν τον ΙΕ...  :Scared: 




> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3102


Δηλαδή τέρμα;  :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

> τι ακριβώς κανει το *greasemonkey*  ρε παιδιά;


*Greasemonkey* _is a Mozilla Firefox extension that allows users to install scripts
 that make on-the-fly changes to most HTML-based web pages. 
As Greasemonkey scripts are persistent, the changes made to the web pages 
are executed every time the page is opened,
 making them effectively permanent for the user running the script.

_https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...l?sort=popular
Απο τα πιο δημοφιλη AddOns/extensions μεχρι τωρα του Firefox_...

_https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748

----------


## dpa2006

> πιθανον nnn,θα το δω-και με άλλους servers.
> 
> halvas 0000 κατεβασα καποια αρχεια απο internet(απλη χρηση)-σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν χρησιμοποιω Download Manager-και μερικά αρθρα (pdf,στη χειροτερη zip)απο πανεπιστημια του εξωτερικου.
> ξαναδοκιμαζω και επανερχομαι.
> 
> μόλις δοκιμασα να κατεβασω κατι απο rapidshare και είναι απενεργοποιημενο το pause button στον ενσωματωμένο downl.manager!!!
> μηπως καποιος φιλος εχει παρατηρησει κατι αναλογο???
> καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.


λοιπον δοκιμασα να κατεβασω τον firefox(απο firefox) και πραγματι κανει pause-resume,αλλα δεν κανει απο rapidshare! :Thinking:  :Sad:  το πληκτρο pause ειναι απενεργοποιημενο!χθες νομιζω οτι εκανε resume.
καλα θα χρησιμοποιησω DM αλλα μηπως παρουσιαστηκε και σε καποιον άλλο? :Thinking: καμία σκέψη για το τι μπορει να φταιει?
επισης ενω κανει resume σε καποια αρχεια δεν μπορει μετα να συνεχισει σωστα,και ξεκιναει απο την αρχη!
παραθετω εικόνα παρακατω.και το ερωτημα ειναι ευλογο, παρουσιαστηκε σε καποιον φιλο με ff3 final?ή εστω με καποια final beta?και αν ναι το ελυσε και πως?
ευχαριστω εκ΄των προτερων για τις απαντησεις σας.

*Spoiler:*

----------


## ZAGNA

Εάν δεν έχεις premium account δεν μπορέις να κάνεις resume.

----------


## dpa2006

> Εάν δεν έχεις premium account δεν μπορέις να κάνεις resume.


σοβαρά?περίεργο?γιατι πριν την αναβάθμιση σε ff3 έκανα pause για λιγα δευτερολεπτα το download και συνεχιζε κανονικα.βεβαια αν δεις στη φωτο παραπανω,το προβλημα υπαρχει και με άλλα downloads,οπου αν κανω pause το resume ξεκινα απο την αρχη!οχι σε όλα-μερικα τα καταστρέφει!
περιιεργο μου φαινεται,μπορει να φταιει το setup αρχειο που χρησιμοποιησα ή ειναι καποια ρυθμιση που δεν εχω βρει? :Thinking:

----------


## odys2008

Αν ο server που κατεβαζεις δεν μπορεί να κάνει resume ο ff δεν είναι μάγος να μπορέσει να σου κάνει resume. Είναι αυτό που είπαν τα παιδιά. Όταν ξεκινάει το download κάνει μια ερώτηση στον server αν υποστηρίζει resume. Αν του απαντήσει όχι( όπως γίνεται στον rapidshare) τότε στο βγάζει απενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## ZAGNA

Ποτέ το resume του firefox δεν μου δούλεψε και στο rapidshare. Όποτε έκανα resume σε resume supported links  μου το έβγαζε από την αρχή...

----------


## dpa2006

> Αν ο server που κατεβαζεις δεν μπορεί να κάνει resume ο ff δεν είναι μάγος να μπορέσει να σου κάνει resume. Είναι αυτό που είπαν τα παιδιά. Όταν ξεκινάει το download κάνει μια ερώτηση στον server αν υποστηρίζει resume. Αν του απαντήσει όχι( όπως γίνεται στον rapidshare) τότε στο βγάζει απενεργοποιημένο.





> Ποτέ το resume του firefox δεν μου δούλεψε και στο rapidshare. Όποτε έκανα resume σε resume supported links  μου το έβγαζε από την αρχή...


ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.αρα δεν ειναι κατι το οποίο πρέπει να με ανησυχει,απο ότι καταλαβαίνω.
βέβαια το μηνυμα σφάλματος δεν το επαιρνα παλιότερα στα ιδια site που χρησιμοποιω με τον ff2.αυτό μπορει να οφείλεται στον τρόπο που διαχειρίζεται τις συνδέσεις ο ff3?γιατι ειλικρινα θα θυμόμουν αν ειχε παρουσιαστει παρόμοιο προβλημα με ff2.
δεν με ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα,αλλα με παραξενεψε η εν λογω συμπεριφορα του.
θα δοκιμασω να δω τι γινεται και με ff2.
και παλι ευχαριστω! :One thumb up:

----------


## ZAGNA

Τίποτα φίλε αν έχεις την καλοσύνη μετά αφού δοκιμάσεις και με ff2 ενημέρωσε να ξέρουμε τι παίζει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## opener

> Firefox 3 has suffered its first reported code execution vulnerability.
> 
> About five hours after its release, TippingPoint's Zero Day Initiative received a critical vulnerability affecting Firefox 3.0. Earlier versions of Firefox are also affected....


http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001458.html

----------


## andrewkourou

ρεπαιδια εγω αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα.δεν μου ανοιγει σελιδες και πρεπει να τον κλεισω και να τον ξαναανοιξω για να δουλεψει.επισης videos απο  youtube οποτε θελει παιζει οποτε δε θελει δεν ακουγεται ο ηχος δεν τα παιζει καθολου αναλογα...

----------


## flamelab

> ρεπαιδια εγω αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα.δεν μου ανοιγει σελιδες και πρεπει να τον κλεισω και να τον ξαναανοιξω για να δουλεψει.επισης videos απο  youtube οποτε θελει παιζει οποτε δε θελει δεν ακουγεται ο ηχος δεν τα παιζει καθολου αναλογα...


1)Πατα πανω στο url --> about**:config

2)Στο πεδιο αναζητησης πατα --> network.http

3)Θα σου βγαλει αρκετα πεδια για τις μεγιστες συνδεσεις σε servers. Μειωνε και τσεκαρε καθε τόσο (δίπλα σε αλλο tab) μεχρι ποσο χαμηλά μπορείς να τις πας.

Επισης ενεργοποίησε το network.http.pipelining (ή όπως λεγεται)

----------


## subzer0

Κι εγώ τον εγκατέστησα χτες τον καινούριο ff.
Ασχολήθηκα και για πρώτη φορά με τα add-ons(μην βαράτε) και εντυπωσιάστηκα.
Μια ερώτηση.
Στο adblock plus πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και αν ναι ποιές?

----------


## michael92

Έφτιαξα ένα icon για τον Firefox 3 για όσους το θέλουν.
Preview :

----------


## xolloth

μια εγγραφη πρεπει να κανειs μονο στο παραθυρο που σου βγαζει στιs ρυθμισειs του,παταs OK και ενταξει.

........Auto merged post: xolloth πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ρεπαιδια εγω αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα.δεν μου ανοιγει σελιδες και πρεπει να τον κλεισω και να τον ξαναανοιξω για να δουλεψει.επισης videos απο  youtube οποτε θελει παιζει οποτε δε θελει δεν ακουγεται ο ηχος δεν τα παιζει καθολου αναλογα...


μια ριζικη λυση ειναι να διαγραψειs το προφιλ σου,να κανειs απεγκατασταση,επαναγκατασταση και καινουργιο προφιλ και ολα ΟΚ.

----------


## andrewkourou

αυτο network.http.pipelining το εχει false να το κανω true?αυτο εννοεις?

----------


## flamelab

> αυτο network.http.pipelining το εχει false να το κανω true?αυτο εννοεις?


Ναι, κανε το με διπλό κλικ στην τιμή. Και μείωσε γενικως στα νούμερα που έχουν "connections".

----------


## crypter

> αυτο network.http.pipelining το εχει false να το κανω true?αυτο εννοεις?


ναι καντο true και κανε και αυτα που λεει εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=166883

----------


## andrewkourou

ευχαριστω

----------


## fits79

Τελικά τι έγινε με τα ποιο σημαντικα plugins(Οπως ειναι το tabmix, ie tab κ.α.) έφτιαξαν καθόλου?

----------


## moriarti

> Στο adblock plus πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και αν ναι ποιές?


Εγώ χτες το έβαλα πρώτη φορά το adblock plus και απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα δεν θέλει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις πέρα από τις default απλά πρέπει εσύ να το "δασκαλέψεις" τι να μπλοκάρει. Πχ σε sites που επισκέπτεσαι συχνά και που υπάρχουν μόνιμα κάποια διαφημιστικά banners πρέπει ο ίδιος να κάνεις δεξί κλικ πάνω σε αυτά και αν ειπλέξεις "Adblock Image" ώστε να προστεθεί αυτό στην λίστα του adblock και την επόμενη φορά που θα μπεις στο σάιτ δεν θα εμφανιστεί η συγκεκριμένη διαφήμιση. Θα ήταν καλύτερα κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί το adblock plus πιο πολύ καιρό να μας πει κανένα tip παραπάνω!

----------


## Hunter 85

> μια εγγραφη πρεπει να κανειs μονο στο παραθυρο που σου βγαζει στιs ρυθμισειs του,παταs OK και ενταξει.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: xolloth πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> μια ριζικη λυση ειναι να διαγραψειs το προφιλ σου,να κανειs απεγκατασταση,επαναγκατασταση και καινουργιο προφιλ και ολα ΟΚ.


Εγω ενω ο Wantiles μου προτεινε να το ξαναφτιάξω δεν εχω φτιάξει profile moziloειδων για τον 3. Το παλιό του 2,0,014 εχω κ παρόλα αυτα δεν έχω πρόβλημα! Λειτουργει κ στον 3;

----------


## xolloth

> Εγω ενω ο Wantiles μου προτεινε να το ξαναφτιάξω δεν εχω φτιάξει profile moziloειδων για τον 3. Το παλιό του 2,0,014 εχω κ παρόλα αυτα δεν έχω πρόβλημα! Λειτουργει κ στον 3;


κοιτα εαν δεν βαριεσαι και εχειs ορεξη,καλο ειναι να κανειs μια καθαρη εγκατασταση με καινουργιο προφιλ.ειναι βεβαια φασαρια ,αλλα και αυτο που εχειs δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα,εκτοs εαν δεν σου δουλεψουν καποια add-ons τα οποια που θα πανε θα αναβαθμισθουν συντομα πιστευω.

----------


## ZAGNA

Εντάξει και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με μερικά ADD ONs αλλά περιμένω τα updates να τελειώνουμε λίγο υπομονή θέλει.
Πάντως ο FF3 δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα έως τώρα μια χαρά πάει σφαιράτος !!!

----------


## tsigarid

Add-ons που δεν παίζουν (αλλά χρειάζονται για να μη χαθεί λειτουργικότητα που επιθυμεί ο χρήστης), ιστορίες για αγρίους με τα profiles, πεσμένοι servers, patches 5 ώρες μετά το release..... Γιατί νομίζω ότι αν το είχε κάνει αυτό μία άλλη εταιρεία που ο κόσμος δεν πολυσυμπαθεί, θα είχε πέσει ΤΟ κράξιμο; Μήπως τελικά φοράμε παρωπίδες; (Δεν βγάζω απέξω τον εαυτό μου!)

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕ τι να γινει fanboys/girls υπαρχουν παντου :Razz: 
οσο για προφιλ κλπ προσωπικα θα ηθελα ενα plug & play browser
αλλά ουτε η αλεπου ειναι τοσο αλεπου!
Ισως περισσοτερο απ τον ΙΕ ομως ετσι κιαλλιως ρυθμισεις ολα χρειαζονται... :Smile:

----------


## xolloth

> Add-ons που δεν παίζουν (αλλά χρειάζονται για να μη χαθεί λειτουργικότητα που επιθυμεί ο χρήστης), ιστορίες για αγρίους με τα profiles, πεσμένοι servers, patches 5 ώρες μετά το release..... Γιατί νομίζω ότι αν το είχε κάνει αυτό μία άλλη εταιρεία που ο κόσμος δεν πολυσυμπαθεί, θα είχε πέσει ΤΟ κράξιμο; Μήπως τελικά φοράμε παρωπίδες; (Δεν βγάζω απέξω τον εαυτό μου!)


εαν σε διαβαζε τωρα ο billy θα σουλεγε "πεστα Χρυσοστομε".

----------


## nnik

> Add-ons που δεν παίζουν (αλλά χρειάζονται για να μη χαθεί λειτουργικότητα που επιθυμεί ο χρήστης), ιστορίες για αγρίους με τα profiles, πεσμένοι servers, patches 5 ώρες μετά το release..... Γιατί νομίζω ότι αν το είχε κάνει αυτό μία άλλη εταιρεία που ο κόσμος δεν πολυσυμπαθεί, θα είχε πέσει ΤΟ κράξιμο; Μήπως τελικά φοράμε παρωπίδες; (Δεν βγάζω απέξω τον εαυτό μου!)


Ν αγιάσει το στόμα σου.Αν το έκανε η Microsoft ????
Βέβαια υπάρχει ένας σημαντικός λόγος για την ανοχή που επιδεικνύουμε.Το τσάμπα.

----------


## flamelab

Μήπως παραείστε απόλυτοι και τα θέλετε όλα έτοιμα ;

Μηπως να βοηθούσατε με bugreport ;; http://hendrix.mozilla.org/ https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/

----------


## tsigarid

> Ν αγιάσει το στόμα σου.Αν το έκανε η Microsoft ????
> Βέβαια υπάρχει ένας σημαντικός λόγος για την ανοχή που επιδεικνύουμε.Το τσάμπα.


Εδώ διαφωνώ, δεν είναι το τσάμπα, είναι το open source. Και ο ΙΕ τσάμπα είναι, τα windows αγοράζεις.

----------


## manoulamou

Ειπαμε τον θελουμε και δωρεαν και Plug & Play... :Wink:

----------


## pancon

> Ν αγιάσει το στόμα σου.Αν το έκανε η Microsoft ????
> Βέβαια υπάρχει ένας σημαντικός λόγος για την ανοχή που επιδεικνύουμε.Το τσάμπα.


Δεν είναι μόνο το τσάμπα, είναι και το free με την έννοια του ελεύθερου. Δε χρειάζεται εξήγηση το γιατί είναι για όλους μας καλό να ανεβαίνουν τα ποσοστά χρήσης του δωρεάν και ελεύθερου έναντι του κλειστού και (σχεδόν) μονοπωλιακού.

Με πρόλαβε ο tsigarid, σε άλλο thread ο AddictedToChaos, γμτ με τη ζέστη δεν την παλεύω όλο δεύτερος έρχομαι.  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Εδώ διαφωνώ, δεν είναι το τσάμπα, είναι το open source. Και ο ΙΕ τσάμπα είναι, τα windows αγοράζεις.





> Δεν είναι μόνο το τσάμπα, είναι και το free με την έννοια του ελεύθερου. Δε χρειάζεται εξήγηση το γιατί είναι για όλους μας καλό να ανεβαίνουν τα ποσοστά χρήσης του δωρεάν και ελεύθερου έναντι του κλειστού και (σχεδόν) μονοπωλιακού.


Τα λόγια μου ακριβώς. Αν και νομίζω ότι ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα......

----------


## Hunter 85

> κοιτα εαν δεν βαριεσαι και εχειs ορεξη,καλο ειναι να κανειs μια καθαρη εγκατασταση με καινουργιο προφιλ.ειναι βεβαια φασαρια ,αλλα και αυτο που εχειs δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα,εκτοs εαν δεν σου δουλεψουν καποια add-ons τα οποια που θα πανε θα αναβαθμισθουν συντομα πιστευω.


Ma aυτο ειναι που με "προβληματίζει" Η μόνη παραφωνια ειμαι οταν παω να πληκτρολογήσω μια σελίδα που βγάζει όλες τις προτεινόμενες αντι να μου βγάζει αυτες που είχα πριν χρησιμοποιησε. Δωθηκε μια απαντηση το ρυθμίζεις με about**: config αλλα δεν το εχω καταλάβει πυ γίνεται αυτό; Στην εκτέλεση;

Επίσης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω όσους χρησιμοποιούν linux , επιδη σκεφτομαι να βάλω το Ubuntu (βασικά εχω κατεβάσει όλα τα απαραίτητα λογισμικά απλα ακομα δεν εκανα το πείραμα), οσοι κατεβασαν την  έκδοση για *linux* είναι ευχαριστημένοι;

----------


## flamelab

> οσοι κατεβασαν την  έκδοση για *linux* είναι ευχαριστημένοι;


Είναι προεγκατεστημένος στο Ubuntu. Εγώ τον έχτισα για Archlinux (υπάρχει ήδη πακέτο, αλλα τελος παντων) και είναι απλά τέλειος.

Το Ubuntu σου προτείνω να το βάλεις σε partition, αντί να το βάλεις μεσω Wubi.

----------


## dd68

Εχω προβλημα με τον firefox 3 και java....και σε καθαρο installation αλλα και απο αναβαθμιση δεν λειτουργει ..
Καμια λυση???


Το προβλημα εντοπιζεται σε ενα site to flash.gr  ενω με ie παιζει μια χαρα με firefox τιποτα...
Σε μακ με σαφαρι τιποτα με firefox τιποτα ουτε με οπερα ...
Δεν καταλαβαινω!!!!

----------


## XavierGr

> Add-ons που δεν παίζουν (αλλά χρειάζονται για να μη χαθεί λειτουργικότητα που επιθυμεί ο χρήστης), ιστορίες για αγρίους με τα profiles, πεσμένοι servers, patches 5 ώρες μετά το release..... Γιατί νομίζω ότι αν το είχε κάνει αυτό μία άλλη εταιρεία που ο κόσμος δεν πολυσυμπαθεί, θα είχε πέσει ΤΟ κράξιμο; Μήπως τελικά φοράμε παρωπίδες; (Δεν βγάζω απέξω τον εαυτό μου!)


Διαφωνώ κάθετα.




> Add-ons που δεν παίζουν


Τα add-ons δεν είναι ευθύνη του Mozilla. ΤΕΛΟΣ. Το έχουμε πει δεκάδες φορές. Είναι σαν να ζητάς ευθύνες από την Microsoft γιατί δεν τρέχει σωστά π.χ to Nero.




> ιστορίες για αγρίους με τα profiles


Σχεδόν όλοι οι χρήστες δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση του Firefox 3 στον 2. Απλά κλασσικά ακούγεται η μειονότητα λόγο προβλημάτων. (Δεν το κατηγορώ αυτό) Όμως και πάλι αν θέλει κανείς να είναι σίγουρος θα έπρεπε να κάνει καθαρή εγκατάσταση λόγο add-ons που μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα (βλέπε 1).




> πεσμένοι servers


Μιλάμε για ένα open source project από όσο γνωρίζω δεν πουλάει τίποτα και έχει κέρδη κυρίως από δωρεές και διαφημίσεις. Φυσικά και δεν θα περίμενα από μια τέτοια εταιρεία να καταφέρει να αντεπεξέλθει σε τέτοιο φόρτο δικτύου με τόσα χιλιάδες connection ανά λεπτό. Δεν είναι κανένας κολοσσός τύπου Microsoft - Google για να έχει τόσο καλούς server και φυσικά λόγο του Downlaod Day και την καταμέτρηση, το BitTorrent δεν ήταν επιλογή όπως π.χ σε Linux Distros. Έτσι και αλλιώς όποιος δεν ήθελε να συμμετέχει μπορούσε να το κατεβάσει από χίλιους άλλους δύο τόπους.




> patches 5 ώρες μετά το release


Αυτό συμβαίνει σχεδόν σε ΟΛΕΣ τις εφαρμογές και τα λειτουργικά συστήματα. Updates και patches λίγο μετά το release βλέπεις αρκετά συχνά σε Linux, Windows και Mac δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να εξαιρούνται οι εφαρμογές τους και άρα ο Firefox. Πάλι καλά να λες που το βρήκαν νωρίς. Αυτή είναι η φύση της ασφάλειας, ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος.




> Γιατί νομίζω ότι αν το είχε κάνει αυτό μία άλλη εταιρεία που ο κόσμος δεν πολυσυμπαθεί, θα είχε πέσει ΤΟ κράξιμο; Μήπως τελικά φοράμε παρωπίδες;


Αν ήταν κάποιος κολοσσός που θα είχες χρησοπληρώσει το προιόν του ναι, μπορεί και να τον θάβαμε τώρα. Όμως αυτό δεν πρέπει να γίνει με τον Firefox γιατί είναι απλά τσάμπα! Αν δεν σου αρέσει ζήτα τα λεφτά σου πίσω. (όπως είπαν βέβαια τσάμπα και ο ΙΕ αλλά είναι και το open source μέσα και το θέμα του κολοσσού - π.χ ολόκληρη Microsoft και δεν τα κάνει τέλεια πως να τα κάνει το Mozilla Foundation).

Α επίσης να προσθέσω ότι δεν είμαι Firefox fanboy (γιατί συνέχεια ακούγεται τώρα τελευταία, αν και για κάποιους ισχύει  :Razz: ) γιατί πολύ απλά αναγνωρίζω σαν αξιόλογες λύσεις και τον Opera (πάντα εγκατεστημένος για ώρα ανάγκης) και Konqueror σε linux (με KDE). Απλά θα μπορούσε κανείς να πεί ότι είμαι ΙΕ anti-fanboy και νομίζω δικαιολογιμένα.  :Smile:

----------


## tsigarid

XavierGr συζήτηση κάνουμε, δεν παίζουμε ξύλο. Και εγώ έχω και τους 3 browsers εγκατεστημένους. Οι παρωπίδες που αναφέρθηκα είναι το "ΙΕ anti-fanboy και νομίζω δικαιολογιμένα" που είπες. Είμαι 100% υπέρ του ανοιχτού λογισμικού, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ξεκινήσουμε νέο flame.

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...163988&page=50
 :Wink:

----------


## XavierGr

> XavierGr συζήτηση κάνουμε, δεν παίζουμε ξύλο. Και εγώ έχω και τους 3 browsers εγκατεστημένους. Οι παρωπίδες που αναφέρθηκα είναι το "ΙΕ anti-fanboy και νομίζω δικαιολογιμένα" που είπες. Είμαι 100% υπέρ του ανοιχτού λογισμικού, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ξεκινήσουμε νέο flame.


Sorry αν το πήρες ότι ήμουν επιθετικός. Δεν το εννοούσα.
Μερικές φορές η αλήθεια είναι ότι γράφω επιθετικά αλλά δεν το εννοώ.

 :whiteflag:

----------


## valadis volos

Γεια σε όλους. Μόλισ σήμερα κατεβασα το firefox 3. 

Είναι πιο καλός απο τον 2 :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## dpa2006

> Τίποτα φίλε αν έχεις την καλοσύνη μετά αφού δοκιμάσεις και με ff2 ενημέρωσε να ξέρουμε τι παίζει.





> ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.αρα δεν ειναι κατι το οποίο πρέπει να με ανησυχει,απο ότι καταλαβαίνω.
> βέβαια το μηνυμα σφάλματος δεν το επαιρνα παλιότερα στα ιδια site που χρησιμοποιω με τον ff2.αυτό μπορει να οφείλεται στον τρόπο που διαχειρίζεται τις συνδέσεις ο ff3?γιατι ειλικρινα θα θυμόμουν αν ειχε παρουσιαστει παρόμοιο προβλημα με ff2.
> δεν με ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα,αλλα με παραξενεψε η εν λογω συμπεριφορα του.
> θα δοκιμασω να δω τι γινεται και με ff2.
> και παλι ευχαριστω!


και μετα απο μερικές δοκιμές:το resume στο rapidshare προς μεγάλη μου εκπληξη (χωρις account) επαιξε στον ff2! :Thinking: μπράβο στον ff2 :One thumb up: (δεν εχω ιδεα πως το κάνει!)
στον ff3 με τίποτα.
και δεν παιζει και σε άλλα sites,που προφανως δεν το υποστηρίζουν.
επισης στον δε ff3 αν αποθηκευσω μια ιστοσελίδα π.χ. απο gigapedia.org μου βγάζει το παραπανω μηνυμα σφάλματος το οποίο ανεφερα παραπανω με το jpg.η σελιδα κατεβαίνει κανονικά!
στον ff2 όχι.
και καλη υπομονη να εχουμε να ανακαλυψουμε κι άλλα! :Razz: 
μακαρι να ειναι λεπτομερειες σαν αυτες που μου παρουσιάστηκαν!
δεν μπορω να κατηγορισω τον ff3 οτι παρουσιάζει καποιο προβλημα,π.χ. αυτο το οποίο πραγματι υποστηριζει και υλοποιει το rapidshare σε μελη του υλοποιειται με τον ff3,ενω με την προηγούμενη συμπεριφορά (ο ff2) έδειχνε να το παρακάπτει. :Thinking:

----------


## Linus

> Μήπως παραείστε απόλυτοι και τα θέλετε όλα έτοιμα ;
> 
> Μηπως να βοηθούσατε με bugreport ;; http://hendrix.mozilla.org/ https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/


+1

Πάντως εγώ, δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα. Έχω όλα τα bookmark από το 2, και όλα τα add on να δουλεύουν μια χαρά. 

Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.  :Cool:

----------


## flamelab

Για όσους θελουν να κανουν fine tuning μεσω του about**:config http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_10.html και http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_11.html

τα έχει όλα.


----------

Bρισκόμαστε αισίως στα 12.000.000 αυτή την στιγμή που γράφω.

----------


## subzer0

> Εγώ χτες το έβαλα πρώτη φορά το adblock plus και απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα δεν θέλει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις πέρα από τις default απλά πρέπει εσύ να το "δασκαλέψεις" τι να μπλοκάρει. Πχ σε sites που επισκέπτεσαι συχνά και που υπάρχουν μόνιμα κάποια διαφημιστικά banners πρέπει ο ίδιος να κάνεις δεξί κλικ πάνω σε αυτά και αν ειπλέξεις "Adblock Image" ώστε να προστεθεί αυτό στην λίστα του adblock και την επόμενη φορά που θα μπεις στο σάιτ δεν θα εμφανιστεί η συγκεκριμένη διαφήμιση. Θα ήταν καλύτερα κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί το adblock plus πιο πολύ καιρό να μας πει κανένα tip παραπάνω!


Mάλλον κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να γίνεται. Παρατήρησα στην σελίδα μου στο myspace πως μου την ανοίγε μισή και μόλις το απενεργοποίησα την εμφανίζει κανονικά.
Τέλος πάντων θα προσπαθήσω να το ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## apkappa

δείτε και εδώ:
https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/1136
This is a companion extension to Adblock or Adblock Plus and should be used in conjunction with it. This extension automatically downloads the latest version of Filterset.G every 4-7 days. Filterset.G is an excellent set of filters maintained by G for Adblock that blocks most ads on the internet. In addition, this extension allows you to define your own set of filters that you can add along with Filterset.G during an update. To report missed ads or problems with the extension visit the support forums http://forum.pierceive.com/.

υπάρχουν στάνταρ φίλτρα για κοινές διαφημίσεις τα οποία ανανεώνονται συχνά

----------


## moriarti

> Δωθηκε μια απαντηση το ρυθμίζεις με about**: config αλλα δεν το εχω καταλάβει πυ γίνεται αυτό; Στην εκτέλεση;


Πληκτρολόγησε about**:config στο address bar του FF!  :Wink:

----------


## spartacus

ποια ρυθμιση πρέπει να κανουμε έτσι ωστε να γυριζουν ειτε μπρος ειτε πίσω η σελίδες που ανοιξαμε ακαριαία όπως κανει ο οπερα;

----------


## jaggelo

Πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τον ff3  :Smile: 

Πολλά addons με έκδοση μόνο για τον ff2, παίζουν μια χαρά και στον ff3   :Wink: 

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και περιπτώσεις που βγήκαν νέα addons για τον ff3 που ουσιαστικά
κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά με παλιά addons του ff2 που δεν εξελίσονται πλέον.

----------


## Rezwalker

ΟΤ: Θα ηθελα να προτεινω το κορυφαιο addon ever, αυτο που πραγματικα ελειπε
https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3792  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> ΟΤ: Θα ηθελα να προτεινω το κορυφαιο addon ever, αυτο που πραγματικα ελειπε
> https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3792


+1  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## jaggelo

> ΟΤ: Θα ηθελα να προτεινω το κορυφαιο addon ever, αυτο που πραγματικα ελειπε
> https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3792


Τι άλλο θα δούμε... :Blink: ... :Crazy: ... :Stunned: 

Και για όλες τις εκδόσεις firefox  :Razz:

----------


## ZAGNA

> ΟΤ: Θα ηθελα να προτεινω το κορυφαιο addon ever, αυτο που πραγματικα ελειπε
> https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3792


χαχαχαχαχαχα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## iloxos

> Επίσης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω όσους χρησιμοποιούν linux , επιδη σκεφτομαι να βάλω το Ubuntu (βασικά εχω κατεβάσει όλα τα απαραίτητα λογισμικά απλα ακομα δεν εκανα το πείραμα), οσοι κατεβασαν την  έκδοση για *linux* είναι ευχαριστημένοι;


firefox 3 με fedora. πολύ γρήγορος αλλά υστερεί ακόμα σε σχέση με τον opera. αναμένω βελτιώσεις

----------


## nanas

πάντως με το firefox οι σελίδες κάποιων site δεν δείχνουν καλά. έχουν πολλά λάθη.
π.χ. forthnet.gr
αν είναι να πηγαίνω από ΙΕ σε firefox ανάλογα με το site τότε ας μείνω στον ΙΕ (MAXTHON καλύτερα)

----------


## VGP23

> Επίσης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω όσους χρησιμοποιούν linux , επιδη σκεφτομαι να βάλω το Ubuntu (βασικά εχω κατεβάσει όλα τα απαραίτητα λογισμικά απλα ακομα δεν εκανα το πείραμα), οσοι κατεβασαν την  έκδοση για *linux* είναι ευχαριστημένοι;


Μέχρι προχθές το Ubuntu  θα σου προτεινα καθώς και εγώ με αυτό ξεκίνησα...αλλα χθες εγκατεστησα το καινουργιο OpenSuse 11.0  και ειληκρινα  σου λέω πως είναι η φιλικότερη και πιο ολοκληρωμένη διανομή Linux  που έχω δοκιμασει!  :Worthy: 

Έρχεται με προεγκατεστημένο τον FF3 beta 5  (όπως και το ubuntu)  και με το πρώτο update που θα κάνεις στο  σύστημα περνάς στην τελική έκδοση χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα! :One thumb up: 

Δοκίμασε το  είτε σε Gnome  είτε σε KDE  έκδοση και θα με θυμηθείς!  :Wink:

----------


## morfeas2002

> πάντως με το firefox οι σελίδες κάποιων site δεν δείχνουν καλά. έχουν πολλά λάθη.π.χ. forthnet.gr


Εμένα μου ανοίγει κανονικότατα η σελίδα της forthnet με ff3.

----------


## nanas

> Εμένα μου ανοίγει κανονικότατα η σελίδα της forthnet με ff3.



αποκλείεται....
ανοιξέ την με ΙΕ και θα δεις ότι έχει διαφορές.
στην ψηφοφορία. στο music downloads και κάτω κάτω δεξιά.
γενικά ο firefox έχει πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές που εμφανίζονται. μέχρι χθες είχε λάθη τετοια και στο in.gr :Thumb down:

----------


## flamelab

> αποκλείεται....
> ανοιξέ την με ΙΕ και θα δεις ότι έχει διαφορές.
> στην ψηφοφορία. στο music downloads και κάτω κάτω δεξιά.
> γενικά ο firefox έχει πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές που εμφανίζονται. μέχρι χθες είχε λάθη τετοια και στο in.gr


Oυτε εδώ πρόβλημα. Μάλλον κατι έχεις πειράξει.

Αλλα για τα περισσότερα λαθη φτάινε οι ιστοσελίδες που είναι φτιαγμενες για ΙΕ και αναλυσεις 5:4 ενώ υπάρχουν αλλοι τόσοι browsers

----------


## deleriaispeak

η αλεπουδιτσα τρελανε κοσμο

----------


## nanas

> Oυτε εδώ πρόβλημα. Μάλλον κατι έχεις πειράξει.
> 
> Αλλα για τα περισσότερα λαθη φτάινε οι ιστοσελίδες που είναι φτιαγμενες για ΙΕ και αναλυσεις 5:4 ενώ υπάρχουν αλλοι τόσοι browsers



in.gr ψυχαγωγία πρόβλημα και σήμερα.
είναι δυνατόν να σχεδιάζουν τόσο μεγάλες εταιρίες μόνο σε ΙΕ????? :Thumb down: 
μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι????

----------


## flamelab

> in.gr ψυχαγωγία πρόβλημα και σήμερα.
> είναι δυνατόν να σχεδιάζουν τόσο μεγάλες εταιρίες μόνο σε ΙΕ?????
> μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι????


Email διαμαρτυρίας που δεν είναι Web compliant και restricted στην engine του ΙΕ.

Τα ίδια με το Κτηματολόγιο.

----------


## savids

> Εμένα μου ανοίγει κανονικότατα η σελίδα της forthnet με ff3.


κι εμένα...δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά FF με ΙΕ ούτε στην forthnet ούτε στο in.gr

----------


## Hunter 85

Εχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τα θέματα. Αρκετα θέματα στην σελιδα των προσθέτων αναφέρονται οτι λειτουργουν με ην παλαιότερη έκδοση του firefox. Aυτό συμβαίνει κ σε θέματα τα οποία προτείνονται απο τη σελιδα. Η σελίδα δεν αναγνωρίζει ποια έκδοση έχουμε; Τι προτείνετε να κατεβάσω τα θέματα που έχουν αυτη την επισήμανση ή μονο όσα ειναι πράσινη η ένδειξη "προσθήκη στον firefox"
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## manoulamou

> ΟΤ: Θα ηθελα να προτεινω το κορυφαιο addon ever, αυτο που πραγματικα ελειπε
> https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3792


Τιποτε προσαρμοσμενο σε κωστικα-γιωρικα κυκλοφορησε; :Razz: 




> πάντως με το firefox οι σελίδες κάποιων site δεν δείχνουν καλά. έχουν πολλά λάθη.
> π.χ. forthnet.gr
> αν είναι να πηγαίνω από ΙΕ σε firefox ανάλογα με το site τότε ας μείνω στον ΙΕ (MAXTHON καλύτερα)


Υπαρχουν και οι "εξομοιωτες",  για τα σωστα ομως, αυτο με την Ψυχαγωγια στο www.in.gr
το εχουμε ηδη επισημανει, οπότε κανε ο,τι λεει ο εορταζων:



> Email διαμαρτυρίας που δεν είναι Web compliant και restricted στην engine του ΙΕ.
> Τα ίδια με το Κτηματολόγιο.

----------


## sportguy

ωραια.. και εις ανωτερα!!! καλο μου φαινετε

----------


## ZAGNA

Εγώ δεν παρατηρώ κάτι τέτοιο  :Thinking:

----------


## JimBss

τρέχει κανείς το network tweak με τον 3;

----------


## globalnoise

Ναι εγώ, έχω τα pipelines στα 25.

----------


## sspouts

μα τι μουφα...εκανα format και ειπα να βαλω τον καινουριο firefox αντεξε για 10 λεπτα περιπου μεχρι να αρχισω να ψαχνω πως θα τον βγαλω να βαλω το 2...τι ειναι αυτο οταν γραφεις μια διευθηνση με μπερδευει δε θελω αυτο να ψαχνει συνεχεια στα bookmarks..
ασε που σε καποια φαση ετρωγε 50% cpu παρολλο που αυτο λενε οτι τα εχουν φτιαξει να ειναι καλυτερα..και εκτος απο to download manager themes βαζεις και στο 2 ..
θα το ξαναβαλω οταν βγαλουν καμια αναβαθμιση

----------


## Hunter 85

> μα τι μουφα......τι ειναι αυτο οταν γραφεις μια διευθηνση με μπερδευει δε θελω αυτο να ψαχνει συνεχεια στα bookmarks..
> ασε που σε καποια φαση ετρωγε 50% cpu παρολλο που αυτο λενε οτι τα εχουν φτιαξει να ειναι καλυτερα..και εκτος απο to download manager themes βαζεις και στο 2 ..
> θα το ξαναβαλω οταν βγαλουν καμια αναβαθμιση


Aυτο με την διευθυνση πραγματικά πως αλλάζει; Μου έχει σπάσει τα νευρα!
Τωρα όσο αφορα την μνήμη δεν ξέρω! ελπίζω να μην ισχυει αλλιως κ εγω θα βαλω τον 2

----------


## flamelab

1)Οσον αφορά την μνήμη

2)Οσον αφορα το tweak 

εχουν ήδη απαντηθεί σε αυτο το thread γιατί και αλλοι είχαν προβλημα.

Καθιστε και ψαξτε.

----------


## manosdoc

> μα τι μουφα...εκανα format και ειπα να βαλω τον καινουριο firefox αντεξε για 10 λεπτα περιπου μεχρι να αρχισω να ψαχνω πως θα τον βγαλω να βαλω το 2...τι ειναι αυτο οταν γραφεις μια διευθηνση με μπερδευει δε θελω αυτο να ψαχνει συνεχεια στα bookmarks..
> ασε που σε καποια φαση ετρωγε 50% cpu παρολλο που αυτο λενε οτι τα εχουν φτιαξει να ειναι καλυτερα..και εκτος απο to download manager themes βαζεις και στο 2 ..
> θα το ξαναβαλω οταν βγαλουν καμια αναβαθμιση





> Aυτο με την διευθυνση πραγματικά πως αλλάζει; Μου έχει σπάσει τα νευρα!
> Τωρα όσο αφορα την μνήμη δεν ξέρω! ελπίζω να μην ισχυει αλλιως κ εγω θα βαλω τον 2


Βάλτε τον 2 να ησυχάσετε και σεις και μεις.
Features που είναι μπροστά χρηστικά και δυνατότητες που δεν τις καταλαβαίνετε, πηγαίνετε πίσω εκεί που ξέρατε.

----------


## globalnoise

Σας μπερδεύει το καινούργιο address bar; Εμένα γιατί μου φένετε οτι μου τα προσφέρει όλα στο πιάτο; :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Σας μπερδεύει το καινούργιο address bar; Εμένα γιατί μου φένετε οτι μου τα προσφέρει όλα στο πιάτο;


Έλα ντε.

----------


## Gordito

Oυτε εμενα μου αρεσει. Το εχει και ο Οπερα.

Τι νοημα εχει? Να ψαχνεις στο history?

----------


## moriarti

Λόγω συνήθειας με το παλιό address bar τα πρώτα 2-3 λεπτά είναι μπέρδεμα μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσει κανείς τι πολύτιμο εργαλείο είναι πλέον το καινούριο.  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Oυτε εμενα μου αρεσει. Το εχει και ο Οπερα.
> 
> Τι νοημα εχει? Να ψαχνεις στο history?


Έχει το νόημα ότι αν θέλω να πάω σε ένα thread του adslgr που έχω πάει πρόσφατα και θυμάμαι ένα κομμάτι από τον τίτλο του, τότε γράφω αυτό το κομμάτι και βγαίνει αμέσως.
Πχ αν ήθελα να βρω αυτό το thread, θα έγραφα "βγή" και θα το έβρισκα αμέσως, χωρίς αναζητήσεις και κόπο.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης για σελίδες με ελληνικό τίτλο γλιτώνεις και τον κόπο να αλλάζεις σε αγγλικά για να γράψεις το url.

----------


## Gordito

Νταξ, δεν με ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα αλλα μπορεις ανετοτατα να ψαξεις στο history.

Στον Opera ειναι πανευκολο στο πλαινο πανελ, φανταζομαι θα εχει καποιο shortcut και ο firefox.

Παλια εμπαινα σε καποια σελιδα που δεν ειχα αποθηκευμενη στα bookmarks μονο απο την adress bar, γραφωντας τα 2-3 πρωτα γραμματα του url.

Αν το κανω τωρα μου βγαζει οτι ναναι απο το history.

----------


## lewton

> Νταξ, δεν με ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα αλλα μπορεις ανετοτατα να ψαξεις στο history.
> 
> Στον Opera ειναι πανευκολο στο πλαινο πανελ, φανταζομαι θα εχει καποιο shortcut και ο firefox.
> 
> Παλια εμπαινα σε καποια σελιδα που δεν ειχα αποθηκευμενη στα bookmarks μονο απο την adress bar, γραφωντας τα 2-3 πρωτα γραμματα του url.
> 
> Αν το κανω τωρα μου βγαζει οτι ναναι απο το history.


Τώρα δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις τα πρώτα γράμματα. Βάζεις όποια γράμματα θέλεις.
Έτσι για να βρεις τον πίνακα ελέγχου του adslgr, δε είσαι υποχρεωμένος να γράψεις adslgr και να σου βγάλει δεκάδες αποτελέσματα, αντίθετα γράφεις ένα rcp (ή όποια άλλη ακολουθία) και βγήκε. Δοκίμασέ το.  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Αυτο ειναι πολυ χρησιμο ειδικα για youtube videos.. αφου βαζεις content.. γιατι αντε να θυμασαι urls για youtube videos.. δεν υπαρχει αυτο.. ενω αν βαλεις "schumacher" πχ σου βγαζει το videaki του σουμαχερ που ειδες προσφατα.. ειναι πολυ καλυτερο ως απλοποιημενο user approach. Απλα εμεις εχουμε συνηθισει στο hard-wired mode με τα urls..

----------


## Gordito

> Τώρα δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις τα πρώτα γράμματα. Βάζεις όποια γράμματα θέλεις.
> Έτσι για να βρεις τον πίνακα ελέγχου του adslgr, δε είσαι υποχρεωμένος να γράψεις adslgr και να σου βγάλει δεκάδες αποτελέσματα, αντίθετα γράφεις ένα rcp (ή όποια άλλη ακολουθία) και βγήκε. Δοκίμασέ το.


Χμ....

Το δοκιμασα στον Opera την ωρα που εβλεπα το ποστ σου και μου εβγαλε το ποστ σου, τονιζοντας το rcp.  :Razz: 

Παντως εξακολουθει να μην με βολευειστο αλλο ζητημα, πχ ανξεκινησω να γραφω "adsl" δε θα μου βγαλει "*http://www.adslgr.com*" σαν πρωτο αποτελεσμα αλλα μια ασχετη σελιδα απο το site, που μαλλον εχω επισκεφτει περισσοτερες φορες απο την αρχικη.

----------


## harris

> γραφω "adsl" δε θα μου βγαλει "*http://www.adslgr.com*" σαν πρωτο αποτελεσμα αλλα μια ασχετη σελιδα απο το site, που μαλλον εχω επισκεφτει περισσοτερες φορες απο την αρχικη.


Αυτό το έκανε πάντα η φώφη...

----------


## linkinp

> Αυτο ειναι πολυ χρησιμο ειδικα για youtube videos.. αφου βαζεις content.. γιατι αντε να θυμασαι urls για youtube videos.. δεν υπαρχει αυτο.. ενω αν βαλεις "schumacher" πχ σου βγαζει το videaki του σουμαχερ που ειδες προσφατα.. ειναι πολυ καλυτερο ως απλοποιημενο user approach. Απλα εμεις εχουμε συνηθισει στο hard-wired mode με τα urls..


οντως,για τα βιντεο του utube καθως και για φορουμς οπου θες να δεις συγκεκριμενο τοπικ ειναι πολυ χρησιμο

----------


## globalnoise

http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=24004

 :Razz:

----------


## ZAGNA

> http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=24004


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  απλά ξεκαρδιστικό :Smile:

----------


## albatross

> Χμ....
> 
> Το δοκιμασα στον Opera την ωρα που εβλεπα το ποστ σου και μου εβγαλε το ποστ σου, τονιζοντας το rcp. 
> 
> Παντως εξακολουθει να μην με βολευειστο αλλο ζητημα, πχ ανξεκινησω να γραφω "adsl" δε θα μου βγαλει "*http://www.adslgr.com*" σαν πρωτο αποτελεσμα αλλα μια ασχετη σελιδα απο το site, που μαλλον εχω επισκεφτει περισσοτερες φορες απο την αρχικη.


Διαλέγοντας όμως μετα απο τη λιστα το url που θελεις, την επομενη φορά που θα ξαναψάξεις το ιδιο θα στο βγαλει πιο ψηλά. Έπειτα το καλό είναι οτι με το αστεράκι δίπλα βλέπεις αμέσως ποιες σελίδες ειναι bookmarked.

----------


## XavierGr

> Βάλτε τον 2 να ησυχάσετε και σεις και μεις.
> Features που είναι μπροστά χρηστικά και δυνατότητες που δεν τις καταλαβαίνετε, πηγαίνετε πίσω εκεί που ξέρατε.


 :Respekt: 

Ήμαρτον με τη γκρίνια σας. Το συγκεκριμένο feature ήταν πολυαναμενόμενο και από τα δυνατά χαρτιά της 3ης έκδοσης. Περιττό να πω ότι έχει πάρει τις καλύτερες κριτικές.

Αν δεν μπορείτε να αλλάξετε ένα τόσο μικρό συνήθειο σε κάτι τόσο καλύτερο μείνετε στην 2η έκδοση να μην ακούμε το "bithcing" σας, ή τουλάχιστον ψάξτε λίγο πριν μας τα πρήξετε.

----------


## nnn

> Ήμαρτον με τη γκρίνια σας. Το συγκεκριμένο feature ήταν πολυαναμενόμενο και από τα δυνατά χαρτιά της 3ης έκδοσης. Περιττό να πω ότι έχει πάρει τις καλύτερες κριτικές.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείτε να αλλάξετε ένα τόσο μικρό συνήθειο σε κάτι τόσο καλύτερο μείνετε στην 2η έκδοση να μην ακούμε το "bithcing" σας, ή τουλάχιστον ψάξτε λίγο πριν μας τα πρήξετε.


Όπως εσύ έχεις την άποψη σου άσε και τους άλλους να την λένε, το συγκεκριμένο feature και εμένα δεν μου αρέσει και δεν με εξυπηρετεί για την χρήση που κάνω στον browser, αν σου αρέσει εσένα δικαίωμα σου όπως και δικό μου να μην μου αρέσει και να το λέω.

----------


## ironfist

Παιδιά, μόλις κατέβασα κι εγώ τον 3 για να τον δοκιμάσω. 
Πως στο καλό επιλέγεις να αλλάξεις shortcut για την συμπλήρωση των διευθύνσεων;
Στον ΙΕ είχα αλλάξει το net (control+shift+enter) με .gr
και από όσο το έψαξα έχει την ίδια επιλογή για .com, έχει και επιλογή για .net και .org
Πως όμως αλλάζεις ένα από τα παραπάνω;

----------


## odys2008

Βάζεις add-on. Στον firefox 2 είχα το url suffix. Τώρα αν και κανονικά δεν παίζει στον ff3 με τα nightly tester tools παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## Gordito

> Βάλτε τον 2 να ησυχάσετε και σεις και μεις.
> Features που είναι μπροστά χρηστικά και δυνατότητες που δεν τις καταλαβαίνετε, πηγαίνετε πίσω εκεί που ξέρατε.






> Ήμαρτον με τη γκρίνια σας. Το συγκεκριμένο feature ήταν πολυαναμενόμενο και από τα δυνατά χαρτιά της 3ης έκδοσης. Περιττό να πω ότι έχει πάρει τις καλύτερες κριτικές.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείτε να αλλάξετε ένα τόσο μικρό συνήθειο σε κάτι τόσο καλύτερο μείνετε στην 2η έκδοση να μην ακούμε το "bithcing" σας, ή τουλάχιστον ψάξτε λίγο πριν μας τα πρήξετε.


Tι λετε ρε παιδια, σας θιξανε το προγραμα και τσαντιστηκατε;

Μας επιτρεπετε να σχολιαζουμε αρνητικα πανω στον firefox?

----------


## jaggelo

> ...
> Τέλος στο "about**:config" θέσατε:
> 
> extensions.checkUpdateSecurity -> false (είναι boolean μεταβλητή).


Thanks για τις οδηγίες  :Respekt: 

Επειδή δεν βρίσκω το extensions.checkUpdateSecurity, μάλλον εννοείς το extensions.checkcompatibility, σωστά ?

----------


## Simpleton

Αν κάποια ρύθμιση δεν υπάρχει, την δημιουργούμε με δεξί κλικ -> "Νέο...". Εδώ θα χρειαστεί να επιλέξεις boolean.

----------


## jaggelo

> Thanks για τις οδηγίες 
> 
> Επειδή δεν βρίσκω το extensions.checkUpdateSecurity, μάλλον εννοείς το extensions.checkcompatibility, σωστά ?





> Αν κάποια ρύθμιση δεν υπάρχει, την δημιουργούμε με δεξί κλικ -> "Νέο...". Εδώ θα χρειαστεί να επιλέξεις boolean.


Αλλάζουμε το extensions.checkcompatibility από true σε false,
ή προσθέτουμε το extensions.checkUpdateSecurity>false ?

Νομίζω ότι ισχύει το πρώτο  :Thinking:

----------


## Simpleton

Θα προσθέσεις μια νέα ρύθμιση με το όνομα που σου είπε ο Wantilles, και θα της θέσεις τιμή "false".

----------


## jaggelo

> Θα προσθέσεις μια νέα ρύθμιση με το όνομα που σου είπε ο Wantilles, και θα της θέσεις τιμή "false".


OK  :One thumb up: 

Πάντως και με το extensions.checkCompatibility>false μάλλον έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα  :Wink:

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

ρε εχεις κανενας αλλος προβλημε με adslgr+firefox 3 / καθε φορα που παταω να δω τα φορουμς ολο κολαει (απλα γινεται γκριζος κ η CPU φτανει στο 50% (quad core 0_o) (archlinux επισης)
Στα windows δεβ εχω βαλει τον 3 ακομα (κ ουτε προκειται σπανια τα δουλευω πια  :Very Happy: )

----------


## savids

Οχι...δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## ironfist

> Δεν πολυχρησιμοποιούσα τον 2, αλλά το zoom στον 3 είναι zoom σε όλα τα στοιχεία a la opera φάση, ενώ στον 2 και στο ie νομίζω απλά αύξανε το μέγεθος των γραμματοσειρών.


Στον 7 κάνει ζουμ σε όλα τα στοιχεία της σελίδας.

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> ρε εχεις κανενας αλλος προβλημε με adslgr+firefox 3 / καθε φορα που παταω να δω τα φορουμς ολο κολαει (απλα γινεται γκριζος κ η CPU φτανει στο 50% (quad core 0_o) (archlinux επισης)
> Στα windows δεβ εχω βαλει τον 3 ακομα (κ ουτε προκειται σπανια τα δουλευω πια )


κανα bug θα ηταν εκανα reboot σε windows εκανα flash το BIOS κ μετα εφτιαξε  :Razz:

----------


## ironfist

> Τελικά ποιος έχει το ρεκόρ με τα περισσότερα downloads ? Θα μπορέσει ο firefox να το ξεπεράσει ?


Κι εγώ ήμουν περίεργος όσον αφορά το ρεκόρ Γκίνες.
Η απάντηση είναι πως δεν υπάρχει ανάλογο ρεκόρ. θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα θεσπιστεί αυτή η κατηγορία, αφού καταθέσουν τα στοιχεία προς έλεγχο.
(μεταξύ μας, πολύ καλή διαφημιστική κίνηση).

----------


## lewton

> Tι λετε ρε παιδια, σας θιξανε το προγραμα και τσαντιστηκατε;
> 
> Μας επιτρεπετε να σχολιαζουμε αρνητικα πανω στον firefox?


Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό, γιατί ένας χρήστης είναι που σου έκανε την επίθεση για το παράπονο/ενόχληση που εξέφρασες.
Οι υπόλοιποι μια χαρά σου απαντήσαμε νομίζω.

----------


## hel

> Παιδιά, μόλις κατέβασα κι εγώ τον 3 για να τον δοκιμάσω. 
> Πως στο καλό επιλέγεις να αλλάξεις shortcut για την συμπλήρωση των διευθύνσεων;
> Στον ΙΕ είχα αλλάξει το net (control+shift+enter) με .gr
> και από όσο το έψαξα έχει την ίδια επιλογή για .com, έχει και επιλογή για .net και .org
> Πως όμως αλλάζεις ένα από τα παραπάνω;


Eίναι πολύ βαρύς για P4 ? 
Το σκέφτομαι να τον βάλω γιατί ο υπάρχων δεν μου εμφανίζει downloads και κάνει κόλπα.

----------


## manicx

> Βάλτε τον 2 να ησυχάσετε και σεις και μεις.
> Features που είναι μπροστά χρηστικά και δυνατότητες που δεν τις καταλαβαίνετε, πηγαίνετε πίσω εκεί που ξέρατε.


 :One thumb up:  Έτσι ακριβώς....

----------


## sspouts

το ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ χρησιμο να ψαχνει στο  history αλλα το εκανα ηδη με το προηγουμενο εβαζα να κραταει 100 μερες και οποτε ξεχναγα κατι το εψαχνα ,αλλα δε το θελω καθε φορα που γραφω μια διευθηνση ας βαλουν επιλογη γι αυτο...
αν και εχει περισοτερα προβληματα απο αυτο μονο .
εχει crasharei ηδη 2 φορες που δε το χα καταφερει ποτε με τον 2 
θα δειξει... μαλλον θα τα διορθωσουν ολα στο πρωτο update ,αντλουν πληροφοριες απο τεραστιο πληθος χρηστων και θα τις αξιοποιησουν

----------


## Hengeo

> Αυτο ειναι πολυ χρησιμο ειδικα για youtube videos.. αφου βαζεις content.. γιατι αντε να θυμασαι urls για youtube videos.. δεν υπαρχει αυτο.. ενω αν βαλεις "schumacher" πχ σου βγαζει το videaki του σουμαχερ που ειδες προσφατα.. ειναι πολυ καλυτερο ως απλοποιημενο user approach. Απλα εμεις εχουμε συνηθισει στο hard-wired mode με τα urls..


Πραγματικά, μετά από αυτό το μήνυμα, συνειδητοποίησα την χρησιμότητα αυτής της λειτουργίας, αν και στην αρχή με είχε μπερδέψει λίγο.  :Smile: 

Από εκεί και πέρα, αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει, δεν τον βάζει, δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η ένταση στο νήμα..

----------


## vavis

> Eίναι πολύ βαρύς για P4 ? 
> Το σκέφτομαι να τον βάλω γιατί ο υπάρχων δεν μου εμφανίζει downloads και κάνει κόλπα.


προχωρα αφοβα, πεταει..! :Superman:

----------


## XavierGr

> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό, γιατί ένας χρήστης είναι που σου έκανε την επίθεση για το παράπονο/ενόχληση που εξέφρασες.
> Οι υπόλοιποι μια χαρά σου απαντήσαμε νομίζω.


Μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον τρεις.  :Razz: 
Και επειδή εσείς απαντήσατε μια χαρά και συνέχισαν, επιτεθήκαμε :Wink: .

----------


## Gordito

Off Topic





> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό, γιατί ένας χρήστης είναι που σου έκανε την επίθεση για το παράπονο/ενόχληση που εξέφρασες.
> Οι υπόλοιποι μια χαρά σου απαντήσαμε νομίζω.


1) Δεν εξεφρασα εγω αρχικα το παραπονο.

2) Ενδεχομενως να μην ειδες οτι εχω κανει quote *2* post.

3) Σε οποιον μιλησε λογικα (πχ εσυ), λογικα απαντησα.

----------


## kennyyy

> Διαλέγοντας όμως μετα απο τη λιστα το url που θελεις, την επομενη φορά που θα ξαναψάξεις το ιδιο θα στο βγαλει πιο ψηλά. Έπειτα το καλό είναι οτι με το αστεράκι δίπλα βλέπεις αμέσως ποιες σελίδες ειναι bookmarked.


Την ίδια εντύπωση έχω και εγώ από τις rc και πιστεύω ότι είναι από τα σημαντικότερα features  :Smile:  Μαζί με το * φυσικά!
p.s. feature για τον ff4, να έχεις sync των * και merge του history σε διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές. Έχω 5 υπολογιστές, σε όλους ff3 και δεν μπορώ να θυμάμαι στον καθένα τι θα βγει όταν γράψω π.χ. ads στο address bar. Tα ίδια με το *... :Sad:

----------


## stathiz

Προσωπικά θεωρώ και εγώ τη καινούρια μπάρα κυριολεκτικά awesome...
αλλα για τους νοσταλγούς της παλιάς που δεν θέλουν να παίζουν με ρυθμίσεις υπάρχει το παρακάτω 
extension.

oldbar 1.2
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6227

----------


## soki

> προχωρα αφοβα, πεταει..!


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dpa2006

*Spoiler:*







> και μετα απο μερικές δοκιμές:το resume στο rapidshare προς μεγάλη μου εκπληξη (χωρις account) επαιξε στον ff2!μπράβο στον ff2(δεν εχω ιδεα πως το κάνει!)
> στον ff3 με τίποτα.
> και δεν παιζει και σε άλλα sites,που προφανως δεν το υποστηρίζουν.
> επισης στον δε ff3 αν αποθηκευσω μια ιστοσελίδα π.χ. απο gigapedia.org μου βγάζει το παραπανω μηνυμα σφάλματος το οποίο ανεφερα παραπανω με το jpg.η σελιδα κατεβαίνει κανονικά!
> στον ff2 όχι.
> και καλη υπομονη να εχουμε να ανακαλυψουμε κι άλλα!
> μακαρι να ειναι λεπτομερειες σαν αυτες που μου παρουσιάστηκαν!
> δεν μπορω να κατηγορισω τον ff3 οτι παρουσιάζει καποιο προβλημα,π.χ. αυτο το οποίο πραγματι υποστηριζει και υλοποιει το rapidshare σε μελη του υλοποιειται με τον ff3,ενω με την προηγούμενη συμπεριφορά (ο ff2) έδειχνε να το παρακάπτει.







καλησπερα,ειχα αναφερει οτι ενω ο ff2 σε rapidshare εμφανιζε resume-pause buttons,αυτό δεν παρατηρηθηκε στον ff3.λοιπον μολις χθες το βραδυ εμφανιστηκε ξαφνικα  :Thinking:  το pause και μαζι με το resume λειτουργει κανονικά-για λιγο βεβαια,γιατι αν το αφησεις πολυ ωρα δεν λειτουργει.ετσι ακριβως λειτουργουσε και με ff2!περιεργη συμπεριφορα,μπορουμε να την αποδώσουμε καπου? :Thinking:

----------


## ZackNV

Καλός είναι. Ελπίζω μόνο το ad-block να βγει σύντομα στα add-ons γιατί αλλιώς θα πήξουμε στις διαφημίσεις!

----------


## savids

μα υπάρχει και είναι κ συμβατό!!!

----------


## nnn

Το Adblock plus παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## moriarti

> Καλός είναι. Ελπίζω μόνο το ad-block να βγει σύντομα στα add-ons γιατί αλλιώς θα πήξουμε στις διαφημίσεις!


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865

Updated June 17, 2008 
Works with: Firefox: 1.5 – 3.0.*

----------


## odys2008

Παιδιά παρατήρησα εδώ και κάποιες μέρες κάτι άλλο. Παλιά όταν πχ διάβαζα ένα θέμα στο forum και πατούσα back στον πίνακα ελέγχου μου έκανε αυτόματα refresh και δεν εμφανιζόταν το θέμα που ήδη διάβασα ξανά στα θέματα που παρακολουθώ, γιατί η σελίδα είχε γίνει refresh και δεν είχε γραφτεί πιο νέο μήνυμα ώστε να μου το εμφανίσει πάλι. Ξέρει κάποιος πως μπορεί να ξαναγίνει αυτό?

----------


## crypter

> Παιδιά παρατήρησα εδώ και κάποιες μέρες κάτι άλλο. Παλιά όταν πχ διάβαζα ένα θέμα στο forum και πατούσα back στον πίνακα ελέγχου μου έκανε αυτόματα refresh και δεν εμφανιζόταν το θέμα που ήδη διάβασα ξανά, γιατί η σελίδα είχε γίνει refresh. Ξέρει κάποιος πως μπορεί να ξαναγίνει αυτό?


δεν ξερω αλλα σε μενα μια χαρα λειτουργει αυτο το feature. δοκιμασε ενα απλο κλικ καπου πανω στην σελιδα και μετα ξανα το backspace :Smile:

----------


## alfagamma

Ειχα τον ΙΕ τον οπερα και τον Firefox εδω και χρονια στους υπολογιστες μου και φυσικα ολους τους browser τους αναβαθμιζα αμεσως.
Ολα αυτα τα χρονια δουλευα 90% με ΙΕ και 10% με οπερα, δεν με ειχε κερδισει ο Firefox, μεχρι τωρα ολα αυτα, πλεον με την ελευση του 3 λεω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο, ο Firefox 3 εχει ολα οσα ηθελα (και πολλα παραπανω ) και ειναι η πρωτη και ... μοναδικη μου επιλογη.
Ειναι απλα κορυφαιος.

----------


## TearDrop

Εγώ έχω προβλήματα με Vista, κρασάρει αρκετά συχνά και σε άσχετα sites. Βγάζει μια ενα μενού που λέει να συμπληρώσω κάποια στοιχεία και να σταλούν στη Mozilla. Εχει κανείς άλλος προβλήματα με Vista ?

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> το ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ χρησιμο να ψαχνει στο  history αλλα το εκανα ηδη με το προηγουμενο εβαζα να κραταει 100 μερες και οποτε ξεχναγα κατι το εψαχνα ,αλλα δε το θελω καθε φορα που γραφω μια διευθηνση ας βαλουν επιλογη γι αυτο...
> αν και εχει περισοτερα προβληματα απο αυτο μονο .
> εχει crasharei ηδη 2 φορες που δε το χα καταφερει ποτε με τον 2 
> θα δειξει... μαλλον θα τα διορθωσουν ολα στο πρωτο update ,αντλουν πληροφοριες απο τεραστιο πληθος χρηστων και θα τις αξιοποιησουν


ελαν ντε κ σε μενα συνεχιζει τελικα στην αρχη ελεγα μπας κ ηταν bug της μτηρικης μου κ εκανα update αλλα συνεχιζει
με τον 2 ποτε δεν κρασαρε  :Smile: 
ποτε θα βγουν τα "patches" ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## lewton

Πώς μπορώ να αλλάξω το default λεξικό;

----------


## ironfist

Μετά από *1 1/2* μέρα χρήσης του και σαν χρήστης αποκλειστικά του ΙΕ7 (είχα δοκιμάσει τον FF2 όμως δεν τον κράτησα) μπορώ να πώ τα εξής:
1.Έχουν ρίξει ένα *30%* τις απαιτήσεις μνήμης. Δεν ξεπέρασε τα *90.000 Κ* και τα *130* (σε κατέβασμα και εγκατάστη add-on για παράδειγμα). O *IE7* φτάνει και τα *110* και *130* αντίστοιχα. (δεν μπόρεσα να τον δοκιμάσω με το βαρύ add-on του Natural Soft Reader διότι η εταιρεία δεν υποστηρίζει add-on για FF3)
 Υπάρχει περιθώριο βελτίωσης πιστέυω όσον αφορά την κατάσταση idle (εκεί δεν πέφτει κάτω από *58.400* ενώ ο IE7 αγγίζει τα *22*)
  2.Σε ταχύτητα βρίσκονται στα ίδια επίπεδα (άλλες σελίδες ανοίγουν γρηγορότερα με τον ένα,άλλες με τον άλλο).
  3. Όσον αφορά την προβολή των σελίδων, υπάρχει ένα μικρό πρόβλημα σε κάποιες *λίγες* και μόνο όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση μπάρας οριζόντιας κίνησης (η σελίδα παρουσιάζεται σε ποσοστό 100% μπροστά σου, μετακινώντας την μπάρα απλά βλέπεις ένα άσπρο περιθώριο, αυτό είναι όλο)

 Ενδεικτικά 'οσον αφορά τα επιμέρους στοιχεία:


Εχοντας συνηθίσει τον ΙΕ7 το έψαχνα μέσα στην σελίδα και το άθλιο ήταν κάτω  :Razz: 

Βολικότατο  :One thumb up: 

Εδώ ρίχνει 2 γύρους στον ΙΕ7. Πολύ χρηστικό.  :Clap:  

Δεν βρήκα αν έχει επιλογή να σου δείχνει όλες τις ανοιχτές καρτέλες σε μία ενιαία. (Αν δεν έχει, τότε εδώ ο ΙΕ7 ρίχνει γύρους στον FF3)  :Smile:  (και να υπάρχει σε add-on ισχύει το ίδιο καθώς δεν θεωρώ πως θα ήταν δύσκολο να το έχουν στις στάνταρ επιλογές)  :Thinking: 
Γενικό συμπέρασμα:
Έκαναν πολύ καλή δουλειά. :One thumb up:   Μπράβο τους  :Cool: 
Αυτή την φορά και παράλληλα με τον ΙΕ7 θα τον κρατήσω τον FF3 και θα τον χρησιμοποιώ. Άλλωστε ο ΙΕ7 είναι η μοναδική επιλογή για την περιήγηση σε αρκετά sites... 
 (Αντε να ανεβαίνει ο συναγωνισμός για να επωφελούμαστε εμείς οι χρήστες)....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Πώς μπορώ να αλλάξω το default λεξικό;


Δεξί κλικ σε text box, Languages.

----------


## lewton

> Δεξί κλικ σε text box, Languages.


Αλλάζει από εκεί το default;

----------


## [Insomniac]

Ναι αν έχεις προσθέσει λεξικό, μπορείς να το επιλέξεις από εκεί.

----------


## lewton

> Ναι αν έχεις προσθέσει λεξικό, μπορείς να το επιλέξεις από εκεί.


Μου φαίνεται ότι από εκεί αλλάζει μόνο για το τρέχον site.

----------


## stathiz

> Μου φαίνεται ότι από εκεί αλλάζει μόνο για το τρέχον site.


όχι αλλάζει μόνιμα. εγώ έχω βάλει english and greek και διορθώνει τα άπειρα λάθη μου παντού και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά...

----------


## WAntilles

> ...σαν χρήστης αποκλειστικά του ΙΕ7...
> 
> ...παράλληλα με τον ΙΕ7...
> 
> Άλλωστε ο ΙΕ7 είναι η μοναδική επιλογή για την περιήγηση σε αρκετά sites...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14350

----------


## c4lex

Ironfist, θα σπάσεις κάνα καρπό με τον IE7. Στον Opera και στον FF, αρκεί να πατήσεις / και αρχίζεις το ψάξιμο. Με IE7 αρνούμε να συγκρίνω το FF, έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα το IE7 μέχρι να γίνει browser της προκοπής.  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> όχι αλλάζει μόνιμα. εγώ έχω βάλει english and greek και διορθώνει τα άπειρα λάθη μου παντού και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά...


Εμένα πάλι θυμάται την αλλαγή που έκανα μόνο για το site όπου την έκανα. 

Μήπως έχεις ελληνικό firefox;

----------


## spotgr

Εμένα ρε παιδιά η χρήση μνήμης κάτω από τα 200 δεν πέφτει, είτε ένα TAB έχω ανοιχτό είτε 8 τα ίδια είναι.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Εμένα πάλι θυμάται την αλλαγή που έκανα μόνο για το site όπου την έκανα.
> 
> Μήπως έχεις ελληνικό firefox;


en-US έχω εγώ και λειτουργεί σ'όλα τα site.

----------


## lewton

> en-US έχω εγώ και λειτουργεί σ'όλα τα site.


Μπράβο.
Έχεις κατεβάσει πολλά λεξικά εκτός από το en-US;

----------


## crypter

> Εμένα ρε παιδιά η χρήση μνήμης κάτω από τα 200 δεν πέφτει, είτε ένα TAB έχω ανοιχτό είτε 8 τα ίδια είναι.


και μενα το ιδιο δεν ξερω γιατι...εχω δοκιμασει και απενεργοποιωντας ολα τα addons αλλα τα ιδια...τωρα ειναι στα 300MB επειδη ειχα ανοιξει πριν καμια 30αρια tabs αλλα τωρα εχω μονο 4-5.  :Thinking:

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Μπράβο.
> Έχεις κατεβάσει πολλά λεξικά εκτός από το en-US;


Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ προς το παρόν.

----------


## lewton

> Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ προς το παρόν.


Τελικά χρησιμοποιείς το English-Greek ή το ΕΝ-US;

----------


## c4lex

> και μενα το ιδιο δεν ξερω γιατι...εχω δοκιμασει και απενεργοποιωντας ολα τα addons αλλα τα ιδια...τωρα ειναι στα 300MB επειδη ειχα ανοιξει πριν καμια 30αρια tabs αλλα τωρα εχω μονο 4-5.


Cache είναι. Έχει πει ο manosdoc, νομίζω σε αυτό το thread κιόλας, πως το απενεργοποιείς. Αλλά αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα μνήμης, άστο έτσι. Καλύτερα είναι. Εγώ το τρέχω αυτή τη στιγμή σε laptop celeron 300Mhz με 160mb μνήμη όλη κι όλη και είναι κομπλέ. Όχι πολύ αποκρίσιμο λόγω μηχανήματος, αλλά από μνήμη κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## savids

> Εμένα ρε παιδιά η χρήση μνήμης κάτω από τα 200 δεν πέφτει, είτε ένα TAB έχω ανοιχτό είτε 8 τα ίδια είναι.


Ανοικτός 3 ώρες με όχι λιγοτερα από 7 tabs...η μνήμη μου είναι 2 GB.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Τελικά χρησιμοποιείς το English-Greek ή το ΕΝ-US;


Έχω en-US Firefox (απάντηση στην ερώτηση που έκανες στον stathiz, για το αν έχει ελληνικό firefox) και χρησιμοποιώ το English-Greek λεξικό, το οποίο λειτουργεί σε όλα τα site, επιλέγοντάς το με τον τρόπο που σου έχω αναφέρει στην αρχή.

Got it?

----------


## lewton

> Έχω en-US Firefox (απάντηση στην ερώτηση που έκανες στον stathiz, για το αν έχει ελληνικό firefox) και χρησιμοποιώ το English-Greek λεξικό, το οποίο λειτουργεί σε όλα τα site, επιλέγοντάς το με τον τρόπο που σου έχω αναφέρει στην αρχή.
> 
> Got it?


Συγχαρητήρια.
Εμένα πάλι δε λειτουργεί αυτόματα σε όλα τα site, και επιπλέον θέλω να φορτώσω και άλλα 3 λεξικά, οπότε περιμένω από κάποιον να μου πει που ακριβώς στα options υπάρχουν οι επιλογές των λεξικών.
Got it;

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Συγχαρητήρια.
> Εμένα πάλι δε λειτουργεί αυτόματα σε όλα τα site, και επιπλέον θέλω να φορτώσω και άλλα 3 λεξικά


Ας πρόσεχες...




> οπότε περιμένω από κάποιον να μου πει που ακριβώς στα options υπάρχουν οι επιλογές των λεξικών.
> Got it;


Κάτσε και περίμενε... Κάποιος θα σου πει, θα υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος.



Off Topic


		Και δεν άρχισαν για τα καλά και οι ζέστες...  :Thumb down: 



 :Closed topic:

----------


## stathiz

> Τελικά χρησιμοποιείς το English-Greek ή το ΕΝ-US;


και εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ως default μου το English-Greek. αν το αλλάξω αλλάζει όμως αλλάζει για τα πάντα.τον en-Us firefox έχω.περίεργο...

κάτι άλλο. έχει παρατηρήσει κάνεις ότι αν ζουμάρει κανείς σε κάποια σελίδα το ζούμ αυτό εφαρμόζεται αυτόματος σε όλες τις σελίδες του ίδιου σαϊτ. για παράδειγμα αν ζουμάρω σε αυτήν τη σελίδα και στη συνέχεια ανοίξω τη κεντρική σελίδα του adslgr.com αυτή θα έχει το ίδιο ζουμ με την τωρινή. και αν το αλλάξω σε μια από αυτές θα αλλάξει και για τις δυο.  
Ξέρει κάνεις αν μπορώ να το κάνω να μην γίνεται αυτό??

----------


## lewton

> Ας πρόσεχες...
> 
> 
> 
> Κάτσε και περίμενε... Κάποιος θα σου πει, θα υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Συγχαρητήρια, κατάφερες με 3 μόλις posts και μια τρομερή επίδειξη ξερολισμού και περιαυτολογίας να μπεις στην ignore list μου.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> και εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ως default μου το English-Greek. αν το αλλάξω αλλάζει όμως αλλάζει για τα πάντα.τον en-Us firefox έχω.περίεργο...


Anyway, βρήκα ένα εξαιρετικό add-on (Dictionary Switcher) και κάνω τη δουλειά μου καλύτερα από ό,τι ήλπιζα, αφού μπορώ με ένα κουμπάκι να αλλάζω από English-Greek σε ισπανικά, γαλλικά κλπ. To συνιστώ για όσους γράφουν και άλλες γλώσσες εκτός από αγγλικά και ελληνικά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## ZAGNA

Εμένα μου πιάνει μία 800άρα γιατί του έχω βάλει cache 1gb  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> Εμένα μου πιάνει μία 800άρα γιατί του έχω βάλει cache 1gb


τι να το κανεις τοσο cache? :Razz:  :Thinking:

----------


## [Insomniac]

Off Topic





> Συγχαρητήρια, κατάφερες με 3 μόλις posts και μια τρομερή επίδειξη ξερολισμού και περιαυτολογίας να μπεις στην ignore list μου.


Και είχα μια σκασίλα...  :Whistle: 

Όσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς, απλά τους επιστρέφω. Scripta manent, όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δει, να καταλάβει και να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.

Πας να βοηθήσεις και βρίσκεις και τον μπελά σου...

ΥΓ. Από ένα παλιό μέλος και δη editor, θα περίμενα τουλάχιστον για οτιδήποτε επί προσωπικού, να κάνει χρήση των pms... Ψιλά γράμματα αυτά για μερικούς φαίνεται...

Τεσπά, από την μεριά μου πάντως, ζητώ συγγνώμη στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες για το offtopic αυτού του μηνύματος.

----------


## albatross

*@lewton*
Έχω κατεβάσει την εκδοση en-US του firefox, και έχω φορτώσει 2 λεξικά επιπλέον. 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3439
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3451
αλλάζοντας λοιπόν λεξικό από το context menu σε ένα site, θυμάται την επιλογή μου και στα υπόλοιπα. 
Μήπως έχεις περάσει κάποιο add-on που δημιουργεί conflict? Στη θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα να απενεργοποιήσω όλα τα extensions και να το τσεκάρω.

----------


## sportguy

ενταξει δεν ειανι και τιποτα τρομερο το 3 τελικα!

----------


## lewton

> *@lewton*
> Έχω κατεβάσει την εκδοση en-US του firefox, και έχω φορτώσει 2 λεξικά επιπλέον. 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3439
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3451
> αλλάζοντας λοιπόν λεξικό από το context menu σε ένα site, θυμάται την επιλογή μου και στα υπόλοιπα. 
> Μήπως έχεις περάσει κάποιο add-on που δημιουργεί conflict? Στη θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα να απενεργοποιήσω όλα τα extensions και να το τσεκάρω.


Ναι, αυτό άρχισα να σκέφτομαι γιατί τον έχω ψιλοφορτώσει με τα λεξικά και τα σχετικά add-ons, αλλά εντάξει, τώρα με το Dictionary Switcher είμαι ΟΚ.

----------


## albatross

> Ναι, αυτό άρχισα να σκέφτομαι γιατί τον έχω ψιλοφορτώσει με τα λεξικά και τα σχετικά add-ons, αλλά εντάξει, τώρα με το Dictionary Switcher είμαι ΟΚ.


Kαι κατι ακομα που ξέχασα... η επιλογή λεξικού που έχεις κάνει πρεπει να φαινεται 
στο about**:config στη γραμμη 
*spellchecker.dictionary;English & Greek (ή οτι άλλο έχεις επιλέξει)*

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Kαι κατι ακομα που ξέχασα... η επιλογή λεξικού που έχεις κάνει πρεπει να φαινεται 
> στο about**:config στη γραμμη 
> *spellchecker.dictionary;English & Greek (ή οτι άλλο έχεις επιλέξει)*


Σωστός.  :One thumb up: 

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Spellchecker.dictionary

Επίσης, αν κάνατε "add to dictionary" κάποιες λάθος λέξεις και θέλετε να τις σβήσετε, βρίσκονται στο αρχείο persdict.dat στον φάκελο του profile σας.

----------


## VGP23

Off Topic





> Και είχα μια σκασίλα... 
> Πας να βοηθήσεις και βρίσκεις και τον μπελά σου...
> 
> ΥΓ. Από ένα παλιό μέλος και δη editor, θα περίμενα τουλάχιστον για οτιδήποτε επί προσωπικού, να κάνει χρήση των pms... Ψιλά γράμματα αυτά για μερικούς φαίνεται...


 :Rock On:

----------


## tenoros

Ξέρει κανείς αν θα έρθει σαν update στην v.2.0.0.014 ;;

----------


## tsigarid

Να πω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου, μετά από λίγες μέρες χρήσης μόνο ένα addon δεν παίζει, αλλά γενικά είμαι εντυπωσιασμένος. Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά, δεν πειράζει, θα βλέπω espn από τον ΙΕ  :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

> Ξέρει κανείς αν θα έρθει σαν update στην v.2.0.0.014 ;;


Γιατί αν το κατεβάσεις και το βάλεις τι έγινε ;
Θες να σου το πει κιόλας "Βγήκα, κατεβασέ με !" :Laughing:

----------


## ironfist

> Ironfist, θα σπάσεις κάνα καρπό με τον IE7. Στον Opera και στον FF, αρκεί να πατήσεις / και αρχίζεις το ψάξιμο. Με IE7 αρνούμε να συγκρίνω το FF, έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα το IE7 μέχρι να γίνει browser της προκοπής.


Όπως θα πρόσεξες, έδωσα "2 γύρους" υπέρ του FF όσον αφορά αυτή την κατηγορία λειτουργικότητας.  :Smile: 
 Σε αυτό το θέμα είναι μπροστά από τον ΙΕ.
Από την άλλη την σύγκριση την έκανα με τα χαρακτηριστικά που φέρουν ενσωματωμένα οι 2 browser.
(χρησιμοποιώ ΙΕ7 Pro που προσφέρει ανάλογες λειτουργίες με τα add-ons του FF)
Σε θέματα ασφάλειας δεν σκοπεύω να μπώ απλά γιατί είναι καθαρά θέμα του πως χρησιμοποιείς τον browser σου.  :Lock: 
Όπως ένας χρήστης μπορεί να κάνει τον ΙΕ ευάλωτο σε απειλές, το ίδιο ευάλωτο μπορεί να κάνει και τον FF.  :Whistle: 
 Υ.Γ
Το ότι κάποιος που είχε δοκιμάσει τον FF2 και για Χ λόγους δεν τον κράτησε, τώρα λέει πως παράλληλα με τον IE7 θα κρατήσει και τον FF3 νομίζω πως είναι το "ζουμί" της υπόθεσης.

----------


## c4lex

> Το ότι κάποιος που είχε δοκιμάσει τον FF2 και για Χ λόγους δεν τον κράτησε, τώρα λέει πως παράλληλα με τον IE7 θα κρατήσει και τον FF3 νομίζω πως είναι το "ζουμί" της υπόθεσης.


Πάσο. Δεν το πήγαινα για flame έτσι κι αλλιώς. Απλά ξέχασα τα smilies.  :Smile:

----------


## ironfist

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14350


To έχω  διαβάσει το συγκεκριμένο νήμα σχεδόν από την πρώτη στιγμή που έγινα μέλος του adslgr
Με άλλα συμφωνώ με άλλα διαφωνώ,είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα....
Και αν ήμουν ο μόνος που χρησιμοποιεί το pc μου, θα ήταν διαφορετικά.
Όμως το χρησιμοποιεί και η αδελφή μου κάποιες φορές για την δουλειά της και εκεί ο FF δεν είναι λειτουργικός όσο ο ΙΕ (μιας και μιλάμε για browsers στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα)
Και εξακολουθώ να υποστηρίζω πως όλα (όσον αφορά το θέμα ασφάλεια) έχουν να κάνουν με τον χρήστη.
Όπως άλλωστε οι ίδιοι οι δημιουργοί του FF3 για παράδειγμα αναφέρουν:



 Είναι λοιπόν καθαρά θέμα χρήστη να τρέξει για παράδειγμα να κατεβάσει ένα add-on που είτε είναι κακογραμένο είτε περιέχει κακόβουλο κώδικα, προτού αφήσει άλλους να το δοκιμάσουν, όπως και να αφήσει "περίεργες" σελίδες να εγκαταστήσουν ή να χρησιμοποιήσουν ήδη εγκατεστημενα  active X....
 Το θέμα είναι πως αυτή την φορά οι τύποι έκαναν πολύ καλή δουλειά με τον FF και μπράβο τους.

........Auto merged post: ironfist πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάσο. Δεν το πήγαινα για flame έτσι κι αλλιώς. Απλά ξέχασα τα smilies.


Ποιος πήγαινε για flame?  :Smile: 
 (δεν την ξέρω την λέξη παρά μόνο όταν αφορά την ομάδα μου...)  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## c4lex

> Ποιος πήγαινε για flame? 
>  (δεν την ξέρω την λέξη παρά μόνο όταν αφορά την ομάδα μου...)


Αν είσαι ΙΕ7, να αλλάξεις ομάδα. Εκτός αν είσαι fan του "όσο με πληγώνεις, τόσο με πορώνεις" κλπ κλπ  :Laughing:

----------


## VGP23

> Αν είσαι ΙΕ7, να αλλάξεις ομάδα. Εκτός αν είσαι fan του "όσο με πληγώνεις, τόσο με πορώνεις" κλπ κλπ


Διαφωνώ :Whistle: 

Ο ΙΕ έχει αποκτήσει αυτή την ασχημη φήμη κυρίως λόγω κακής χρήσης από τους ίδιους τους χρήστες, Oi οποιοι έχοντας windows χωρίς updates και χωρίς καμία περαίτέρω ρύθμιση  ασφαλείας στα ίντερνετ options (ναι...εκείνο το κουμπάκι "για προχωρημένους" που όλοι αγνοούν), κανουν εγκατάσταση οτιδήποτε activex τους χτυπήσει στην κίτρινη μπάρα και μετά απορούν... :Evil: 

Ο ΙΕ είναι το ίδιο  ασφαλής με τον Firefox και σχεδόν με οποιονδήποτε άλλο browser αν ο ίδιος ο χρήστης ξέρει πως να τον χρησιμοποιήσει. Οι διαφορές τους εντοπίζονται στη χρηστικότητα στο Customization και στη συμβατότητα.

Δεν βάζω link γιατί φεύγω τελείως off-topic  :Embarassed:

----------


## dvm

Off Topic


		Καλά κάνε εσύ web development στον ΙΕ7 χωρίς firebug και web developer και μετά σφύρα μου. Η Microsoft έχει μείνει πίσω, (βλ. tabs τα πρόσθεσε πόσα χρόνια μετά;; :Wink: , είναι ασύμβατη (σωστή υποστήριξη html, css, javascript). Όσο για την ασφάλεια, αν είναι να σε πρήζει συνέχεια για κάτι, και να συνηθίσεις να πατάς yes, ε ούτε κι αυτό είναι καλή τακτική, γιατί όπως λες θα το πατήσεις είτε από συνήθεια είτε από άγνοια και στο 5% που δεν πρέπει να το πατήσεις.

Εκ του αποτελέσματος φάνηκε ότι το δέσιμο του browser τόσο κοντά στο λειτουργικό (active x) ήταν χείριστη αρχιτεκτονική.

----------


## golity

Το Ιράν έχει κοντά 500.000 χιλιάδες downloads του Firefox http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/ (αρχίζω να τους έχω περισσότερο σε εκτίμηση  :Razz:  )

Υ.Γ. Λες επειδή έχουν δική τους διανομή linux;  :Thinking:  http://www.parsix.org http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=parsix

----------


## ironfist

> Διαφωνώ
> 
> Ο ΙΕ έχει αποκτήσει αυτή την ασχημη φήμη κυρίως λόγω κακής χρήσης από τους ίδιους τους χρήστες, Oi οποιοι έχοντας windows χωρίς updates και χωρίς καμία περαίτέρω ρύθμιση  ασφαλείας στα ίντερνετ options (ναι...εκείνο το κουμπάκι "για προχωρημένους" που όλοι αγνοούν), κανουν εγκατάσταση οτιδήποτε activex τους χτυπήσει στην κίτρινη μπάρα και μετά απορούν...
> 
> Ο ΙΕ είναι το ίδιο  ασφαλής με τον Firefox και σχεδόν με οποιονδήποτε άλλο browser αν ο ίδιος ο χρήστης ξέρει πως να τον χρησιμοποιήσει. Οι διαφορές τους εντοπίζονται στη χρηστικότητα στο Customization και στη συμβατότητα.
> 
> Δεν βάζω link γιατί φεύγω τελείως off-topic


Με πρόλαβες !  :Smile: 
Έτσι ακριβώς. Θα προσθέσω απλά πως ο ΙΕ έχει αποκτήσει -καλώς έως ένα βαθμό- την ασχημη φήμη του από τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις. 
Στο θέμα μας, ο ΙΕ7 με τις προεγκατεστημένες λειτουργίες, υστερεί σε χρηστικότητα από τον αντίστοιχο FF3, υπερέχει -ακόμη- σε συμβατότητα. (Δεν υπάρχει πλέον η διαφορά που υπήρχε με τον 2 όμως και πάλι υστερεί). 
Με το ΙΕPro είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα (ίσως και λίγο καλύτερα για τον απλό χρήστη, επειδή δεν θα κατεβάζει δοκιμαζόντας στην καμπούρα του pc του διάφορα add-on με το που σκάνε μύτη στην πιάτσα).  :Smile:  :Smile: 
 Υ.Γ (για να μην θεωρήσει κάποιος βιαστικός  :Smile:  πως γράφω εναντίον του FF3
τον παραπέμπω λίγο παραπάνω  :Wink: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=701

----------


## Dark Dominion

Υπάρχει κάποιο addon που σου επιτρέπει να εναλλάσεις τα διάφορα tabs με πατημένο το δεξί κουμπί του mouse και με ρολάρισμα του μεσαίου κουμπιού πάνω κάτω;

----------


## c4lex

Για την συμβατότητα, δείτε το σχόλιο του dvm   :Wink: 

Για την ασφάλεια και την χρηστικότητα, ό, τι σας βολεύει εσάς, τι να πω... Προσωπικά νιώθω το IE7 ξένο και την άλλη έκδοση που λες, ούτε που την ξέρω. Θυμάμαι το Maxathon ήταν καλό, αλλά δεν έχω και native windows install να με νοιάζουν πολύ οι συγκρίσεις χρηστικότητας με IE7.  :Razz:

----------


## tenoros

> Γιατί αν το κατεβάσεις και το βάλεις τι έγινε ;
> Θες να σου το πει κιόλας "Βγήκα, κατεβασέ με !"


XeXeXe..
Ok, ευχαριστώ!

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## manicx

> Στο θέμα μας, ο ΙΕ7 με τις προεγκατεστημένες λειτουργίες, υστερεί σε χρηστικότητα από τον αντίστοιχο FF3, υπερέχει -ακόμη- σε συμβατότητα. (Δεν υπάρχει πλέον η διαφορά που υπήρχε με τον 2 όμως και πάλι υστερεί).


Ποια συμβατότητα; Ο πιο ασύμβατος browser με τα W3C standards είναι. Απλά ο IE προσφέρει custom δυνατότητες που δυστυχώς υλοποιούνται από ΚΑΚΟΥΣ designers/developers. Μια σελίδα, αν θέλει να λέγεται σωστή, ακολουθεί τα W3C standards και τρέχει σωστά σε όλους τους browsers εκεί έξω.

----------


## ironfist

> Για την συμβατότητα, δείτε το σχόλιο του dvm  
> 
> Για την ασφάλεια και την χρηστικότητα, ό, τι σας βολεύει εσάς, τι να πω... Προσωπικά νιώθω το IE7 ξένο και την άλλη έκδοση που λες, ούτε που την ξέρω. Θυμάμαι το Maxathon ήταν καλό, αλλά δεν έχω και native windows install να με νοιάζουν πολύ οι συγκρίσεις χρηστικότητας με IE7.


Στο σχόλιο του φίλου dvm η απάντηση είναι διπλή.
1. Όταν θα έρθει ο ξάδελφος μου την Τετάρτη να δούμε το Γερμανία-Τουρκία και βάλουμε την ανηψία μου να παίξει στο pc (Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον FF3, έβαλα ένα ωραίο theme ειδικά γι αυτήν)  :Smile:  θα της πω να μην ντύσει τις κούκλες της online, προτού ασχοληθεί λιγάκι με scripts.
(Πιστεύω πως αντιλαμβάνεσαι την κεντρική ιδέα του παραδείγματος μου).
2. ΙΕPro   http://www.ie7pro.com/
Εννοείται πως ο καθένας επιλέγει αυτό που τα υποκειμενικά του κριτήρια του υποδεικνύουν.  :Cool:

----------


## VGP23

> δυνατότητες που δυστυχώς υλοποιούνται από ΚΑΚΟΥΣ designers/developers.


Ε όχι και κακοί!!! Μια χαρά παιδιά είναι...κοίτα εδώ:

http://www.arcanology.com/2008/06/17...for-firefox-3/

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## ironfist

> Ποια συμβατότητα; Ο πιο ασύμβατος browser με τα W3C standards είναι. Απλά ο IE προσφέρει custom δυνατότητες που δυστυχώς υλοποιούνται από ΚΑΚΟΥΣ designers/developers. Μια σελίδα, αν θέλει να λέγεται σωστή, ακολουθεί τα W3C standards και τρέχει σωστά σε όλους τους browsers εκεί έξω.


Δεν διαφωνώ.
 Εγώ όμως τι να κάνω που τυχαίνει κάποιες σελίδες ή online εφαρμογές δεν παρουσιάζονται σωστά με τον FF?    :What..?: 
Να κάνω μήνυση για παράδειγμα, στο λουλουδάκικο στην Αμερική, που ήθελα να στείλω λουλούδια στην ξαδέλφη μου που γέννησε και έβλεπα συνθέσεις του van Gogh με τον FF2?   :Painter: 
(Μακάρι να επικρατήσουν συγκεκριμένα standards και να βγούμε ωφελημένοι οι χρήστες).

----------


## flamelab

> Δεν διαφωνώ.
>  Εγώ όμως τι να κάνω που τυχαίνει κάποιες σελίδες ή online εφαρμογές δεν παρουσιάζονται σωστά με τον FF?


Oλες εμφανίζονται σωστότατα.

Εάν δεν εμφανίζονται, ο δημιουργός της σελίδας είναι καλύτερα να φτιάχνει sites για τα πανηγύρια.

Τα standards του Web δεν είναι σεβαστά απο τον ΙΕ. Απο τον FF ναι.

----------


## ironfist

> Ε όχι και κακοί!!! Μια χαρά παιδιά είναι...κοίτα εδώ:
> 
> http://www.arcanology.com/2008/06/17...for-firefox-3/


Νομίζω πως ο φίλος manicx αναφερόταν σε άνευ φαντασίας (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση)  :Smile:  δημιουργούς ιστοσελίδων και όχι στα παλληκάρια του ΙΕ7.
 (η τούρτα μου άνοιξε την όρεξη)  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*




			(λέω να πεταχτώ να πάρω μερικά γιαουρτοπαγωτάκια.....) :Whistle: 




........Auto merged post: ironfist πρόσθεσε 54 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

[QUOTE=flamelab;2146765]Oλες εμφανίζονται σωστότατα.

QUOTE]

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να καταλήξει σε αντιπαράθεση, όμως δεν έχεις δίκιο  :Smile: 
Φρέσκια-φρέσκια  :Smile: 
Ανέβηκα πάνω για καφέ με τον γαμπρό μου κατέβηκε η αδελφή μου να δει τα mail της και έτρεχα πάλι κάτω  :Razz: 


Η πλάκα είναι πως το πρώτο μου post ήταν για να πω τι καλή δουλειά έκαναν με τον FF3 και πως θα τον κρατήσω παράλληλα με τον ΙΕ7 και κοντεύω να καταλήξω σε υπερασπιστή του Bill Gates   :Mad: 
(ο "φανατισμός" δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος)

----------


## flamelab

:What..?:  Τι είναι αυτό το "Ωχ... το συστημα αντιμετωπισε πρόβλημα " ? :What..?: 

Xρησιμοποιώ Gmail εδώ και χρόνια, τον Firefox 3 απο την πρωτου Alpha έκδοση και ποτε δεν εμφανίστηκε ... αυτό

----------


## apavlidis2

Λοιπόν παιδιά έβαλα το firefox 3 αλλά θέλω 2 βοήθειες για κάποια θέματα. 

Πρώτον: βγήκε το google browser sync για το firefox 3;

Δεύτερον: στον ff 2 όταν πατούσες το Εργαλεία -> Πληροφορίες Σελίδας και έβλεπες όλα τα link της σελίδας στο tab Δεσμοί. Ενώ τώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή. Ξέρει κανείς που πήγε αυτό το feature;

Υ.Γ. Μάλλον το ανέβασα σε λάθος section. Sorry admin...

----------


## ironfist

> Τι είναι αυτό το "Ωχ... το συστημα αντιμετωπισε πρόβλημα " ?
> 
> Xρησιμοποιώ Gmail εδώ και χρόνια, τον Firefox 3 απο την πρωτου Alpha έκδοση και ποτε δεν εμφανίστηκε ... αυτό


Βασικά το ανέβασα μπας και το έχεις ξαναδεί μιας και χρησιμοποιείς FF (και όχι για να υπερασπιστώ τον συνταξιούχο από προχθές Μπιλάκο) και μου έλυνες την απορία. 
Αναγκάστηκα να τον κλείσω δια της βίας (και πάλι ζορίστηκα)  :ROFL:

----------


## JimBss

το greek-english σε μένα είναι αδικαιολόγητα βαρύ όταν προσπαθεί να αντικαταστήσει λέξεις,

----------


## globalnoise

> το greek-english σε μένα είναι αδικαιολόγητα βαρύ όταν προσπαθεί να αντικαταστήσει λέξεις,


Και μένα...

----------


## Tsene

> Υπάρχει κάποιο addon που σου επιτρέπει να εναλλάσεις τα διάφορα tabs με πατημένο το δεξί κουμπί του mouse και με ρολάρισμα του μεσαίου κουμπιού πάνω κάτω;


Για δοκίμασε το Tab Mix Plus
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1122

----------


## pelopas1

μπορει κανεις να μας υποδειξει πως θα σωσουμε τα bookmarks και τα log in  απο εκδοση 2.0.0.14 σε εκδοση 3.0?
διοτι εχω ακουσει, οτι σε μερικους users(απο ευρωπη και αμερικη) οταν βαλανε τα 3.0 δεν προστεθηκαν μαζι και τα bookmark αλλα και τα log in απο εκδοσεις 2.0

ΥΓ¨το δικο μου firefox δεν μπορει να δει την εκδοση 3.0 στα updates, οποτε αναγκαστικα πρεπει να τα περασω απο πανω

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπέρα,για δες λιγο εδω:
Loss of recent bookmarks/passwords/history on update to Firefox 3 
ειδικά στο λινκ που δινει



```
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Lost_bookmarks_after_Firefox_3_upgrade
```

γενικά στο kb.mozillazine του mozilla πρέπει να  εχει λύσεις.

----------


## thanasis38

υπαρχει καποιο addon που να ειναι αντιστοιχο του linkificaction, γιατι ο firefox3 δεν τον υποστηριζει?

----------


## albatross

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/518
Fetch Text URL (κατι παραπλησιο)

----------


## thanasis38

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## haHa

Εχει κανενας προβλημα με τον καινουριο FF3 οπου για 30 περιπου sec o FF3 χτυπαει 100% cpu usage 1-2 λεπτα μετα την εκκινηση του??(ακομα και αν εχω μονο ενα tab με blank page)

Το εχω και στα 2 μηχανηματα μου..



Υ.Γ.: Θα αρχισω να απενεργοποιω extensions μπας και φταιει καποιο απο αυτα.

----------


## karakou

K εγώ το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό. Μάλλον είναι πολλά τα addons για να αντέξει.

----------


## haHa

Μετα απο προχειρο ψαξιμο που εκανα, επεσα σε αυτην εδω τη σελιδα , οπου με παραπεμπει σε ενα thread στα Ubuntu forums που ειναι γνωστο το προβλημα με το FF3.

Το προβλημα φαινεται να ειναι στο sql database updates for phishing and forgery.


Λυση που λειτουργησε και για εμενα ειναι το σβησιμο του the urlclassifier3.sqlite αρχειου στο firefox profile .

(για linux στο  ~/.mozilla/firefox/some-random-profile-name/
για windows συνηθως στο C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\some-random-profile-name)

----------


## karakou

> Μετα απο προχειρο ψαξιμο που εκανα, επεσα σε αυτην εδω τη σελιδα , οπου με παραπεμπει σε ενα thread στα Ubuntu forums που ειναι γνωστο το προβλημα με το FF3.
> 
> Το προβλημα φαινεται να ειναι στο sql database updates for phishing and forgery.
> 
> 
> Λυση που λειτουργησε και για εμενα ειναι το σβησιμο του the urlclassifier3.sqlite αρχειου στο firefox profile .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή κάνει πολλαπλά queries στο google για phishing sites με λίγα λόγια. Thanx θα το κοιτάξω αν κ με βλέπω για opera ειδικά αν βρώ κάτι σα το noscript k to adblock.

----------


## stathiz

> υπαρχει καποιο addon που να ειναι αντιστοιχο του linkificaction, γιατι ο firefox3 δεν τον υποστηριζει?


όπως έχω γράψει και πιο πάνω υπάρχει beta έκδοση του linkificaction στο site:

http://yellow5.us/firefox/linkification

είναι η 1.3.4.

σε έμενα δουλεύει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## harris

> είναι η 1.1.4.


1.3.4 beta  :Razz:

----------


## jaggelo

> Για δοκίμασε το Tab Mix Plus
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1122


Η παρακάτω έκδοση του tab mix plus παίζει κανονικά σε fff3:
http://tmp.garyr.net/tab_mix_plus-dev-build.xpi

........Auto merged post: jaggelo πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ...
> Πρώτον: βγήκε το google browser sync για το firefox 3;
> ....


Όχι και μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να βγει νέα έκδοση γιατί η εξέλιξη του συγκεκριμένου addon έχει σταματήσει από την google.

Παραπλήσια εναλλακτική είναι addon για google bookmarks (π.χ. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2453)
και addon για μεταφορά των passwords (π.χ. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2848).
Βέβαια έτσι δεν συνγχρονίζονται καθόλου cookies και history, αλλά έχεις καλύτερη προστασία
στα passwords γιατιί δεν αποθηκεύονται σε κανένα server  :Wink:

----------


## stathiz

> Πρώτον: βγήκε το google browser sync για το firefox 3;


από ότι κατάλαβα παρόμοια δουλεία με το google browser sync κάνει και το foxmarks. είναι όμως αν δεν κάνω λάθος μόνο για τα bookmarks. δουλεύει πολύ καλά πάντως.

----------


## haHa

Αντι του google browser sync υπαρχει το Weave για τον Firefox 3!

----------


## Hunter 85

Στο youtube τα βιντεο δεν ανοιγουν με την μια αλλα φαινεται η εικόνα του macromedia flash player (ένα play) και μόνο εαν επιλάξω εγω τοτε αρχίζει η αναπαραγωγη. Τα προσθετα που έχω βάλει στον ff3 ειναι τα εξης:
-cs lite , customize google ,adslgr menu bar, malware search ,no script , flashblock, adblock pluw. 
Μηπως κάποιο απο αυτα ευθύνεται για αυτό; Εχει κανείς καποια  ιδέα;

----------


## viron

> Στο youtube τα βιντεο δεν ανοιγουν με την μια αλλα φαινεται η εικόνα του macromedia flash player (ένα play) και μόνο εαν επιλάξω εγω τοτε αρχίζει η αναπαραγωγη. Τα προσθετα που έχω βάλει στον ff3 ειναι τα εξης:
> -cs lite , customize google ,adslgr menu bar, malware search ,no script , flashblock, adblock pluw. 
> Μηπως κάποιο απο αυτα ευθύνεται για αυτό; Εχει κανείς καποια  ιδέα;


To flashblock.
H το αφαιρείς ή από το Αdd-ons- Extensions- 'Flashblock' - Preferences to απενεργοποιείς. Έχει όμως και whitelist όπου δηλώνεις site που αφήνει τα flash0objects να ανοίξουν.

Βύρων.

----------


## odys2008

Ναι..στο flashblock βάλε στην whitelist το youtube και θα στο βγάζει κατευθείαν. Πάντως αν έχεις το flashblock για τις διαφημίσεις μπορείς κάλλιστα να το βγάλεις. Με το adblock μια χαρά δεν εμφανίζονται.

----------


## Hunter 85

> To flashblock.
> H το αφαιρείς ή από το Αdd-ons- Extensions- 'Flashblock' - Preferences to απενεργοποιείς. Έχει όμως και whitelist όπου δηλώνεις site που αφήνει τα flash0objects να ανοίξουν.
> 
> Βύρων.





> Ναι..στο flashblock βάλε στην whitelist το youtube και θα στο βγάζει κατευθείαν. Πάντως αν έχεις το flashblock για τις διαφημίσεις μπορείς κάλλιστα να το βγάλεις. Με το adblock μια χαρά δεν εμφανίζονται.


To ρύθμισα και τωρα ειναι εντάξει. Ευχαριστω  :One thumb up:  :Cool:

----------


## Durdyn

Έχω πρόβλημα με ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς από το FF3. Δεν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα με τον προηγούμενο, ενώ δοκίμασα τον ΙΕ και παίζουν κανονικά. Φταίει κάποια επιλογή ή χρειάζεται κάποιο plugin (δεν μου γράφει κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## stathiz

> Έχω πρόβλημα με ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς από το FF3. Δεν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα με τον προηγούμενο, ενώ δοκίμασα τον ΙΕ και παίζουν κανονικά. Φταίει κάποια επιλογή ή χρειάζεται κάποιο plugin (δεν μου γράφει κάτι τέτοιο)


Εννοείς γενικά όλοι ή από κάποιο συγκεκριμένο site? Εμένα δε φορτώνουν στο e-radio.gr ανοίγει το παράθυρο και δεν κάνει τίποτα... από το live24 όμως π.χ. παίζουν κανονικά.αν ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει για το e-radio.gr μη το κρατάει για τον εαυτό του...

----------


## Durdyn

> Εννοείς γενικά όλοι ή από κάποιο συγκεκριμένο site? Εμένα δε φορτώνουν στο e-radio.gr ανοίγει το παράθυρο και δεν κάνει τίποτα... από το live24 όμως π.χ. παίζουν κανονικά.αν ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει για το e-radio.gr μη το κρατάει για τον εαυτό του...



Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ. Του live24 παίζουν, του e-radio παίζουν κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι όπως ο...Athens Party και ο ... Έρωτας Radio, σταθμοί που ανοίγουν σε διαφορετικά παράθυρα από τους υπόλοιπους. 
Αν ξέρει κανείς σε τι οφείλεται ας πει

----------


## Linus

Όλα καλά, αλλά καταναλώνει αρκετή μνήμη.

Με 2 tab ανοιχτά, γύρω στα 120mb.. 

Είναι normal αυτό?

----------


## utp

> Έχω πρόβλημα με ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς από το FF3. Δεν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα με τον προηγούμενο, ενώ δοκίμασα τον ΙΕ και παίζουν κανονικά. Φταίει κάποια επιλογή ή χρειάζεται κάποιο plugin (δεν μου γράφει κάτι τέτοιο)


Το ιδιο και μενα!!Πειτε αν ξερετε πως να το διορθωσουμε!
Στο e-radio δεν παιζει τιποτα ,στο live24 ολα OK.

----------


## harris

> Το ιδιο και μενα!!Πειτε αν ξερετε πως να το διορθωσουμε!
> Στο e-radio δεν παιζει τιποτα ,στο live24 ολα OK.


Γι'αυτό να ακούς μόνο ADSLGR Radio  :Razz:

----------


## utp

> Γι'αυτό να ακούς μόνο ADSLGR Radio


Aκουω και αυτο!! :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> Aκουω και αυτο!!


Εύγε νέε μου  :Razz:

----------


## stathiz

Λοιπόν βρήκα την απάντηση σχετικά με το e-radio.gr. Ο φταίχτης δεν είναι άλλος απο το αγαπημένο μας adblock plus. H απενεργοποίηση του οδήγησε στη κανονική λειτουργιά των links.
Αυτό που υποθέτω είναι ότι επειδή στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει έχει ενσωματωμένες διαφημίσεις από το google κάνει block όλο το παράθυρο. Όποτε η καλύτερη λύση που βρήκα είναι να επιλέξω disable on www.e-radio.gr απο τις επιλογές του adblock plus και δουλεύουν όλα μια χαρά τώρα.

Φυσικά όμως η λύση που προτάθηκε από τον harris είναι σαφώς πιο πλήρης!  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Λοιπόν βρήκα την απάντηση σχετικά με το e-radio.gr. Ο φταίχτης δεν είναι άλλος απο το αγαπημένο μας adblock plus. H απενεργοποίηση του οδήγησε στη κανονική λειτουργιά των links.
> Αυτό που υποθέτω είναι ότι επειδή στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει έχει ενσωματωμένες διαφημίσεις από το google κάνει block όλο το παράθυρο. Όποτε η καλύτερη λύση που βρήκα είναι να επιλέξω disable on www.e-radio.gr απο τις επιλογές του adblock plus και δουλεύουν όλα μια χαρά τώρα.
> 
> Φυσικά όμως η λύση που προτάθηκε από τον harris είναι σαφώς πιο πλήρης!


Απ τα πολυτιμα addons το ADD Block Plus και το Flashblock!
Οσο για ραδιοφωνο μετα την καταρρακωση των 9,84, 902 και ιδιως του Flash 9.6 ...
ADSLRadio και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα ... :Worthy:  Αντε και σε 24ωρη βαση το προγραμμα!!!

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Απ τα πολυτιμα addons το ADD Block Plus και το Flashblock!
> Οσο για ραδιοφωνο μετα την καταρρακωση των 9,84, 902 και ιδιως του Flash 9.6 ...
> ADSLRadio και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα ... Αντε και σε 24ωρη βαση το προγραμμα!!!


Δειτε και αυτο http://www.trance.fm/

----------


## manicx

> Δειτε και αυτο http://www.trance.fm/


Χρήση μνημης στους browsers:

http://dotnetperls.com/Content/Browser-Memory.aspx

----------


## Simpleton

> Χρήση μνημης στους browsers:
> 
> http://dotnetperls.com/Content/Browser-Memory.aspx


 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  για τον Safari. Ίσως να έχει διαφορετική συμπεριφορά σε Mac OS.

----------


## tsigarid

> Χρήση μνημης στους browsers:
> 
> http://dotnetperls.com/Content/Browser-Memory.aspx


Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν και χρησιμοποίησαν τον ΙΕ8, θα ήθελα να δω αυτό το τεστ με τον ΙΕ7, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Πραγματικά απογοητευτικός ο Safari!

----------


## Hunter 85

Kαλησπέρα. Αν κ χρησιμοποιούσα τον firefox 3 εκανα απεγκατασταση γιατι ειχε τοποθετηθει πάνω απο τον 2.0.0.14 Εκανα εγκατασταση απο την αρχη και δεν τον άνοιξα ωστε να φτιάξω πρώτα τον οδηγο προφιλ. 
Σημερα πηγα να φτιάξω τον οδηγο προφιλ κ κόλλησα στο πρώτο βήμα! 
Πηγα να κάνω απεγκατασταση του firefox αλλα δεν γινεται απο την προσθαφαίρεση!
Ουτε με το Cclaener. *Na σημειωσω οτι μεχρι εδω ο firefox δεν είχε τρέξει καθολου*

Το ακόμα πιο αξιοπεριεργο είναι οτι δεν ανοιγει κιολας. Παει να φορτωσει αλλα τζιφος. Τι μπορει να συμεβαίνει; Τι να κάνω δεδομένου οτι δεν είμαι σχετικός χρηστης.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## spartacus

το εχω ξαναρωτησει αλλα απαντηση δεν πήρα, πως γινετε ρε παιδια να πηγαινουν μπρος πισω ακαριαία οι σελιδες που εχουμε ήδη ανοίξει;

----------


## Simpleton

> το εχω ξαναρωτησει αλλα απαντηση δεν πήρα, πως γινετε ρε παιδια να πηγαινουν μπρος πισω ακαριαία οι σελιδες που εχουμε ήδη ανοίξει;


Δεν τις ξαναφορτώνει από το διαδίκτυο, αλλά τις ανακτά από την τοπική μνήμη cache.

----------


## Hunter 85

Παιδια υπάρχει χοντρο πρόβλημα! Ξεκίνησα να κάνω τον οδηγο δημιουργιας προφιλ Πληκτρολογώ στην εκτέλεση -profilemanager αλλα μου βγαζει οτι τα windows δεν ειναι δυνατον να το βρουν.
Ti συμβαίνει;  

Εκτος απο το παραπάνω. Δεν ανοιγει ο firefox, ουτε απεγκατασταση μπορει να γίνει απο τα Xp, ουτε με το ccleaner γινεται απεγκατασταση. Τι μπορει να έχει συνέβη. Εχθες εγινε η εγκατατασταση κ δεν ειχε ανοιχθει ο firefox

----------


## spartacus

> Δεν τις ξαναφορτώνει από το διαδίκτυο, αλλά τις ανακτά από την τοπική μνήμη cache.



επομένως τι πρέπει να αλλάξω στο about config; ποιες ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## Simpleton

> Παιδια υπάρχει χοντρο πρόβλημα! Ξεκίνησα να κάνω τον οδηγο δημιουργιας προφιλ Πληκτρολογώ στην εκτέλεση -profilemanager αλλα μου βγαζει οτι τα windows δεν ειναι δυνατον να το βρουν.
> Ti συμβαίνει;  
> 
> Εκτος απο το παραπάνω. Δεν ανοιγει ο firefox, ουτε απεγκατασταση μπορει να γίνει απο τα Xp, ουτε με το ccleaner γινεται απεγκατασταση. Τι μπορει να έχει συνέβη. Εχθες εγινε η εγκατατασταση κ δεν ειχε ανοιχθει ο firefox


Δοκίμασε με την εντολή


```
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -profilemanager
```




> επομένως τι πρέπει να αλλάξω στο about config; ποιες ρυθμίσεις;


Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις;

----------


## Hunter 85

[QUOTE=Skaf;2156428]Δοκίμασε με την εντολή


```
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -profilemanager
```

Τιποτα νεκρο.Δειχνει οτι παει να φορτωσει αλλα δεν

Υπάρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κατι σοβαρο; Εννοω ιος , κορη κ χεστ@;

----------


## spartacus

> Δοκίμασε με την εντολή
> 
> 
> ```
> "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -profilemanager
> ```
> 
> Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις;


θέλω αφου εχω αφήσει μια σελίδα και ανοίξω μια άλλη σελίδα όταν παταω να πάω πίσω στην προηγούμενη σελίδα να το κάνει ακαριαία, το ίδιο και όταν θελω να παω μπροστά

----------


## Simpleton

> θέλω αφου εχω αφήσει μια σελίδα και ανοίξω μια άλλη σελίδα όταν παταω να πάω πίσω στην προηγούμενη σελίδα να το κάνει ακαριαία, το ίδιο και όταν θελω να παω μπροστά


Λογικά αυτά γίνονται όσο ακαριαία μπορεί να δουλέψει η RAM και ο επεξεργαστής. Παρατηρείς κάποια καθυστέρηση;

----------


## spartacus

> Λογικά αυτά γίνονται όσο ακαριαία μπορεί να δουλέψει η RAM και ο επεξεργαστής. Παρατηρείς κάποια καθυστέρηση;


ναι παει αρκετα αργα μπρος πίσω, οταν όμως ανοίξω τον οπερα τοτε οι σελίδες μπρος πίσω πάνε σφαίρα, κάποια ρύθμιση υπήρχε αλλά δεν την θυμάμαι πια

----------


## Hunter 85

> Λογικά αυτά γίνονται όσο ακαριαία μπορεί να δουλέψει η RAM και ο επεξεργαστής. Παρατηρείς κάποια καθυστέρηση;


Skaf αν πάω κ τα σβήσω με το χερι θα μείνουν κομματια στη registry. Me ενα καθαρισμα με ccleaner θα είμαι εντάξει;

----------


## Simpleton

> Skaf αν πάω κ τα σβήσω με το χερι θα μείνουν κομματια στη registry. Me ενα καθαρισμα με ccleaner θα είμαι εντάξει;


Δοκίμασες να το επανεγκαταστήσεις; Αν σου κάνει νούμερα, σβήσε ό,τι έχει στο C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\ (το ξέρω, πολύ μπακαλίστικο).

----------


## Hunter 85

> Δοκίμασες να το επανεγκαταστήσεις; Αν σου κάνει νούμερα, σβήσε ό,τι έχει στο C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\ (το ξέρω, πολύ μπακαλίστικο).


Nai δεν γινεται απεγκατασταση! Εχω ανοιξει ενα thread θα περιμένω πρώτα κ μετα!

----------


## albatross

> Εκτος απο το παραπάνω. Δεν ανοιγει ο firefox, ουτε απεγκατασταση μπορει να γίνει απο τα Xp, ουτε με το ccleaner γινεται απεγκατασταση. Τι μπορει να έχει συνέβη. Εχθες εγινε η εγκατατασταση κ δεν ειχε ανοιχθει ο firefox


Δοκιμασε να το ξαναεγκαταστησεις απο πάνω, και μετα προσπαθησε να το βγαλεις.

----------


## Simpleton

> Nai δεν γινεται απεγκατασταση! Εχω ανοιξει ενα thread θα περιμένω πρώτα κ μετα!


Όχι απεγκατάσταση. Επανεγκατάσταση χωρίς απεγκατάσταση.

Edit: [ Με πρόλαβες, albatross ]

----------


## crypter

δοκιμασε να τον απεγκαταστησεις με το your uninstaller 2008 (ψαξε google) και πριν ξαναεγκαταστησεις τον ff κανε 2-3 καθαρισμους registry.
αν δεν πετυχει με αυτο τοτε σβησε χειροκινητα οτι φακελους/αρχεια εχει ο ff στο pc σου και μετα καθαρισε τα καταλοιπα κλειδια με το ccleaner (καθαρισμος registry)  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212461

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

OMFG ΟΙ ΕΞΩΓΗΙΝΟΙ  ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ!!!!!!!
About**:Robots

----------


## crypter

> OMFG ΟΙ ΕΞΩΓΗΙΝΟΙ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ!!!!!!!
> about**:Robots


[omg] ειναι ηδη παλιο αυτο, εχει ξαναφερθει και σε αλλο νημα  :Razz:  [/omg] :Laughing:

----------


## axinosgr

Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα: στον παλιό _Firefox v.2_ στα bookmarks του είχε την εντολή *sort by name (με δεξί κλικ πάντα)* ενώ στο καινούριο το _Firefox v.3_ δεν υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή στα bookmarks. Ξέρει κανείς πως λύνεται αυτό το πρόβλημα....??????

----------


## crypter

> Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα: στον παλιό _Firefox v.2_ στα bookmarks του είχε την εντολή *sort by name (με δεξί κλικ πάντα)* ενώ στο καινούριο το _Firefox v.3_ δεν υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή στα bookmarks. Ξέρει κανείς πως λύνεται αυτό το πρόβλημα....??????


πας νομιζω στο organize bookmarks μετα στο view και μετα sort κτλ :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris

Μπορείς να πας στο Organize Bookmarks και να πατήσεις την καρτέλα Name και να τα βλέπεις από εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## Reb0rn

οποιος εχει βαλει firefox 3 και εχει windows 32bit , ας κανει ενα κοπο να ανοιξει τα :

εργαλεια --> προσθετα --> προσθετες λειτιυργιες 


εκει μεσα θα βρει αν εχει κανει update το λειτουργικο του to microsoft DRM plugin  :Smile: 

μπορει να το κανει ανετα disable.

σε xp sp2 ηταν μεσα , σε xp sp1 οχι  και σε win 64 οχι παλι .

αρα αυτοματα ο καλος μας firefox 3 ανυχνευει το εν λογω plugin και ναι μεν τον αποδεχεται ( "ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη ...!!!!" ) παρολαυτα μπορεις να τον κοψεις .....

υ.ς. σε vistα δεν νομιζω να μην το βρει ...αχαχαχαχ

----------


## crypter

> οποιος εχει βαλει firefox 3 και εχει windows 32bit , ας κανει ενα κοπο να ανοιξει τα :
> 
> εργαλεια --> προσθετα --> προσθετες λειτιυργιες
> 
> 
> εκει μεσα θα βρει αν εχει κανει update το λειτουργικο του to microsoft DRM plugin
> 
> μπορει να το κανει ανετα disable.
> 
> ...


ευχαριστ πολυ δεν το ειχα προσεξει ...μολις το εκοψα :Razz:

----------


## axinosgr

> πας νομιζω στο organize bookmarks μετα στο view και μετα sort κτλ





> Μπορείς να πας στο Organize Bookmarks και να πατήσεις την καρτέλα Name και να τα βλέπεις από εκεί


*Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν πολύ παίζει γιατί εάν ξανανοίξεις το organize bookmarks τις έχει μηδενισει τις ρυθμισεις και εξαλου στο προηγουμενο firefox δεν χρειαζοταν ολη αυτη η διαδικασια....*




> οποιος εχει βαλει firefox 3 και εχει windows 32bit , ας κανει ενα κοπο να ανοιξει τα :
> 
> εργαλεια --> προσθετα --> προσθετες λειτιυργιες 
> 
> 
> εκει μεσα θα βρει αν εχει κανει update το λειτουργικο του to microsoft DRM plugin 
> 
> μπορει να το κανει ανετα disable.
> 
> ...


*1. Τι γλυτώνουμε με αυτό...????, και
2. Μηπως κόβει μετά τίποτα...????*

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6839

----------


## Reb0rn

> *1. Τι γλυτώνουμε με αυτό...????, και
> 2. Μηπως κόβει μετά τίποτα...????*



Μετα δεν ξερω αλλα πριν ξερει ο γουγλης .

DRM : http://www.google.gr/search?q=DRM&ie...ient=firefox-a

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα: στον παλιό _Firefox v.2_ στα bookmarks του είχε την εντολή *sort by name (με δεξί κλικ πάντα)* ενώ στο καινούριο το _Firefox v.3_ δεν υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή στα bookmarks. Ξέρει κανείς πως λύνεται αυτό το πρόβλημα....??????


Υπάρχει και πάλι αυτή η επιλογή, απλά πρέπει να πατήσεις δεξί κλικ πάνω στο φάκελο που βρίσκονται τα bookmarks που θέλεις να ταξινομήσεις και όχι πάνω στο bookmark, όπως γινόταν στο v.2.

----------


## axinosgr

> Μετα δεν ξερω αλλα πριν ξερει ο γουγλης .
> 
> DRM : http://www.google.gr/search?q=DRM&ie...ient=firefox-a


*
Σε ευχαριστώ και θέλω να σε ρωτήσω....Με ένα απλό disable είμαστε εντάξει σε αυτή τη περίπτωση...????*




> Υπάρχει και πάλι αυτή η επιλογή, απλά πρέπει να πατήσεις δεξί κλικ πάνω στο φάκελο που βρίσκονται τα bookmarks που θέλεις να ταξινομήσεις και όχι πάνω στο bookmark, όπως γινόταν στο v.2.


*Είσαι Θεός....*

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> οποιος εχει βαλει firefox 3 και εχει windows 32bit , ας κανει ενα κοπο να ανοιξει τα :
> 
> εργαλεια --> προσθετα --> προσθετες λειτιυργιες 
> 
> 
> εκει μεσα θα βρει αν εχει κανει update το λειτουργικο του to microsoft DRM plugin 
> 
> μπορει να το κανει ανετα disable.
> 
> ...



Φχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :One thumb up:  .

----------


## Hunter 85

Εχω το Adbloki plus στον ff αλλα δεν έχω κάνει ρυθμίσεις! Ξέρει κανεις πως γίνονται; τιποτα οδηγιες;

----------


## tsigarid

Γενικά μιλώντας, δεν πρέπει να κάνεις τίποτα. Αν δεις ότι σου κόβει παραπάνω πράματα, ή λιγότερα, συζητάμε. Γενικά οι προεπιλογές είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## thane

παιδιά καλησπέρα.

έκανα αναβάθμιση στον firefox 3 και χάθηκαν όλα τα bookmarks μου. μου εμφάνισε κατι bookmarks που έιχα 5 μήνες πριν. υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τα ξαναβρώ?

να σημειώσω ότι έκανα επαναφορά συστήματος (εχω vista) και απλά δεν άνοιγε ο firefox. oπότε το ξαναγύρισα στην τωρίνη κατάσταση.

η προηγούμενη έκδοση firefox που είχα ήταν η 2.

ελπίζω να γίνεται κάτι γιατί έχω ξενερώσει.

edit:
τελικά βρήκα αυτό το λινκ από έναν φίλο πιο πάνω.

----------


## sportguy

εγω ενα προβλημα στο σκρολινγκ με το ποντικι... ενω πηγαινω προσ τα κατω μου κανει κατι περιεργα και μου το ανεβαζει λιγο... ειναι σιγουρα το φαιρφοξ γιατι δεν μου συμβαινει πουθενα αλλου για να ητανε προβλημα το ποντικιου.

----------


## harris

> έκανα αναβάθμιση στον firefox 3 και χάθηκαν όλα τα bookmarks μου. μου εμφάνισε κατι bookmarks που έιχα 5 μήνες πριν. υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τα ξαναβρώ?


Οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους  :Razz:

----------


## fits79

1. Υπάρχει τρόπος βγάλουμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από τους σελιδοδείκτες τα: "bookmarks menu & unfiled bookmarks" και αν γίνετε και το "bookmark toolbar" ώστε να έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ τα αγαπημένα μας σάϊτ στους σελιδοδείκτες.
2. Οι περισσότεροι από τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς που είχα στο "mozilla firefox 2.0.0.14" έχουν χαθεί ή έχουν μπερδευτεί με άλλα σάϊτ πως μπορώ να τους επαναφέρω στη σωστή τους κατάσταση(Όπως ήτανε δηλαδή στον mozilla firefox 2.0.0.14)?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tryfonaration

Ρε παιδιά, έβαλα τον Firefox 3 σε ολόφρεσκια εγκατάσταση XP SP3 και μου κρασάρει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι στα καλά καθούμενα! Είμαι ο μόνος που το παθαίνει?
Στο Ubuntu 8.04 πάντως είναι πάρα πολύ σταθερός. Μόνο με τα φλας φρικάρει που και που.

----------


## manoulamou

Στο κανει σε ολες τις σελιδες ή μονο σε συγκεκριμενες πχ στο forum
γιατι καποιοι ανεφεραν προβληματα με το site!
 :Thinking:

----------


## crypter

> Ρε παιδιά, έβαλα τον Firefox 3 σε ολόφρεσκια εγκατάσταση XP SP3 και μου κρασάρει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι στα καλά καθούμενα! Είμαι ο μόνος που το παθαίνει?
> Στο Ubuntu 8.04 πάντως είναι πάρα πολύ σταθερός. Μόνο με τα φλας φρικάρει που και που.


δοκιμασε να απενεργοποιησεις ενα ενα τα addons δοκιμαζωντας καθε φορα αν κρασαρει :Thinking:

----------


## antreas9

ίσως δεν είναι το κατάλληλο σημείο για να ρωτήσω, αλλά δεν ξέρω που αλλού να ρωτήσω, και δε θέλω να ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα...
οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:
1) όταν πάω να πληκτρολογήσω τη διεύθυνση, πατώντας ένα γράμμα, μου βγάζει πιθανές προηγούμενες διευθύνσεις. Πως σταματάει αυτό? (έχω ήδη τσεκάρει στα options, να μην κρατάει ιστορία, αλλά δεν πιάνει)
2) επίσης, πως γίνεται, στα διάφορα σάιτς, όταν πληκτρολογώ μια λέξη (πχ, νέο τίτλο θέματος σε ε΄να τόπικ, ή το μαίηλ μου για sign on σε κάποιο σάιτ), να μην κρατάει ιστορικότητα?
3) έχω πατήσει να κρατάει τα στοιχεια μου ο firefox σε ένα σάιτ, αλλά δε θέλω πια...Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό? σβήνω κάποιο cookie? και αν ναι,πως?

(το πόσταρα πριν,σε ποιο...άσχετο σημείο, σόρρυ)!

----------


## crypter

> 2) επίσης, πως γίνεται, στα διάφορα σάιτς, όταν πληκτρολογώ μια λέξη (πχ, νέο τίτλο θέματος σε ε΄να τόπικ, ή το μαίηλ μου για sign on σε κάποιο σάιτ), να μην κρατάει ιστορικότητα?


ολα αυτα που ζητας ειναι στο tools/options (εργαλεια/επιλογες) το συγκεκριμενο στην καρτελα privacy/ιδιοτικοτητα οπου επιλεγεις αν θες ιστορικο η οχι, στην ιδια καρτελα ρυθμιζεις αν θες να σου σβηνει καθε φορα τα cookies τα passwords κτλ καθε φορα που κλεινεις τον firefox, αν ψαξεις λιγο θα τα βρεις ολα εκει  :Smile:

----------


## antreas9

> ολα αυτα που ζητας ειναι στο tools/options (εργαλεια/επιλογες) το συγκεκριμενο στην καρτελα privacy/ιδιοτικοτητα οπου επιλεγεις αν θες ιστορικο η οχι, στην ιδια καρτελα ρυθμιζεις αν θες να σου σβηνει καθε φορα τα cookies τα passwords κτλ καθε φορα που κλεινεις τον firefox, αν ψαξεις λιγο θα τα βρεις ολα εκει


ήδη έχω σβήσει από εκεί την επιλογή για ιστορικό, αλλά δε θέλω να σβήσω τα cookies, μόνο για ένα συγκεκριμένο σάιτ θέλω να σβήσω.
Αυτό που δε θέλω, είναι όταν γράφω ένα γράμμα από ένα σάιτ, να μου βγάζει από κάτω, όλα τα σίατς που έχω μπει και έχουν αυτό το γράμμα.
και το δεύτερο που ρωτάω, είναι, πως γίνεται, όταν πχ μπαίνω στο adslgr, και πάω να κάνω Log on, και πατάω an...,  να ΜΗΝ μου βγάζει το antreas9, που είναι το username Μου (δεν έχω πατήσει να με θυμάται )!

----------


## crypter

> και το δεύτερο που ρωτάω, είναι, πως γίνεται, όταν πχ μπαίνω στο adslgr, και πάω να κάνω Log on, και πατάω an..., να ΜΗΝ μου βγάζει το antreas9, που είναι το username Μου (δεν έχω πατήσει να με θυμάται )!


σβηνεις τα cookies για να μην θυμαται το username σου (η το συγκεκριμενο του εκαστοτε σιτε βρισκωντας τον φακελο που αποθυκευονται τα cookies και ειναι νομιζω καπου στο application data του documents and settings αν θυμαμαι καλα) :Thinking:

----------


## lazar

Μια καλή ιδέα είναι νομίζω να βάλετε τον portable για δοκιμή, όσοι δεν θέλετε να χάσετε εντελώς τον 2. Εγώ αυτό έκανα κι έτσι πειραματίζομαι άφοβα. Ουσιαστικά κοπιάρισα τον φάκελλο από το στικάκι.

http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable

----------


## antreas9

αυτή η μπούρδα, που βγάζει όλα τα σάιτς που περιέχουν το γράμμα που πληκτρολογείς,δε φεύγει με τίποτα?

----------


## Dimitris

Εμένα με έχει βολέψει αυτό. Πολλές φορές δεν θυμάμαι από τι αρχίζει η διεύθυνση και βάζω το όνομα του site  :Very Happy:

----------


## harris

> Εμένα με έχει βολέψει αυτό. Πολλές φορές δεν θυμάμαι από τι αρχίζει η διεύθυνση και βάζω το όνομα του site


Και δεν είσαι ο μόνος! Εγώ το έχω καταβολευτεί λέμε!  :Thumbs up: 

Αλλά περί ορέξεως... κολοκυθόπιτα  :Razz:

----------


## jim_p

> αυτή η μπούρδα, που βγάζει όλα τα σάιτς που περιέχουν το γράμμα που πληκτρολογείς,δε φεύγει με τίποτα?


Δες λιγο εδω
http://www.askvg.com/how-to-disable-...la-firefox-30/

Υπαρχει επισης και ενα addon, το oldbar, που το κανει να συμπεριφερεται οπως στην 2,

----------


## fits79

> 1. Υπάρχει τρόπος βγάλουμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από τους σελιδοδείκτες τα: "bookmarks menu & unfiled bookmarks" και αν γίνετε και το "bookmark toolbar" ώστε να έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ τα αγαπημένα μας σάϊτ στους σελιδοδείκτες.
> 2. Οι περισσότεροι από τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς που είχα στο "mozilla firefox 2.0.0.14" έχουν χαθεί ή έχουν μπερδευτεί με άλλα σάϊτ πως μπορώ να τους επαναφέρω στη σωστή τους κατάσταση(Όπως ήτανε δηλαδή στον mozilla firefox 2.0.0.14)?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Εμένα ρε παιδιά γιατί με γράφετε??? Υπάρχει τρόπος ή όχι?

----------


## crypter

Off Topic


		 απο τοτε που εγκατεστησα τον ff3 παρατηρω οτι μου τρωει πααααρα πολυ μνημη, με 10λεπτο λειτουργιας και με ανοιγμενα μονο 30-40 tabs μου βγαζει 400+ MB ενω με ff2 ειχα το πολυυ 300. το θεμα βεβαια δεν ειναι η μνημη γιατι ετσι και αλλιως 2GB εχω αλλα το γεγονος οτι με 30+ tabs ανοιχτα μου κολλαει οποτε αλλαζω απο ενα tab σε ενα αλλο και αναγκαζομαι να τον κλεινω και να τον ξανανοιγω. και φυσικα παρατηρω το ιδιο με ενεργοποιημενα και απενεργοποιημενα ολα τα addons/themes κτλ. κριμα γιατι δεν θελω να ξαναπαω σε ff2  :Thinking:

----------


## Simpleton

> 1. Υπάρχει τρόπος βγάλουμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από τους σελιδοδείκτες τα: "bookmarks menu & unfiled bookmarks" και αν γίνετε και το "bookmark toolbar" ώστε να έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ τα αγαπημένα μας σάϊτ στους σελιδοδείκτες.
> 2. Οι περισσότεροι από τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς που είχα στο "mozilla firefox 2.0.0.14" έχουν χαθεί ή έχουν μπερδευτεί με άλλα σάϊτ πως μπορώ να τους επαναφέρω στη σωστή τους κατάσταση(Όπως ήτανε δηλαδή στον mozilla firefox 2.0.0.14)?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


1. Δεν νομίζω, γιατί αυτά είναι υποκατηγορίες των σελιδοδεικτών. Ό,τι θέλεις, το βάζεις στην κάθε ενότητα ανάλογα με το πού θέλεις να εμφανίζεται. Αυτή τη στιγμή πώς είναι οργανωμένοι οι σελιδοδείκτες σου;

2. Δοκίμασε το εργαλείο «Εισαγωγή» από το μενού «Αρχείο».

----------


## fits79

Φίλε αποκλείεται να μην μπορείς να τα απενεργοποιήσεις εντελώς καθότι υπάρχει και το "about**:config" αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια εντολή να απενεργοποιήσω.

----------


## nnn

> αυτή η μπούρδα, που βγάζει όλα τα σάιτς που περιέχουν το γράμμα που πληκτρολογείς,δε φεύγει με τίποτα?


Για δες τις επιλογές στο about**:config με φίλτρο urlbar

----------


## gkimonas

> Για δες τις επιλογές στο about**:config με φίλτρο urlbar


Το έκανα κ εγώ, ανακουφίστηκα.

Thanks  :One thumb up:

----------


## fits79

Ρε φίλε nnn μήπως γνωρίζεις και πως φεύγουν από τα αγαπημένα οι μπάρες :

Υπάρχει τρόπος βγάλουμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από τους σελιδοδείκτες τα: "bookmarks menu & unfiled bookmarks" και αν γίνετε και το "bookmark toolbar" ώστε να έχουμε *ΜΟΝΟ* τα αγαπημένα μας σάϊτ και τίποτα άλλο στους σελιδοδείκτες.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## yan73

Πολλα random κρασαρισματα ρε παιδια.
Ειδικα στο Yahoo Mail ειναι θαυμα αν προλαβεις να κανεις δουλεια.
Δοκιμασα οτι προτεινεται στο νετ αλλα δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.Εν αναμονη update μαλλον... :Thumb down:

----------


## haris_led

ναι και σε μένα έχει κάνει μερικά αν και πιστεύω ότι φταίνε τα addons.
ελπίζω να τα ανανεώσουν σύντομα  :Smile:

----------


## crypter

> Πολλα random κρασαρισματα ρε παιδια.
> Ειδικα στο Yahoo Mail ειναι θαυμα αν προλαβεις να κανεις δουλεια.
> Δοκιμασα οτι προτεινεται στο νετ αλλα δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.Εν αναμονη update μαλλον...


δοκιμασε απενεργοποιωντας ενα ενα τα addons δεν γινεται να σου συμβαινει ετσι :Thinking:

----------


## vothros

Εγώ εκεί που περιηγούμαι με πετάει έξω, έτσι απλά. Και δεν έχω τίποτα add-ons, μόνο πολλούς σελιδοδείκτες αλλά αυτό δεν πιστεύω έχει σχέση. Άντε να δούμε και το update...

----------


## nnn

> Ρε φίλε nnn μήπως γνωρίζεις και πως φεύγουν από τα αγαπημένα οι μπάρες :
> 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος βγάλουμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από τους σελιδοδείκτες τα: "bookmarks menu & unfiled bookmarks" και αν γίνετε και το "bookmark toolbar" ώστε να έχουμε *ΜΟΝΟ* τα αγαπημένα μας σάϊτ και τίποτα άλλο στους σελιδοδείκτες.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει κάτι.

----------


## flamelab

Σας βγήκε update για 3.0.1 ; Εμενα μόλις πριν λίγο. Στον ftp της Mozilla ήδη εχουν έτοιμο το 3.0.2

----------


## kuja

> Ρε φίλε nnn μήπως γνωρίζεις και πως φεύγουν από τα αγαπημένα οι μπάρες :
> 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος βγάλουμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από τους σελιδοδείκτες τα: "bookmarks menu & unfiled bookmarks" και αν γίνετε και το "bookmark toolbar" ώστε να έχουμε *ΜΟΝΟ* τα αγαπημένα μας σάϊτ και τίποτα άλλο στους σελιδοδείκτες.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


ετσι? :Thinking:

----------


## fits79

Τι εννοείς ρε φίλε? Εγώ είπα ότι θέλω να βγουν εντελώς όχι να μετακομίσουν αλλού.

----------


## kuja

> Τι εννοείς ρε φίλε? Εγώ είπα ότι θέλω να βγουν εντελώς όχι να μετακομίσουν αλλού.


Αν θες αυτα τα βγαζεις(αυτα που εχω βαλει εγω αν εννοεις)......
εκτος αν λεμε αλλο......

----------


## crypter

> Σας βγήκε update για 3.0.1 ; Εμενα μόλις πριν λίγο. Στον ftp της Mozilla ήδη εχουν έτοιμο το 3.0.2


οχι τιποτα εδω  :Sad:   :Thinking:

----------


## kuja

> Σας βγήκε update για 3.0.1 ; Εμενα μόλις πριν λίγο. Στον ftp της Mozilla ήδη εχουν έτοιμο το 3.0.2


ουτε εδω ουτε ληψη ενημερωσης..... :Sad:

----------


## flamelab

ο en-US είναι όμως, όχι ο ελληνικος.

----------


## jaggelo

> Σας βγήκε update για 3.0.1 ; Εμενα μόλις πριν λίγο. Στον ftp της Mozilla ήδη εχουν έτοιμο το 3.0.2


Μου βγήκε και μάλιστα σε  firefox portable  :Smile:

----------


## crypter

> ο en-US είναι όμως, όχι ο ελληνικος.


 :Embarassed:  φταιει που δεν εκανα restart τον ff  :Razz:

----------


## yan73

Μεχρι στιγμης η 3.1 ΔΕΝ μου κρασαρει στο Yahoo Mail που ηταν και το μεγαλο προβλημα.
Μαλλον διορθωθηκε το θεμα... :One thumb up:

----------


## magnuslupus

Μολις μπήκα άρχισε το update :ROFL:  Για να δούμε...

----------


## flamelab

> Μεχρι στιγμης η 3.1 ΔΕΝ μου κρασαρει στο Yahoo Mail που ηταν και το μεγαλο προβλημα.
> Μαλλον διορθωθηκε το θεμα...


3.*0*.1 μην βιάζεσαι  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> 3.*0*.1 μην βιάζεσαι


το αναβαθμισα και εγω, ενα ευχαριστο οτι μολις το δοκιμασα με 50+ tabs ανοιχτα και ηταν γυρω στα 220MB ενω στην 3(εκδοση) εφτανε τα 350+ (σε μενα τουλαχιστον κατι παραξενο αφου με τον 2 δεν ειχα προβλημα :Thinking: )  :Razz:

----------


## Hunter 85

Gia ποιο λόγο έγινε το update;Εμένα 1 λεπτό κρατησε κ βασικά το καταλαβα απο το Panda που το μπλόκαρε!

----------


## apollokk

> Gia ποιο λόγο έγινε το update;Εμένα 1 λεπτό κρατησε κ βασικά το καταλαβα απο το Panda που το μπλόκαρε!


εβγαλαν οι developers μια καινουρια *ημι*-εκδοση... ηθελες να μη στη δωσουν? με αυτη τη λογικη, δεν υπαρχει λογος υπαρξης των updates... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hunter 85

> εβγαλαν οι developers μια καινουρια *ημι*-εκδοση... ηθελες να μη στη δωσουν? με αυτη τη λογικη, δεν υπαρχει λογος υπαρξης των updates...


Ειπα κατι τετοιο;  :Mad:

----------


## nnn

bugfixes



> Firefox 3.0.1 fixed several issues found in Firefox 3.
> 
>     * Fixed several security issues.
>     * Fixed several stability issues.
>     * Fixed an issue where the phishing and malware database did not update on first launch.
>     * Under certain circumstances, Firefox 3.0 did not properly save the SSL certificate exceptions list.
>     * Updated the internal Public Suffix list.
>     * In certain cases, installing Firefox 2 in the same directory in which Firefox 3 has been installed resulted in Firefox 2 being unstable. This issue was fixed as part of Firefox 2.0.0.15.
>     * Fixed an issue where, when printing a selected region of content from the middle of a page, some of the output was missing (bug 433373).
>     * Fixed a Linux issues where, for users on a PPP connection (dialup or DSL) Firefox always started in "Offline" mode (bug 424626).

----------


## kuja

Off Topic


		Ερωτηση:υπαρχει καποιο add-ons ή καποιο προσθετο για να με ρωταει o firefox αν ειναι να αφησει να μπει καποιο cooikie στο PC μου?

----------


## crypter

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ερωτηση:υπαρχει καποιο add-ons ή καποιο προσθετο για να με ρωταει o firefox αν ειναι να αφησει να μπει καποιο cooikie στο PC μου?


μπορεις μονο να ορισεις απο τα options/privacy στην κατηγορια cookies να μην δεχεται cookies απο συγκεκριμενα sites τα οποια και θα ορισεις εσυ

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ερωτηση:υπαρχει καποιο add-ons ή καποιο προσθετο για να με ρωταει o firefox αν ειναι να αφησει να μπει καποιο cooikie στο PC μου?


Όχι add-on, αλλά είναι εγγενής λειτουργία από τον Firefox 1. Στην καρτέλα Απόρρητο->Cookies->Αποδοχή cookies τρίτων->*Διατήρηση μέχρι*: *Ερώτηση κάθε φορά*.

----------


## xolloth

ειχα διαβασει προσφατα σε αλλο forum ,οτι στην επομενη αναβαθμιση ,θα περιλαμβανει και καποιεs multimedia λειτουργιεs που δεν προλαβαν να βαλουν στον 3.0.

----------


## tsigarid

Ξέρετε κανένα addon που να κόβει τις text-based διαφημίσεις της google; Το adblock plus δεν τις κόβει...

----------


## Lumens

> Ξέρετε κανένα addon που να κόβει τις text-based διαφημίσεις της google; Το adblock plus δεν τις κόβει...


Εγώ δεν τις βλέπω με το adblock plus πάντως. Έχω subscriptions στο EasyElement+EasyList που τα κόβει πρακτικά σχεδόν όλα. Έχω ξεχάσει τις online διαφημίσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## pzogr

Εγκατέστησα τον mozilla με σκοπό να τον κρατήσω. Μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα κυρίως τον opera, από τον οποίο είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος. Το μόνο, που δεν μου αρέσει είναι ότι δεν βρήκα επιλογή για να αλλάξω τη θέση των  temporary files που δημιουργούνται από την περιήγηση στο internet. Ξέρει κανείς, που πηγαίνουν αυτά; (windows)

----------


## Dark Dominion

Είναι μέσα στον φάκελο cache του default προφιλ του firefox. To path του πρέπει να είναι αυτό: C:\Documents and Settings\to_onoma_tou_xristi_sou\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles

----------


## dracula

> Ξέρετε κανένα addon που να κόβει τις text-based διαφημίσεις της google; Το adblock plus δεν τις κόβει...


CustomizeGoogle

----------


## xolloth

> Είναι μέσα στον φάκελο cache του default προφιλ του firefox. To path του πρέπει να είναι αυτό: C:\Documents and Settings\to_onoma_tou_xristi_sou\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles


η firefox.exe-profilemanager

----------


## psolord

Εμένα πάντως το Firefox 3, πιο πολλά προβλήματα μου δημιούργησε, παρά μου έλυσε

- Το Google Browser Sync δεν δουλεύει
- Το plug in του oribit downloader δεν δουλεύει
- Το plug in του AVG antivirus για τα επικίνδυνα site, δεν δουλεύει

Δηλαδή έλεος!

----------


## haHa

> Εμένα πάντως το Firefox 3, πιο πολλά προβλήματα μου δημιούργησε, παρά μου έλυσε
> 
> - Το Google Browser Sync δεν δουλεύει


Βαλε το weave..
Kαλυτερο!!

----------


## XavierGr

> Εμένα πάντως το Firefox 3, πιο πολλά προβλήματα μου δημιούργησε, παρά μου έλυσε
> 
> - Το Google Browser Sync δεν δουλεύει
> - Το plug in του oribit downloader δεν δουλεύει
> - Το plug in του AVG antivirus για τα επικίνδυνα site, δεν δουλεύει
> 
> Δηλαδή έλεος!


Τα παράπονα σου στους δημιουργούς των συγκεκριμένων plugins.
Το έχουμε πει 100 χιλιάδες φορές. Δεν γίνεται να έχει την ευθύνη το Mozilla Team για τις εφαρμογές τρίτων.

Καλό θα ήταν το παράπονό σου να το αναφέρεις στην σελίδα του κάθε plugin που χρησιμοποιείς και δεν είναι ακόμα συμβατό ή δεν παίζει σωστά με την καινούργια έκδοση.

----------


## globalnoise

> Εμένα πάντως το Firefox 3, πιο πολλά προβλήματα μου δημιούργησε, παρά μου έλυσε
> 
> - Το Google Browser Sync δεν δουλεύει
> - Το plug in του oribit downloader δεν δουλεύει
> - Το plug in του AVG antivirus για τα επικίνδυνα site, δεν δουλεύει
> 
> Δηλαδή έλεος!


*Έλεος Έλεος!*

Το plug in του AVG antivirus για τα επικίνδυνα site είναι πολύ σκληροπυρηνικό; Η ενσωματομένη λειτουργία του firefox για τα επικύνδινα sites δεν κάνει δουλειά;

----------


## Hunter 85

> *Έλεος Έλεος!*
> 
> Το plug in του AVG antivirus για τα επικίνδυνα site είναι πολύ σκληροπυρηνικό; Η ενσωματομένη λειτουργία του firefox για τα επικύνδινα sites δεν κάνει δουλειά;


Καλύτερα 2 προφυλάξεις αντι για μια! Πολυ καλός ο ff αλλα κανα δυο troyan να ειναι καλά το Panda που τα έκοψε!  :Wink:

----------


## globalnoise

> Καλύτερα 2 προφυλάξεις αντι για μια! Πολυ καλός ο ff αλλα κανα δυο troyan να ειναι καλά το Panda που τα έκοψε!


Εγώ έχω να δω trojan πάνω από 2 χρόνια στο PC μου. Ώρες ώρες μου λείπουν τα alerts:P Προσέξτε και λίγο τα sites που μπαίνετε..

----------


## dpa2006

αν κανεις κλικ σε επικινδυνο site-και χωρις κλικ,μονο με το φορτωμα της σελιδας-διατρεχεις κινδυνο.
τι να σου κανει ο Browser,καλο θα ειναι να εχεις καποια online προστασια με real time protection. :Smile:

----------


## kuja

> αν κανεις κλικ σε επικινδυνο site-και χωρις κλικ,μονο με το φορτωμα της σελιδας-διατρεχεις κινδυνο.
> τι να σου κανει ο Browser,καλο θα ειναι να εχεις καποια online προστασια με real time protection.


Σαν το *OpenDNS*?

----------


## dpa2006

> Σαν το *OpenDNS*?


ναι γιατι οχι,αλλα μαλλον δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα,οποτε ζητω συγγνωμη:αναφερομουν σε προγραμματα τυπου antispyware με real time protection,οπως ad-aware plus&pro,ενσωματωμενα σε σουιτες(AVG 8 internet suite) και άλλα πολλα τα οποια μπορουν να σε ειδοποιησουν για καποιο spyware,malware κλπ,τη στιγμη που θα μπει στο συστημα σου.αν δεν το παρεις ειδηση οτι μπηκε,θα το κυνηγας εσυ μετα.δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι θα κατεβασει μεχρι να το ανακαλυψεις. :Smile: 
επίσης υπαρχουν Pliugin anti phishing κλπ,και προγράμματα προς αυτό το σκοπό:π.χ. ZoneAlarm&#174; ForceField™


Off Topic


		Bank, shop, and browse the Web safely and privately.
ZoneAlarm ForceField provides a protective layer around your browser, shielding you from drive-by downloads, browser exploits, phishing attempts, spyware and keyloggers. So your passwords, your confidential information, and your financial data remain protected
    *  • Block unauthorized downloads and malicious software installations
    * • Protect your identity by blocking phishers and stopping keyloggers
    * • Browse the internet in complete privacy–erases all cache, cookies, history and passwords
    * • Run it with your existing security software–it's fast, lightweight, and easy to use.

----------


## psolord

> Βαλε το weave..
>  Kαλυτερο!!


 Το έβαλα αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω registration μέχρι νεοτέρας. Υπάρχει υπερκάλυψη.






> Τα παράπονα σου στους δημιουργούς των συγκεκριμένων plugins.
> Το έχουμε πει 100 χιλιάδες φορές. Δεν γίνεται να έχει την ευθύνη το Mozilla Team για τις εφαρμογές τρίτων.
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν το παράπονό σου να το αναφέρεις στην σελίδα του κάθε plugin που χρησιμοποιείς και δεν είναι ακόμα συμβατό ή δεν παίζει σωστά με την καινούργια έκδοση.


Δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει την ευθύνη. Δεν με απασχολεί. Με απασχολεί η δυσλειτουργία. Εγώ απλώς την ανέφερα.





> *Έλεος Έλεος!*
> 
> Το plug in του AVG antivirus για τα επικίνδυνα site είναι πολύ σκληροπυρηνικό; Η ενσωματομένη λειτουργία του firefox για τα επικύνδινα sites δεν κάνει δουλειά;



Τις προάλλες μπήκα σε ένα site "υποπτο" με FF3. Το AVG δεν δούλευε όπως είπα. Αποτέλεσμα? Την άλλη μέρα δεν δούλευε ο λογαριασμός του rapidshare. Ρε τι έγινε λέω? Phishing! Έπρεπε να επικοινωνήσω με το rapidshare για να μου κάνουν reset τον λογαριασμό.  Μπαίνω μέσα και μου είχε σαν username Ivan was here, κάτι τέτοιο!

Βάζω FF2 με AVG plug in και ξαναμπαίνω. Ώπα μεγάλε άραξε μου λέει, δεν προχωράς. Σκληροπυρηνικό, μαλακοπυρηνικό, ΘΑ με γλύτωνε. Τώρα γιατί η AVG και ο Χ,Ψ,Ω plugin maker, δεν ενημερώνει τα Plugins για FF3, ας τα βρει το Mozilla team μαζί τους. Όχι εγώ.


100 χρόνια κυκλοφορεί η BETA, ακόμα βαράνε με τα 4 όλοι μαζί.

----------


## nnn

> Αν έχετε προβλήματα κατά το download αρχείων με τον νέο Firefox, τότε θα πρέπει να ρίξετε μια ματιά στις ρυθμίσεις ασφάλειας του... Internet Explorer 7. Και αυτό, διότι από εκεί παίρνει ο νέος Firefox τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις! Mε τη γενιά 3 του browser που αναπτύσσουν, οι προγραμματιστές της Mozilla έκαναν ένα βήμα, το οποίο δε θα αρέσει σε μερικούς από τους "σκληροπυρηνικούς" fans του Firefox. Για να βελτιώσουν την αποδοχή του browser τους στις επιχειρήσεις αλλά και να διευκολύνουν τη δουλειά των administrators, αποφάσισαν να προρυθμίσουν τον Firefox έτσι, ώστε να παίρνει τις ρυθμίσεις ασφάλειας από τα Internet Options των Windows [οι οποίες, προς το παρόν, ίσχυαν μόνο για τον Internet Explore


γιατί δεν μου αρέσει αν ισχύει ?

----------


## kuja

παιδια μια ερωτηση:Υπαρχει καποιο add-ons στον Firefox που να μου δινει την δυνατοτητα να μπορω να επεξεργαστω cookies?

----------


## ThanosD

> Βαλε το weave..
> Kαλυτερο!!


Εναλλακτικό: foxmarks

----------


## sotos65

> παιδια μια ερωτηση:Υπαρχει καποιο add-ons στον Firefox που να μου δινει την δυνατοτητα να μπορω να επεξεργαστω cookies?


Όπως αυτό;

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/573

ΥΓ. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά.

----------


## haHa

> Εναλλακτικό: foxmarks


Αυτο ομως ειναι μονο για bookmarks...

----------


## ThanosD

> Αυτο ομως ειναι μονο για bookmarks...


Ναι, μόνο για bookmarks.

Όμως, και τότε που δούλευα το Google sync, μόνο για bookmarks το είχα. Μου φαίνεται λίγο επικίνδυνο να φυλάω ολόκληρα profiles / cookies / cache κτλ κτλ...

----------


## kuja

> Όπως αυτό;
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/573
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά.


Ναι φιλε ακριβως αυτο εψαχνα.Ευχαριστω :One thumb up:

----------


## scorpionalex

ΕΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΤΟ  ΦΙΡΕΦΟΧ ΕΔΩ 2-3 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ  ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ Ο ΙΝΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΧΠΟΛΕΡ.

----------


## xolloth

> ΕΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΤΟ  ΦΙΡΕΦΟΧ ΕΔΩ 2-3 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ  ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ Ο ΙΝΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΧΠΟΛΕΡ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: scorpionalex πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


υπαρχει και το firetune που μπορει να σε βοηθησει να ανοιγουν πιο γρηγορα οι σελιδεs.

----------


## tsigarid

Ξέρετε αν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το touchpad του φορητού να έχει το πάνω μέρος του ως back/forward λειτουργίες, όπως το δεξί του είναι scroll up/down; Στον ΙΕ παίζουν όλα κανονικά, ενώ στον firefox μόνο το scroll, όχι το back/forward.

----------


## haHa

> Ξέρετε αν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το touchpad του φορητού να έχει το πάνω μέρος του ως back/forward λειτουργίες, όπως το δεξί του είναι scroll up/down; Στον ΙΕ παίζουν όλα κανονικά, ενώ στον firefox μόνο το scroll, όχι το back/forward.


Με το synaptics μπορεις να ορισεις το κλικ στις γωνιες του touchpad να κανει συγκεκριμενες ενεργειες, πχ back,forward,middle click, right click κλπ.

----------


## tsigarid

> Με το synaptics μπορεις να ορισεις το κλικ στις γωνιες του touchpad να κανει συγκεκριμενες ενεργειες, πχ back,forward,middle click, right click κλπ.


Δεν είναι θέμα touchpad, είναι θέμα firefox, ξαναλέω ότι στον ΙΕ δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## Linus

Μία ερώτηση, γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό, αργεί πολύ να ξεκινήσει, από τη στιγμή που πατάω διπλό click πέρνει μέχρι και 10 δευτερόλεπτα να ξεκινήσει.  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Και εμένα το κάνει τελευταία αλλά δεν έχω ψάξει το γιατί.

----------


## flamelab

Eδω ξεκινάει αυτόματα (κλικ και να'τος,Windows + Linux).

Δείτε αν έχετε κανενα βαρύ addon.

Τσεκαρετε στο Windows Task manager πόσο καταναλωνει μεχρι να φορτωσει.

----------


## nnn

Κανένα addon εκτός adblock plus.

----------


## flamelab

> Κανένα addon εκτός adblock plus.


Xμμ.... από προφίλ ; Το default ; Απο πειραγμενο user.js (about**:config) ;

Παρατηρησα ότι μειωνεται ο χρόνος αν δηλωσεις memory cache μαζί με disk cache.

----------


## nnn

Σε 3 μηχανήματα η ίδια συμπεριφορά, άρα κάτι άλλαξε στο τελευταίο update.

----------


## Linus

Έχω τα ακόλουθα, 

PicLens, Greasemoney,DownThemAll,DownloadHelper,Adblock Plus

Μήπως φταίει το Χρήση μέχρι *100ΜΒ*χώρου για την λανθάνουσα μνήμη?

Σημειωτέον ότι αργεί μόνο μετά από restart του pc ή στην εκκίνηση.

----------


## haHa

> Μία ερώτηση, γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό, αργεί πολύ να ξεκινήσει, από τη στιγμή που πατάω διπλό click πέρνει μέχρι και 10 δευτερόλεπτα να ξεκινήσει.





> Και εμένα το κάνει τελευταία αλλά δεν έχω ψάξει το γιατί.


Και εδω τα ιδια..

----------


## flamelab

Νεο προφίλ στα γρήγορα όλοι σας.

----------


## Linus

> Νεο προφίλ στα γρήγορα όλοι σας.


Δηλαδή? Πώς το κάνω αυτό?

----------


## flamelab

> Δηλαδή? Πώς το κάνω αυτό?


http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=160418

----------


## Linus

> http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=160418


Οκ, θα το διαβάσω μόλις έχω χρόνο, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fits79

Τελικά τι έγινε βγήκαν αναβαθμίσεις για τα plugins του firefox 3.01  τουλάχιστον τα βασικά plugin.
Ή ακόμα περιμένουμε???

----------


## xolloth

για τα περισσοτερα  εχουν βγει.

----------


## fits79

Π.χ. για το tabmix?

----------


## harris

> Π.χ. για το tabmix?


Tώωωωωωωωρα........  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Μία ερώτηση, γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό, αργεί πολύ να ξεκινήσει, από τη στιγμή που πατάω διπλό click πέρνει μέχρι και 10 δευτερόλεπτα να ξεκινήσει.


 



> Και εμένα το κάνει τελευταία αλλά δεν έχω ψάξει το γιατί.





> Και εδω τα ιδια..




Προσωπικα εγω ανα 15ημερο σβηνω το αρχειο urlclassifier απο το προφιλ μου..

Γιατι μου δημιουργει συχνα lockups και αυξημενο cpu και disk usage χωρις λογο.



Ειναι γνωστο προβλημα:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759673&page=6
Fix Excessive Firefox 3 CPU and Hard Disk Usage 




> To all interested parties, according to the bug report, deleting the urlclassifier files in your firefox profile (at ~/.mozilla/firefox/some-random-profile-name/) helps.

----------


## nnn

:Thinking:  δεν το είχα προσέξει.

----------


## fits79

Τελικά ακόμα ΔΕΝ έχει βγει update για τα ποιο κοινά plugins όπως το tab mix plus κ.τ.λ.
Άρα ακόμα έχει πολύ δρόμο το firefox 3 ώστε να το υποστηρίξουν και οι κατασκευαστές των plugins του.

----------


## haHa

> δεν το είχα προσέξει.


Για δοκιμασε το.. Ισχυει για ολες τις πλατφορμες (windows,linux).

----------


## sotos65

> Τελικά ακόμα ΔΕΝ έχει βγει update για τα ποιο κοινά plugins όπως το tab mix plus κ.τ.λ.
> Άρα ακόμα έχει πολύ δρόμο το firefox 3 ώστε να το υποστηρίξουν και οι κατασκευαστές των plugins του.


To link που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο harris το είδες ή απλά το προσπέρασες; Γιατί αν περιμένεις να βγει τελική έκδοση του tab mix plus, και να την κατεβάσεις από τα add ons του firefox σώθηκες. Πάρε το απευθείας από το site του, είναι σε (μόνιμη σχεδόν) beta...

http://tmp.garyr.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9178

----------


## fits79

Ωραία για το tab mix plus βρήκαμε λύση για όλα τα υπόλοιπα όμως????

----------


## xolloth

ειναι και πολλα ρε γαμωτο τα add-ons,που να τα κοιταξει κανειs ενα-ενα και να επιλεξει.

----------


## manoulamou

3 βασικοι παραγοντες για επιλογη addon-extension 
(1)Ασφαλεις καθως δεν ειναι ολες εγγυημενες
 (2)Συμβατες με τη συγκεκριμενη εκδοση firefox
(3)Ευχρηστες ... δλδ να διευκολυνουν αντι να επιβαρυνουν!
(πχ ιδου μια λιστα συνιστωμενων μεγαλουτσικη)

----------


## thalassa1

καλημέρα σε όλους.μια απλή ερώτηση έχω που με ταλαιπωρεί εδώ και λίγο καιρό.χρησιμοποιώντας mozilla (παααααααααρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος) στην επιφάνεια εργασίας βλέπω κάθε φορά καινούρια icons.τι να κάνω?????????ευχαριστώ :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: thalassa1 πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

καλημέρα σε όλους.μια απλή ερώτηση έχω που με ταλαιπωρεί εδώ και λίγο καιρό.χρησιμοποιώντας mozilla (παααααααααρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος) στην επιφάνεια εργασίας βλέπω κάθε φορά καινούρια icons.τι να κάνω?????????ευχαριστώ :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Οταν λες καινουργια icons εννοεις πως 
αντιστοιχουν σε εγκατασταση νεων προγραμματων/shortcuts
ή αλλαζουν τα ηδη υπαρχονται με νεα χωρις εμφανη λογο;
 :Thinking:

----------


## psolord

To plugin του AVG άρχισε να δουλεύει πάντως! Δεν εντώπισα τη χρονική στιγμή επ'ακριβώς όμως.

Το Foxmarks καλύπτει την ανάγκη των bookmarks, αλλά τα πολύ σημαντικά history και cookies δυστυχώς μένουν μη ενημερωμένα.

Ακόμα περιμένω ειδοποίηση για επανέναρξη εγγραφών στο weaver.

----------


## crypter

γνωριζει κανεις καποιο addon που να μου επιτρεπει να κανω απλο backup των addons, extensions, prefrences, bookmarks κτλ που εχω χωρις ομως να καθομαι να φτιαχνω νεο προφιλ  (οπως περιγραφεται στον οδηγο του wan), πριν υπηρχε το FEBE 5 αλλα τωρα αποτι τσεκαρα στο σιτε του υπαρχει μονο μια beta 6 εκδοση, οποτε αναρωτιομουν εαν υπηρχε καποια stable  :Thinking:

----------


## fits79

Ναι για να παίρνεις backup του firefox και ότι άλλο σχετικό με firefox έχει μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αυτό.

----------


## manoulamou

Πολυ εντυπωσιακο logo εχει ...  :Smile: 


*Spoiler:*










MozBackup is compatible with:  Firefox 1.0 - *3.0*

----------


## nnn

> Προσωπικα εγω ανα 15ημερο σβηνω το αρχειο urlclassifier απο το προφιλ μου..
> 
> Γιατι μου δημιουργει συχνα lockups και αυξημενο cpu και disk usage χωρις λογο.
> 
> 
> 
> Ειναι γνωστο προβλημα:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759673&page=6
> Fix Excessive Firefox 3 CPU and Hard Disk Usage


This solved the issue, thanks.

----------


## crypter

> Ναι για να παίρνεις backup του firefox και ότι άλλο σχετικό με firefox έχει μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αυτό.


ωραια, σε ευχαριστω πολυ :Razz:  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> This solved the issue, thanks.


Το εχουμε τοσοι αυτο το προβλημα με το πηγαμε στον ff3, αλλα ακομα δεν το εχουν λυσει!!

----------


## nnn

> Το εχουμε τοσοι αυτο το προβλημα με το πηγαμε στον ff3, αλλα ακομα δεν το εχουν λυσει!!


Ναι και δεν το έφτιαξαν και στην 3.01 για να δούμε στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση.

----------


## fits79

Καλησπέρα. 

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιο plugin για το firefox 3 ή 2 που να σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να κατεβάζεις τα βίντεο από : youtube, google video, yahoo, greek-movies, ιστοσελίδες με flash περιεχόμενο και ειδικότερα από τέτοιου είδους σάϊτ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ludist

@fits79 download helper (τουλάχιστον για youtube)

----------


## xolloth

βαλε τον internet download manager ,να κανει αυτην την δουλεια σε ολα τα.flv αρχεια.

----------


## dpa2006

καλημερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης: εχω παρατηρησει στον ενσωματομένο Download Manager του ff3 οτι δεν αναφερονται τα seconds όπως στον ff2,αλλα αναφερει μονο min.μηπως υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το ενεργοποιησουμε και στον ff3? :Thinking:

----------


## fits79

Λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά αυτά τα δυο Plugins που μου είπατε ΔΕΝ κάνανε απολύτως τίποτα γι' αυτό το σάϊτ

----------


## manoulamou

Γίνεται να κατεβάσω τα videos και να τα αποθηκεύσω στον υπολογιστή μου;
    Η φιλοσοφία του Greek-Movies είναι να παρακολουθείτε τα videos με streaming και όχι να τα κατεβάζετε. Ωστόσο, κάποια από τα links που δημοσιεύουμε 
(τα αντίστοιχα videos δε βρίσκονται φυσικά υπό τον έλεγχό μας)
 προσφέρουν δυστυχώς αυτή τη δυνατότητα...

----------


## gangel

Πως μπορώ να απενεργοποιήσω να μου βγάζει επιλογές από τα favorites όταν πάω να πληκτρολογήσω μια διεύθυνση;

edit: Το βρήκα, γίνεται μέσω about**:config.

----------


## crypter

δεν ξερω αν εχει συμβει και σε καποιον αλλον αλλα τις 3-4 τελευταιες μερες ο FF δεν μου αποθηκευει τα cookies η πιο σωστα πρεπει να παω tools/ options/ privacy/ allow cookies κτλ κτλ για να μου τα δεχτει και να κανω login αλλα μετα απο 2-3 ωρες μου το απεπιλεγει και πρεπει να το ξαναεπιλεξω και να ξανακανω login στο καθε site,
εχω δοκιμασει και απενεργοποιωντας καθε addon/ script/ theme αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως εχει να κανει με το Κeep until  ... 
ff 2 εχω αλλά λεω μηπως ... :Thinking:

----------


## crypter

> Μηπως εχει να κανει με το Κeep until  ... 
> ff 2 εχω αλλά λεω μηπως ...


ναι το ειχα σκεφτει και αυτο, εχω δοκιμασει και με τις 3 επιλογες του keep until και με το remeber history  και με το clear private data (ειτε on ειτε off) και το προβλημα παραμενει

----------


## manoulamou

Εδω λενε κατι παρομοιο και καποιος το ελυσε με αλλαγες προφιλ ...
εκανα και μια ερευνα google κι εβγαλε πολλα σχετικα.
Κατι παιζει με τον 3 και τα cookies?

----------


## haris_led

> Εδω λενε κατι παρομοιο και καποιος το ελυσε με αλλαγες προφιλ ...
> εκανα και μια ερευνα google κι εβγαλε πολλα σχετικα.
> Κατι παιζει με τον 3 και τα cookies?


εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον 3 και τα cookies, χρησιμοποιώ και το addon add n edit cookies, μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα αυτό!  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Μην λες τη λεξη addon
 θα σας την πεσουν οι fan του Opera ...  :Smile:

----------


## fits79

Ηι. 

Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιο αρχείο αποθηκεύει ο firefox 3 τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς για διάφορες σελίδες που σερφαρεις και αν μπορούμε να του προσθέσουμε χειροκίνητα άλλους κωδικούς που ΔΕΝ βγάζει την επιλογή "αποθήκευση κωδικού".

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## crypter

> Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιο αρχείο αποθηκεύει ο firefox 3 τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς για διάφορες σελίδες που σερφαρεις και αν μπορούμε να του προσθέσουμε χειροκίνητα άλλους κωδικούς που ΔΕΝ βγάζει την επιλογή "αποθήκευση κωδικού".


μου φαινεται πως αυτοι οι κωδικοι ειναι αποθηκευμενοι με encryption και δεν μπορεις να τους δεις ετσι απλα.

----------


## fits79

Ούτε υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα(ή κάποιος τρόπος βρε παιδί μου...) με το οποίο να μπορώ να επέμβω σε αυτό το αρχείο ή να μου βγάλει το μήνυμα για αποθήκευση κωδικού ακόμα και στα σάϊτ που ΔΕΝ μου το βγάζει....

----------


## crypter

δοκιμασε να τα δεις με αυτο που λεει εδω http://www.labnol.org/software/brows...explorer/1906/  :Razz:

----------


## fits79

*ΔΕΝ* θέλω απλα να δω τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς στον firefox 3 αλλά να μπορέσω να προσθέσω κι άλλους χειροκίνητα. Πιστεύω ήμουνα σαφής.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Ούτε υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα(ή κάποιος τρόπος βρε παιδί μου...) με το οποίο να μπορώ να επέμβω σε αυτό το αρχείο ή να μου βγάλει το μήνυμα για αποθήκευση κωδικού ακόμα και στα σάϊτ που ΔΕΝ μου το βγάζει....


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, για το ποια αρχεία περιέχουν τους κωδικούς και για ένα τρόπο να τους αλλάξεις κι εδώ για πρόγραμμα (δεν το έχω τεστάρει, αλλά από αυτά που διάβασα πρέπει να κάνει αυτό που θέλεις).

Αν δε δουλεύει το addon με firefox 3, κοίτα εδώ, εκεί που λέει "remember password". Πάνω σ'αυτό βασίστηκε το addon.

----------


## fits79

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την προσπάθεια σου να με βοηθήσεις αλλά τελικά βρήκα μόνος μου τη λύση με αυτό το plugin του firefox 3 που μπορείς να εξάγεις όλους τους αποθηκευμένους κωδικούς σε ένα αρχείο και μετά να το επεξεργαστής αν έχεις λίγες γνώσεις προγραμματισμού και να το επαναφέρεις στο firefox όπως εσύ θέλεις.

----------


## giorgosts

> Λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά αυτά τα δυο Plugins που μου είπατε ΔΕΝ κάνανε απολύτως τίποτα γι' αυτό το σάϊτ


μπορείς πάντα να τα εξάγεις από το cache. Πρέπει να περιμένες να κατέβει όλο το φλασάκι, και προτού κλείσεις την ιστοσελίδα, πας Ο Υπολογιστής μου>Documents and Settings>Ο χρήστης σου>Application Data>Mozilla>Firefox>XXXX.default>cache καθορίζεις την ταξινόμηση με την ημερομηνία, και η τελευταία εγγραφή θα είναι το βίντεο. Το εξάγεις στην Επιφάνεια Εργασίας, και το δίνεις όνομα, πχ. onoma.flv Θα παίξει με media player classic, vlc κλπ.

----------


## fits79

Φίλε ενώ βρήκα τον φάκελο που λες ΔΕΝ βρήκα κανένα αρχείο αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε να είναι βίντεο καθότι όλα τα αρχεία είναι kb και όχι mb...

----------


## flamelab

> Φίλε δεν βρίσκω πουθενά αυτό το φάκελο που λες.
> Ο Υπολογιστής μου>Documents and Settings>Ο χρήστης σου>Application Data>Mozilla>Firefox>*XXXX.default*>cache


Γράψε σε cmd


```
explorer %APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\
```

και εκεί θα το βρεις.

----------


## fits79

Όπως προείπα τον βρήκα τον φάκελο αλλά έχω άλλο πρόβλημα τώρα. 

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα plugin ρε παιδιά που να μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε ακόμα και αυτά τα βίντεο που είναι σε flash σελίδες και όχι μόνο....

----------


## giorgosts

> Φίλε ενώ βρήκα τον φάκελο που λες ΔΕΝ βρήκα κανένα αρχείο αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε να είναι βίντεο καθότι όλα τα αρχεία είναι kb και όχι mb...


Όταν βλέπεις ένα φλάς, αυτό συνήθως κατεβαίνει πιό γρήγορα. Ε, από την ώρα που θα τελειώσει το κατέβασμα, μέχρι την ώρα που θα τελειώσει η προβολή του video, έχεις το χρονικό περιθώριο να το εξάγεις.

PS το XXXX.default μπορεί να είναι ένα τυχαίο αλφαριθμητικό. Εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει ο φάκελος Cache που περιέχει τα προσωρινά αρχεία.




> Όσο γι' αυτό που είπες φίλε flamelab το πάτησα και μου βγάζει αυτό


Ξέχασες το explorer

Αυτά είναι χακιές, γιατί προφανώς η ιστοσελίδα δεν θέλει να μπορείς να κατεβάζεις τα video. Υπάρχει βέβαια το downloadhelper, αλλά υποστηρίζει μόνο μεγάλα sites όπως το youtube.



> Το downloadhelper υποστηρίζει το greek movies. Καλά κατεβάσματα

----------


## fits79

Ρε παιδιά γιατί όταν βάζω το firefox 3.01 να κατεβάσει ένα οποιοδήποτε αρχείο αφού τελειώσει το αρχείο το παραθυράκι παραμένει ανοιχτό χωρίς τίποτα να κατεβάζει.
Υπάρχει τρόπος με το που κατεβάσει ότι του έχεις βάλει να εξαφανίζετε μόνο του? Αν ναι ποιος?
Έχω είδη δοκιμάσει να βάλω χρόνο μηδέν και ένα στο παρακάτω πεδίο χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## crypter

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί όταν βάζω το firefox 3.01 να κατεβάσει ένα οποιοδήποτε αρχείο αφού τελειώσει το αρχείο το παραθυράκι παραμένει ανοιχτό χωρίς τίποτα να κατεβάζει.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος με το που κατεβάσει ότι του έχεις βάλει να εξαφανίζετε μόνο του? Αν ναι ποιος?
> Έχω είδη δοκιμάσει να βάλω χρόνο μηδέν και ένα στο παρακάτω πεδίο χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


(οι ρυθμισεις που δειχνεις εσυ ειναι για την download status bar οχι για τον FF)
κανονικα πας tools/options/καρτελα main / και επιλεγεις το close it when all downloads are finished

----------


## fits79

Έστω για το download status bar υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο?

----------


## euri

Η είδηση πλέον έχει παλιώσει, το παρόν επιτέλεσε το σκοπό του και επομένως  :Lock:

----------

